# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  ~  Vex Kitten's Journal 05/06 ~

## Vex Kitten

[SIZE=2]*This is it. My dream journal.* </span>

Goals?
Right now...
To improve dream reacall.
To attain more lucidity.
To have longer stretches of lucidity.
Identify my dream signs

I&#39;ve revamped my approach. I&#39;ve achieved some of the above and am ready to get a little more detailed. Going to give this a shot and see how it works out. 

Restricting regular dream posts to 100 words or so to save time.
Lucid dreams will be fully detailed, as a way to bring more of a focus to them than regular dreams. 

*Lucid Dream Ratings*

*Level 1*
Lucid but immediately awaken
*Level 2*
Lucidity lasts a few seconds up to aprox. half  of the dream 
*Level 3*
Lucidity lasts for half or more of the dream 
*Level 4*
Lucidity lasts for most of the dream 
*Level 5*
Complete lucidity beginning to end


[u]*LD Control Ratings*

*Level 1*
Lucid no dream control 
*Level 2*
Lucid but with very restricted dream control
*Level 3*
Major dream control of self and the environment in the dream
*Level 4*
Level 3 control plus the ability to conjour dream characters and manipulate them
*Level 5*
Absolute godlike control from the beginning of the dream to the end 



*Regarding Lucid Tasks*

I also wanted to work the lucid tasks into this somehow, and simply decided upon a + system. It&#39;s merely placing the appropriate + rating after the Lucid Dream Rating.

+     (one + signifies the monthly basic lucid task was accomplished in said LD)
++   (two +&#39;s signifies that the advanced basic lucid task was accomplished in said LD)
+++ (three +&#39;s signifies that both lucid tasks were achieved in the same LD)


eg, I post a LD, and after the title of that LD I write (( Level 4 ++))
Simply implies, at a glance, that my LD was a level 4 dream and in this dream I accomplished the advanced lucid task

<span style="color:red">Lucid dreams written in red.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*#1-Locked Out*
A cold, constant wintry wind seemed to cut right through me. The night was pitch black except for a couple of faint rectangular glimmers of warm light in the distance. I hurried to them, sloshing through icy puddles the entire time. My feet and pants, from the knees down, were drenched and frozen. I knew I would die if I didn't find shelter.

I eventually reached the rectangles of light. They were the illuminated windows of my aunt's old house. I felt a rush of relief. My aunt had always helped me in times of desparation. I hurried to the front entrance and staggered up the stairs. I reached for the door nob only to discover it wasn't there. Upon closer inspection...there was no door. Only siding. I was frustrated but not discouraged. I would simply go to the back door.

As I made my way around the house, I tried to peer into the windows. They were too high for me to look into. The light that shone from them looked so warm. I was hurting to get inside. When finally I reached the back door, to my horror, it was gone too. I rushed all around the house a few times, tromping through ice crusted puddles, looking for any sign of entry. There were none. No way in. The windows were too high to climb into. Crushed, I felt like I would die right then and there.

I ran back to where the front door used to be. I began pounding and kicking the siding. I knew there was a door hidden behind it. There had to be. I was so frustrated and afraid that I was screaming and crying as I started to pry the siding from the house. It was nearly impossible to do. My fingers were numb and kept slipping. A few times the tips of my fingers caught on and were cut by sharp pieces of the siding I'd managed to tear away. I didn't stop. I was hell bent on getting to that door. I didn't care that I looked like a maniac or that my fingers were torn and bloodied. 

***I don't recall anything past that. I never made it through to the door. Not that I can remember at the moment. 


*#2-The Service*
I was in a church. All around me were the familiar faces of  family. I felt fairly comfortable with them all there. Most listened intently to the sermon that was being given. Me, I was distracted by simpler things. I was entranced by the all the little stained glass windows. It took a while, but I suddenly realized that the stained glass windows weren't based on a religious theme. In each, there was a little dark haired figure. A female I guessed. All the scenes were odd and somewhat disturbing, though I couldn't figure out why. 

Eventually my attention was drawn back to the front of the congregation. A young cousin of mine had replaced the pastor or preacher. She was reading, quite vehemently, from a large book. She sounded very much like a 'fire and brimstone' preacher. I was astounded that someone so young could sound so passionate and convincing. She held my entire atttention until I felt somone sit down beside me.

I glanced over and a tall, thin, youngish looking guy was sitting there staring at me. He smiled. Seemed friendly enough. But he was out of place. Everyone else in the church was related to me. This guy was a complete stranger. He held out his fist toward me, as if offering me something. As he did, I got the feeling that he didn't want anyone to know what he was doing. I reached out and he let a tiny pink foil-ish slip of paper drop into my hand. "There's something you need to know..." he said in a secretive whisper. "Meet me outside." He then left suddenly.

I looked down at the slip of paper and there was on it. I looked a little closer at it and noticed that there was a word not written on it but indented into it. It could only be seen when the paper was held at a certain angle. I can't recall now what it said. I do remember it was one word. A rather short one. And the writing wasn't the neatest...which made it difficult to read at first. After my young cousin had finished her sermon...I stood to leave...to find the strange man. But the preacher told us all to sit back down. He'd forgotten to mention something. We all obeyed. 

One of my other cousins slid into the pew beside me. She stared droning on and on about something which I could care less about. My thoughts were only on the stranger and his message. I felt anxious to get out of that building to find him. Actually, it was beyond anxious. I felt desperate to get the the guy. I was afraid he'd leave if I didn't find him soon. 

***I don't think I got to him. I don't remember ever leaving the church. I was trapped there by both the preacher and my cousin blabbing constantly on. 

***On another note, after waking, I realized why the stained glass windows held my fascination. They portrayed scenes from my life!! That's probably why I found them to be somewhat disturbing.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*#1-Saved by a Graveyard*
I was walking through a city, one that vaguely reminded me of Niagara Falls NY. The streets were clogged with vehicles, honking and people yelling. It was like prime tourist season or something. All the noise gave me a headache. I hated the crowds of pushing people. The exhaust fumes from the vehicles was the worst. Every so often I couldn't seem to catch my breath. 

I walked, rather hurridly, with a group of three men but I stayed a few steps ahead. A powerful sense of anxiousness was about me...like I was going to be late for something. The men were behind chatting and laughing and relaxed. They kept telling me to slow down. Being stubbornly defiant as I am, I just moved all the faster. I was mildly pissed that they were so calm about everything. I didn't care if they kept up with me. I just needed to get to an unknown important somewhere.

I don't know where I was headed, but I knew that there was a shortcut through a grave yard. (the same one I used to short cut through to get to school when I lived in Niagara Falls) The men all objected. Said it wasn't safe. I tried to persuade them otherwise, telling them that I cut through the cemetary all the time. They didn't believe me and they opted to take the long way around. So they left walking down the sidewalk. I didn't care. They were useless baggage anyway. 

I started climbing the tall chainlink fence. When I got to the top and swung my leg over to the other side, I peered up the sidewalk to the departing trio of men. They were just crossing the street. From out of no where A big blue cube truck barreled around the corner and run them all down. I could hear the sickening dull thud of their bodies slamming into the front of the truck. My stomach turned and I felt faint. I was so shocked that I fell from the top of the fence and nearly smacked my head off an old worn and white tombstone. 

I laid on the ground for a long time, thinking that I should feel horrified...or at least a little sad about what had happened. But I felt nothing. Actually, I felt a tiny sense of relief that they were gone. Finally. 


*#2-Tied*
I woke up, feeling horrendously drowsy, like I was drugged. Everything seemed move in slow motion. I looked up and there was the face of a strange man hanging right in front of mine. 

"Wakey wakey." he said with a demented grin. His eyes were dark and lightless. They reminded me of shark eyes, black and dull and flat. I know I should have been afraid but I was too sedated to feel anything besides sleepy. The man moved back into the shadows and seemed to disappear.

I struggled to move, and realized that I was tied to a chair. Looking down, I saw that my binding appeared to be old ratty looking yarn. I thought it should be easy to break free. But I couldn't no matter how hard I tried. It wasn't till after I quit struggling that I finally realized I was naked from the waste down. That realization was one hell of a waker upper.

The man then returned. I tried to bitch at him but found I had no voice. He smiled, looked very happy to see that I was now wide awake. The man knelt in front of me and began to 'massage' me. I tried to verbally object but still couldn't speak. I tried to break free again. Couldn't. All the while, the man was not discouraged. I slowly became aroused and tried to fight the feelings, determined that I was not going to let him play me so easily. 

It eventually got to the point where I couldn't fend off the feelings anymore and at that exact same moment the man leaned forward and bit hard into my thigh. The pain was so immense that it startled me awake.

----------


## Vex Kitten

[b]#1- Most Wanted
I was in a large office type room. One wall of the room was made entirely of windows. 

My sister was in the room with me, cowering in a corner behind a scraggly fern-ish tropical plant. Her eyes never broke away from the windows. She looked terrified. I think were were about 3 or 4 stories up and I could't figure out what she was so afraid of. I moved to the wall of window and looked out. The building surrounded by hundreads of police cars and swat vehicles. I backed away from the window and yelled at my sister, "What the hell did you do this time!"

Instead of being concerned for my sister, my mind immediately started racing through the numerous charges I'd possibly face simply by having her in that room with me. 

My sister suddenly started shrieking like she was being murdered. She pointed at the window. There was a rapelling man hanging outside of it. I grabbed my camera, ran to the window, flipped up the flash and snapped a picture. I didn't do this simply to take a photo, I'd hoped the flash would temperarily blind the spying man. And it worked...too well. The sudden flash startled him and he fell from the window. 

He fell to his death. I didn't have to see it to know it was true. Again my concern turned only towards myself. I wondered if I could be charged with murder or manslaughter because of what I'd done. I turned back to ask my sister for her opinion...and she was gone. I was enraged that she would just up and eff off on me like that. I sneaked out of the building and spent the rest of the dream on the run.


[b]#2-Good 'Ol Days
I was in a run down old kitchen/dining room. An elderly bald man was there with me, looking for something for me to eat. He eventually handed me a large green pepper, said it was all he had to offer right now. 

I sliced it up and ate it while he regailed me with stories of the good ol days. Most of his stories revolved around guns...the right to bear arms. Back when he was young...every house had at least 2 guns and you could shoot someone for simply stepping on your property. He told me that as soon as kid's were strong enough to pick up a gun, they were taught to use it. 

I said nothing while he rambled on. His stories were rather interesting. The one thing that he said that really sticks with me, is...'Back then, we had the right to protect our loved ones and everything we held dear...by any means nessesary. Nowa days criminals got more rights than decent folks. Everything's gone helter skelter. We've lost it all..."

He continued ranting and raving after that...but I can't remember anything after the helter skelter commment. I did finish off the entire pepper though...I remember.

----------


## Letehn

Hehe, you give new meaning to the sentence ''write whole books about your dreams''   ::shock::

----------


## Vex Kitten

Letehn, I'm not sure whether to take that as an insult or a compliment.    :wink2:    So I'll just assume it's the better of the two.


*#1-Zombiemania*
This one happened like the typical zombie movie. The usual mobs of rotting, stumbling and staggering, hungry for flesh, undead were chasing me. Had no weapons with which to defend myself. Had to rely on speed and smarts. There were a few close calls where I was nearly caught. 

There were other non-zombies. Some pleaded to me to help or go find help for them. I ignored them. The only creature I was concerned about was myself. (again) 

I eventually barricaded myself in a huge abandoned mansion. All the furniture was covered in drop cloths. Cobwebs and dust were everywhere. Another typical horror movie type setting. I tried to find a weapon of some sort but didn't have the time to scrounge through the house. The zombies broke through the windows and crawled in after me.

I ended up in locked in the highest level of the house...the attic I think. It was a huge room lined with bookshelves on each side. Each shelf was jammed full of archaic looking texts. Despite the fact that my life was in danger, I had this insane urge to flip through some of the books just to see what was in them. There was one large window at the other end of the attic. I ran to it and the closer I got to it...the more it shrank. By the time I got there it was barely big enough for me to squeeze through. 

The zombies burst into the attic suddenly so I smashed out the tiny window and slipped through it, feet first. I dangled half in and half out of the window, wondering if I would survive the 3 story drop. As I hung there, the zombies started pulling the books from the shelves. Some threw them to the floor, some ripped them to shreds, some tried to eat them. I was enraged at the sight. So much so that i was tempted to crawl back in the window and kick some undead ass. But I slipped from the window. I landed on my feet, uninjured, so I fled. 

Salvation came in the form of a black truck. Inside of it, the keys dangled in the ignition. I climbed in and started it up, shifted into drive and eased my foot down on the gas pedal. Instead of going forward, the truck rolled backward. I slammed on the brake and checked to be sure I was in drive...which I was. I tried to drive off again and again the truck moved backwards. I was so frustrated that I started swearing up a storm. The stupid truck stayed locked in reverse.

***after waking and thinking about this dream, I realized that if only I had put the truck into reverse, it would have moved forward.


[b]#2-Skinny Dipping
Only recall bits of this dream. I was on the shore of a muddy looking river. It was a horrible, unhealthy looking shade of brown. A bunch of people stood along the shore too. They all had wanted to swim but were afraid. 

For whatever reason, I stripped naked and dove into the water. Once treading water in the middle of the river, I yelled back for everyone else to come in, told them it was safe. But no one would join me no matter how much I tried to convince them that the water was safe to swim in. So I simply enjoyed swimming alone.

(posted these today cuz I didn't have time to yesterday)

----------


## Valvo

Whoa, your dream recall is superb. I can only hope to remember one dream a week. Good job with the recordings, although I think some of your dreams are just weird, but mine probably weird as well, hehehe. How do you record dreams? Keep up the good work.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Hi Valvo. 

About my recall, I've always had really vivid dreams. I think there's a catch to having such detailed dreams though. (in my case) I have vivid dreams for about a week or two then I hit a dryspell of a week or so inbetween. I feel totaly empty during the dry spells. Like a small part of me is missing. I don't know how else to describe the feeling. 

And yes, I have some twisted dreams.   ::D:    But I like 'em twisted. The stranger the dreams are the easier they are to remember. I used to record them every morning but it became too tedious. Now I just jot down a word or two in my home journal. This is usally enough to help me recall more of the dream later.

Hope you're having luck with your dreams.




~Vex~

----------


## Vex Kitten

Have had trouble sleeping lately so haven't recalled any signifcant dreams. But finally...

*Gotta be a Dream*
I was on the sandy shore of a wide river. People were swimming and having fun. I just sat in the sun and basked in the warmth...alone. 

I started digging my feet into the sand. After a while I had dug out a small pit in which my feet rested. People came by and stood around me looking down into the hole in sand. Some of their faces looked horrified. Some were amazed. So I sat up and looked down into the pit too. 

It was full of baby crocodiles. They were all looking up out of the hole with their mouths wide open, ready to attack anything that moved. So I froze. I didn't feel like having my feet chewed to shreds by the little mosnters. As I stared at the little glistening fangs of one of the crocs, it suddenly occured that this whole scene was absurd. "This had gotta be a dream." I said then smiled up at the people surrounding me.  "Gotta be a dream."

Fully aware that I was dreaming, I forced away the scene.  It was difficult at first, but it soon drifted away like a puff of smoke into blackness. A new scene appeared. I was in my room, asleep, but I could see everything as if i were awake. Immediately a bunch of info I'd read on this sight began filtering through my mind. "What to do..what to do..what to do.." I repeatedly asked myself as a way to stay focused. 

Suddenly it hit me. "I"m going to slip into someone else's dream," I said out loud. The first name that popped into my mind was John, so I said his name out loud repeatedly. I suddenly felt as if something snapped open in my forhead. I felt my self rising out of my body. I was half afraid but let it happen just to see what would happen. 

I kept repeating 'John...John..." and suddenly I was ripped away from my room and looking down at the earth from miles above. Thin whisps of cloud obscured my view, but I could make out the shape of North America. I was so amazed by the sight that I almost lost focus...I started yelling out the name John and immediately plummeted back to earth, this time farther down into the United States. 

I fell into a house...into a large darkened room. I turned to observe the room, tried to focus on something unusual that I would remember. It was too dark to make anything out. There were tons of pictures all over the walls but I couldn't see who they were pictures of. So I turned to the bed...and could make out a sleeping form there. I glided over to the sleeper and asked, "John...can you hear me? Can you feel me?" I reached out to touch him but in my excitement, lost control of my focus. The room began disappear a bit at a time. I struggled to keep it in view but in the end it all faded to black. 

I felt as if I fell through eternity and slammed back into my own body. And it hurt. It was an almost electric feeling. I awoke, shivering with excitement and fear. 

***Tried to go back to sleep after this but was too giddy or something.  
      Woo hoo...my first lucid since joing DV...  ::breakitdown::

----------


## ezekiel7

Craaazy Props ! That's Awesome! 

^_^ Keep up the good work,
Ezekiel

----------


## Vex Kitten

:smiley:  Thanks Ezekiel. Glad you stopped in to take a little peek  the inner twistedness of my mind. Oh...luv your avatar btw. Im a closet astronomy demi-geek.


Napped this afternoon after posting here. This is what I dreamed.

I was walking along the edge of a large pond. It was so still and smooth that it was like a mirror. Willows surrounded it on the far side. It was like an Eden. 

I think it was late summer...had that feel to it. I enjoyed the peaceful sensation and the gorgeous scenery...until I stumbled upon a disturbing sight. There was a big bright green praying mantis devouring a bull dog. The dog was half eaten, only from the ribs up was left of it. And..it was still alive. It was staring up at me with these big sad eyes.

I was both disgusted and amazed and couldn't tear my eyes from the sight. I felt so bad for the dog but couldn't bring myself to do anything to help it. I was too...entranced?...by what was happening. I could only stand there stupidly and watch.

At some point, the mantis must have had enough of the dog because it turned it's eyes in my direction. I could feel it staring at me...sizing me up. I started to back away, very slowly. The mantis dropped the dog and came skittering after me. I tripped over something as I backed away and was too frightened to move as the mantis closed in. I remember thinking...I'm a goner.

 Then from out of nowhere, a giant terantula like spider leapt onto the mantis and injected it with venom. The praying mantis immediatly died. I thought I was safe...till the spider turned in my direction and kind of strolled towards me. I was so scared that I woke up, my stomach was in knots.

***I realize that the inspiration for this dream most likely came from mentioning the pink praying mantis thing to Ezekiel...and the woof woof bark thing...in a different section of this site.  Think I'll have to be careful of what I say from now on. This dream was really really freaky.

----------


## ezekiel7

-.- Sorry for causing that ---





> Vex Kitten: To ezekiel7 : Hey, Welcome...are you refering to what I think you're referring to about Placebo? If yes...bark once. If no...bark twice. [/b]







> ummm... *
> *Bark's once...* *Gets confused* *Bark's twice* *gets more confused* *barks once again*.... *
> I meant... if he can do a late welcome so can I... *bark bark? * Bark... *
> 
> roof, *
> Ezekiel
> [/b]







> Vex Kitten: *
> LOL! *
> 
> Yeah...i know what you meant. *
> I just wanted to make someone else bark for me. *
> [/b]



Guess that's what you get? 





> Vex Kitten:
> Hi Ezekiel. *
> Welcome. *
> 
> I'm really lazy with the actual writing down of dreams stuff too. When I wake up I don't want to do anything but go back to sleep. *
> 
> If I recall my dream upon awakening...I pick out a really weird or prominant image from the dream...like a giant pink preying mantis...
> [/b]




Ok ! Now for tonight think : 

Bill Gates lost his credit card and pin number, and I'm in the mall, and maybe you will have a better dream ! 

Sincerely,
Ezekiel

hehe, wanted to give you something to remember when you come back to this  :wink2: 

Edit: Thank you about the Avatar ^_^, I explained in my umm Dream Interpretation one?

----------


## Vex Kitten

Don't be sorry, Ezekiel. I love strange dreams...even if they terrify me back into wakefullness. And I will try the Bill Gates thing. But just for your info...if i get his card and pin number, they're mine...all mine. But I'll be sure to find ya and we'll go waste his money together...since you're the one who suggested it.   ::D:  



[b]Night to Remember
I was working at a large restraunt, a waitress. One of the other waitresses had to leave so I was stuck working her shift ...which meant I had to serve in the other half of the establishment that I would normally not set foot in.

I waited forever for an order of 2 plates of spaghetti and meat balls. By the time it was done I was incredibly pissed at having to wait for so long. I scooped up the plates and took them to the table. As I neared the customers...I realized that it was my boyfriend sitting at a small candlelit table with one of my sisters. Their hands were clasped lovingly together on the table top. 

Instant rage rushed through me. Switched automatically to superbitch mode. I stormed over and and said..."How fucking romantic." Then threw their food at them. Grabbed the bottle of wine or whatever it was on the table...and dumped that on them too. "THERE...NOW IT'S TRULY A NIGHT TO REMEMBER!" I yelled. 

I turned to leave...but turned back suddenly, grabbed the candle and tossed it on my 'boyfriend.' Being doused in alcohol..he instantly went up in flames. I grabbed my sister by the hair, dragged her around the table and shoved her onto boyfriend's lap. She burst into flames too. The fell to the floor screaming and flailing. I grabbed the wine bottle and dumped more alcohol onto them as they burned. 

All the while, I circled them, laughed and called them down. Other people in the restaurant tried to help them but I told the heroic patrons to back the F off unless they wanted to end up the same. Most left.

I eventually left, but before I did, I leapt over the bar counter and snagged me a couple of big bottles of alcohol. Whiskey..if I remember correctly. I exited the building through the back door...ended up in the alley. It was filthy...but I felt comfortable there. I strolled down it, taking turns sipping at each bottle. After a while i realized that the alcohol tasted like water. I smashed the bottles against a brick wall and stormed off. 

Can't remember where I went...but I do remember feeling wonderfully satisfied that I had torched and possibly killed my sister and my boyfriend. 



*Pigeons?*
Just remember a bit of this dream. I was some sort of scientist studying a flock of pidgeons. They all basically looked the same...mostly white with black patches that, to me, resembled cow spots. Their eyes where the same...white with black specks in them. Very beautiful...I remember thinking. There was someone else with me...I remember her saying that the pidgeons were inbred. And in the dream...that statement was really important. It was like a world changing discovery...but i can't remember why.
Inbred pidgeons...  ::lol::

----------


## Vex Kitten

:Sad:   Fell behind posting here, but kept up to date at home. So...quick recap...

Dec10th: 
1-Was out shooting pictures, no really great photo  ops...till I looked up into the sky. There were faces forming in the clouds. Faces sort of 'etched' into the tops of the mountianous fluffy clouds. Sorta Mt. Rushmore-ish. 
Tried to take pix with my digital cam but the faces wouldn't show up. So used my SLR camera and fired off a few rolls of shots...knowing that film would capture the images that pixils would not.

2-I met up with a guy, (a figment of someone else's imagination), and hated him upon sight. An all consuming lust to kill the guy, possessed me. So I started beating him...literally stomping him down. And the guy let me. Kind of took the 'enjoyment' out of it but his submissiveness didn't deter me. I kicked his ass till I got bored...then I just left him lying there.

3-I had stumbled across an old book. An ancient book that had within it all the answers to anything I wanted to know. Overjoyed, I started flipping through the thousands of pages in search of stuff I needed answers for. To my disappointment, I discovered that to actually have my questions answered, i had to manually sort through eons worth of haphazard info until i found what i what i wanted. Never found what I was looking for...though I tried.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Dec 12th

1-Was in art lab. Found out I won the grand prize in a design contest. Most of the rest of the class objected to me winning....because of my race of all things. This really pissed me off but I said nothing. A guy showed up in class and started handing out joints...and told everyone to calm down. So...the entire class..including the instructor...got high. Except me...don't like getting high. I left the class room....feeling somewhat disturbed by the whole situation...feeling like I shouldn't have been enrolled in that course to begin with. 

2-I ran into a shady type of guy who brought me to the trunk of his car. It was full of guns of all shapes and sizes. I picked one that appealed to me, visually. The guy sold it to me for 30 dollars...and then threw in a silencer for an extra 10 dollars. 
Took my newly purchased weapon and found a guy that had irritated me in the past. Seduced him to a motel room and there, at gunpoint, made him do a bunch of totally degrading and dehumanizing things to himself...all for my amusement.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Dec 13th
Dreamed I was a cartoon character trapped in the real world. An amime character at that! People were cringing away at the sight of me like I was some beast from hell or something. Anyway, I was running to any telivision set that I could find, trying to climb back inside to get back to my 'reality'. 
I'd flip through the channels until I'd find a cartoon I liked and then try to somehow force myself into the television screen. A few times my fingers slipped into the tv screen kind of like they were sinking into water...but then it would begin to hurt and I"d have to pull my hand back out again. 
At some point some people had started chasing me, trying to capture me for  whatever reason. I passed an electronics store and there saw a cartoon playing. 3 of the main characters seemed to be able to see me. They waved me over and held out their arms to me, beconing me in. But the store was closed. Couldn't get in. Spent the rest of this dream trying to B&E the store. 

Never got in...that I can remember.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Dec 15th

1-Was walking down this road that had trees crowed close on either side of it. The road it'self seemed to stretch straight on for an eternity. Didn't know where I was going, just kept following the road. 
Strange thing about the leaves on the trees, they looked like flattened playdoh, dull and thick, shaped into oak leaves. They were orange and brown and red...all muted and moldy looking. I remember thinking that something wasn't right. i think it almost occured to me that I was dreaming but then I hear a roaring sound. Through the trees I could see a thin tornado forming. I began running as fast as I could. 
At some point I ended up in a car with my mother. She was driving at an agonizingly slow pace. The tornado quickly gained on us. I was freaking out but she wouldn't drive any faster.
I ended up jumping from the car and took refuge in a culvert under the road. Don't know what happened to mother...didn't care in the dream.

2-I remember seeing herds of buffalo high up on a hill...and human forms approaching them. Hunting them. I felt outraged that the people were going to slaughter such magnificent beasts. I ran, screaming and yellining towards the herd and they immediately scattered and trampled off into the horizon.
I felt tremendously satisfied that I had saved the animals, but the hunters weren't as overjoyed as I. They were hurting to shoot something...and I became their next choice of prey. They told me to run...they would give me 10 minutes to try to escape...but if they caught up to me they were going to stalk and shoot me. 
I ran. After a while, there were others running with me. Mostly kids. We were all running for our lives from the hunters. I tried to help as many as I could when they fell or got hurt but I couldn't help them all. I was torn between saving myself and saving the weaker of the hunted children.
Eventually gunshots could be heard in the distance. I gathered up the small children and told them to run and hide in the bushes...that I'd try lead the hunters away. The kids obeyed. I bolted and to my terror and relief, all the hunters came after me.
After running for what felt like an eternity, I came to a large gate and understood that if i made it through I'd be safe. It was like a nutral ground or something. So me and the other kids that  had made it finally were safe. The hunters came and strode into the neutral ground. The told the kids to go. After all the kids were gone, the hunters all turned their guns on me. They were going to kill me anyway...despite the fact that I was supposed to be safe in the fenced area. 
I ran, and came to a cliff. I remember the sunset. It was blazing and brilliant. Almost looked like a Hawian sunset. It was breath takingly beautiful. I leapt off of the cliff suddenly, prefering to kill myself rather than let the hunters have the satisfaction of killing me. I woke up just before I hit the bottom.
***Awoke from this one feeling strangely relieved or something.

----------


## Vex Kitten

(still playing catch up)

Dec 16th

1-Just remember bits of this...I was driving to my cousin's place to retrieve my computer. Got there and a tall thin miserable looking woman answered the door. She stared down her nose at me..told me she wasn't interested in whatever it was I was selling. 
I informed her I wasn't selling anything but looking for my cousin, who used to live there. She laughed hautily and told me it was her house now, that she'd never heard of my cousin. 
So I left. Just happened to peer in the window as was leaving and saw my cousin and his girlfriend inside. I spun around and went back to the front door, kicked it in and stormed inside to where my cousin was hiding. He tried to explain himself and we just argued for the rest of this dream...as far as I remember.


2-Was in a motel room. There were maps, photos and documents pinned all over the walls. A man with a laptop was sitting on the bed, rambling on about addresses and times and some sort of strict window of opportunity.
I eventually found out that I was soon to be an accomplice in a kidnapping. I tried to object but he told me I had to help him or I'd never live out the day. So I listened to his plan, it was so intricate, so finely detailed that I thought it would never work. It was far too complicated. Plus there was far too much physical evidence to be used against us should it ever be found. I tried to explain this to him but he only told me to shut up an listen whenever I tried to speak. 
Most of the dream was me just listening him drone on and on and on about his genius plan to abduct some kid and hold him for ransome. Never got around to the actual kidnapping part.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Dec 17th

*Lucid Dream?*

I was walking alone through an ancient grave yard. It was warm, autumn, peaceful. The sky was overcast...I remember this because I thought it was the perfect lighting for taking a few photos if I'd had my camera. 
After a while the graveyard took on a slightly creepy feel. Had the overwhelming feeling that I was being watched so turned to look behind me. About 5 zombies where staggering towards me. I started to run,  then suddenly remembered the 'zombimania' dream I'd had before. I stopped in my tracks, realized that this had to be a dream too, and turned to face the creatures. 

I tried to force the dream to end. It was a difficult task because a part of me still thought there was a small chance that it all was real. In the end, I overcame and forced the dream to stop. It kind of faded away to black, like old television sets will. 
A new dream formed...the scenery before me fell into place, kind of like puzzle pieces being snapped quickly together. (closest i can come to describing the scene assembling) I was in the middle of a desert and remember thinking...'why the hell am i dreaming a desert?'
It was night, dark, the sky was absolutely overflowing with stars. I almost lost the realization that I was dreaming because I was so astounded by the brilliance of the night sky. I found my focus again when I realized that the stars were out of order. Orion was prominant but right beside him was Scorpio. Out loud I said, 'A winter and a summer constellation can't be together...that's impossible.'
I gained control again and just for the fun of it...ordered the stars to re arrange into simple geometric patterns. It was amazing...I felt so God like, able to rearrange the universe itself. Eventually I started spelling words out of the stars. I set my name up in the stars by Polaris and made it the most prominant new constellation. I also made a few profane constellations just for the fun of it. 
And then, since I have yet to see a meteor shower peak, I ordered a meteor shower...just for my own amusement. It was unbelievably awesome.  While watching the celestial shower, I began to lose my focus again.
Suddenly I heard an alarm echoing through the desert. Realized it was time to wake up...but I didn't want to. 

I awakened anyway, suddenly. Sat up in bed, reached over and smacked the stupid alarm clock to sleep. I was severely pissed off at being ripped from the dream. I eased off the bed and as I set my foot onto the floor, something jabbed up into the bottom of it...felt like a thick needle. 

The sudden pain shocked me awake, for real this time. My eyes popped open and the bedroom was still dark. The dream was still anchored in my mind. I was still too tired to get up and write it out...so I repeated...'lucid dream within a dream' to myself about a hundred times so that I would remember it later.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Still trying to catch up...

Dec 18th

1- I was living in Niagara Falls NY again, in our old roach infested house. My mother and a shrink were in the kitchen, I was in the living room. My mother and the man were discussing me as if i wasn't even there. So I turned on my MP3 player and blasted the music (Red Hot Chilli Peppers-Blood Sugar Sex Magik) so that I did't have to listen to them. 
I watched them though. They would talk for a bit then both look at me. Each time they did this I became a bit more enraged. I tried hide it because I knew that they were just doing that so I would snap and do something insane. Then they could lock me away in the MH. 

2-Another kidnap dream. This may have been part of the previous dream or branched off from it...but it took place in Niagara Falls again. I had a luxury motel room under a fake name on the Canadian side. It had a spectacular view of the falls. 
I left the room and started hitting the clubs and bars. I was looking for someone to get drunk and abduct away to my motel room.   ::roll::   I didn't know who it was I was looking for, just knew that I'd know him once I spotted him. Never found the guy...lucky for him. 

3- DREAM # 25
Don't know exactly when this happened, might have been during one of the above dreams, but I was writing down titles in my dream journal so I would remember the 2 above dreams. The first one was simply titled 'Anna and Shrink'. Flipped to the next page and wrote at the top of it, 'N.F. Kidnap'. It worked...i remember both dreams clearly still.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Dec 19th

1- Was a drug dealer. Worked for my cousin who used to be a rather infamous dealer round here. He made me deal with the male customers, wanted me to flirt with them so they would want to come back to me for more. 
Felt like a complete ass, but did it. Made a ton of money in no time. I was walking around with this huge roll of bills and loving every minute of it. At one point I remember him saying..."Don't shy away from the family. We can do more for you than you realize."
I only nodded, and wondered why I hadn't just surrendered to the lifestyle sooner. It was way easier than trying to make an honest living. 
Later in the dream, a bunch of guys come busting into the house and started shooting up the place. I took a bullet right in the back. It hit my spine...I still remember the feeling of the bullet shattering my vertebra. ~shudders~ I dropped to the floor. Knew I was paralized. I think I died. Can't remember. 

2-Had a freakish dream where I was fighting giants. They were like twice my height and I was the only one who even dared to fight back. Everyone else ran or immediately surrendered to them. I had it set in my mind that I would rather die than be a slave to them, so I fought. All I had to defend myself with was a knife. 

3-Was fixing my house. Lifted up a floor board and ther was this writhing ball of snakes inside. Snakes don't bother me irl, but in the dream I flipped out. They all came slithering out and towards me. I started stomping on them, swearing and bitching the entire time. Didn't get them all. Some got away and hid throughout my house. The thought of this disturbed me so greatly that I decided to move out. Left everything.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Just scanned through all the dreams here and only now just realized that i hardly ever have any 'happy' or 'good' dreams. Only time I have an enjoyable dream is when its a lucid dream. 

No wonder I'm desperate to get me some lucidity.
Wonder if I'm the only one with this problem?

----------


## Vex Kitten

Dec 21st

1-Was out shooting some macro photos of insects. Remember taking close ups of a mantis, a few crickets, some bees, a velvety red dragonfly. There were butterflys off in a field and I really wanted to get a few shots of them but there were no impressive species to chose from. They were bland white, gray and brown ones. I wanted something more spectacutlar.

After a while of searching for and not finding a suitable butterfly, I was ready to give up. Someone, a stranger, suddenly pointed off behind me and yelled, "Look at that, never seen one so blue before." 

Of course, I had to look. I turned and there was a huge butterfly, with the markings of a Monarch but instead of orange it was this beautiful vibrant blue. I whipped out my camera and tried to change the lens but kept fumbling. Couldn't get the new lens to screw in properly. All this time the blue butterfly flitted close around me, as if teasing. I finally got my lens hooked in and turned to snap some photos of it but the insect suddenly took off. I chased after it. A few times it turned and flew back towards me suddenly, throwing the shot out of focus. This served to piss me off incredibly because I got the feeling the damned butterfly was knew what it was doing. Ended up that I never got a good clear shot of the blue butterfly. 

***Still pisses me off to think I was outsmarted by an insect. hehehehe


2-It was christmas. I only had one present. Opened it and it was a paintball gun. I ripped and tore it out of the box and was itching to use it right away. I loaded it and started shooting up the christmas tree, laughing like a maniac the whole time. Everyone else was upset, which made me laugh all the more. I started sniping christmas decorations off the tree one by one till they were either on the floor or shattered. 

Someone eventually tackled me and ripped the gun from my hands. Most of my whole family was there all the sudden. They were standing around me all lecturing me at the same time about how it was wrong for me to do that. I tried to wiggle free and leave but they wouldn't let me. 

I remember yelling back, "You're the geniuses who gave me a gun...what the f*** did you think was gonna happen. At least I didn't start shooting at you all..."

After a while I noticed that all the damage I'd caused was gone. It was like it had never happened. Everyone was happy and laughing again. I was sitting off in a corner by myself, miserable as ever. 

***Just in case anyone's wondering...yes...I dislike christmas.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Dec 22

1-Really odd one inspired by an im convo I had with someone before I went to bed.

I was in a room with tall man. The room was mostly dark. I ordered the guy to dress up in some sexy women's clothing that just happened to be in the room too. To my pleasure and surprise, he obeyed. 
I then started applying makeup to the guy, a really slutty looking make up job too. I sent him to stand in front of a full lenght mirror to look at himself. I'd hoped he would feel humiliated but he didn't. He seemed to like the look himself. This kind of disappointed me. 
At some point, not exactly sure when, he eventually turned into a woman.


2-Was on a deserted rocky island. The water all around it was pitch black and oily looking. I was climbing up onto the rocks in search of some exotic canibal plant that was supposed to be extinct. I found a whole cluster of them. They looked like Calla lillies except they were much bigger. I sat on a ledge and observed them. It was really  boring sitting there waiting for something to happen.
After what felt like a couple of eternities of waiting, finally one of the plants moved. The lily part of the plant flopped over onto the plant next to it and began to devour it. I reached for my video camera to record this never before filmed event, and to my dispair I had no tape in the cam. I was so pissed that I tossed my camera into the water, swearing and calling myself down for being so stupid.
Returned to the boat that had brought me there and don't recall anything after ward.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Dec 23

1-Was driving in a truck with my bf. We drove to somewhere we don't usually go, and I remember wondering why he was taking me through that particular area. It just seemed extremely odd.
We eventually came across the scene of a crime. It was all taped off and the body of the victim could still be seen lying lifelessy in the grass. I couldn't take my eyes off the body, wondered who it was.
Suddenly the police storm our truck and drag my bf outside and arrest him for the murder of ....(cant remember the guys name now)... and throw him in the back of the cruiser. I didn't know what to do other than sit there in a state of semi shock at what had just happened. After a while they took my bf away and I was left sitting there like an idiot because I didn't know how to drive bf's truck.

2-I was walking down a familiar street in a town that I used to live in. Far up the street, a guy decked out in classic pimp clothes was walking towards me. He stopped suddenly and produced a little flask from out of an inner pocket of his suit. The guy started to sprinkle the contents of drink onto a small tree. 
When I was closer, I recognized the guy was Snoop Dogg. I asked him why he was pouring that stuff on the tree. He just asked me, "What do you think I'm doing." 
I replied that if I knew, I wouldn't have asked to begin with.
He only asked me again, 'What do you think I'm doing?"
I shrugged and walked away. I felt incredibly stupid because I had no idea whatsoever, about what he was doing.
As I walked away, it almost came to me what Snoop Dogg was doing. The idea quickly faded again, but suddenly a stream of poetic words spilled into my thoughts. I tried to remember them but they were rushing in like crazy. I whipped out a notebook and started scribbling down what bits and pieces of the poetry. After I'd filled a few pages with the inspirational words, I flipped back to the beginning of the book and to my horror I couldn't read my own writing. I'd been in such a hurry writing that my penmanship was nothing more than chickenscratch. I could make out a few of the words..but other than that everything else was indecipherable.

***No idea why Snoop Dogg was in my dream.   ::roll::

----------


## Vex Kitten

Aw.. don&#39;t be jealous. I&#39;d share some lucidity with you if it were possible. It&#39;s not like I&#39;ve had a lot of it lately but I&#39;d still share if I could because I&#39;m sweet and generous like that.   ::content::  


*Oct 11th*

*went to bed an hour and a half early and have no recall from last night what so ever. Did nap in the morning and have a couple of short dreams though*


*1- Into the River*

Was on a bus or a van looking out the window at the passing scenery. We came up on a bridge spanning a very wide dirty river. Noticed a line of people leading from the river bank up onto the hill beside. It was a line of paired people, each duo either held hands or was linked at the arms.
The line moved forward, each set of people waded calmly into the river until their heads disappeared under the water. This continued and I watched as several people appeared to be calmly drowning themselves.
Closer to the bridge was a lone man in a long coat. He strode into the river on his own and just before his head decended below the waves he turned and stared right at me. Gave me the creeps.




*2- Infiltrator*

In an apt on the second story of a building. I was to infiltrate a march onto &#39;The Site&#39;.  Had to smoke a cigarette before I left. Felt so sick from the two drags I took that I thought I&#39;d. Despite that I still wanted to submerge myself into the march. 
Time came and I couldn&#39;t find my cameras. I left anyway, stood atop a hill that overlooked the assembled and alleged racists. Saw a woman with a group of about 30 or so kids all neatly lined up in little rows. She was drilling racist remarks into the kids, which sickened me. 
Made my way through it all and suddenly the group scattered. I took off too. Came back down the hill. There was a Japanese woman and two white women ahead of me. The japanese woman kept making racist comments. She slipped and rolled down the hill and splashed into the ditch water. I burst out laughing.. a real lunatic laughter.. as she struggled back up the hill. She threatened to kick my ass which made me laugh harder because she couldn&#39;t even climb the damned hill let alone beat me up.
Eventually made my way back to the apt and it was full. Pushed and shoved my way inside. A woman was giving a speech to those assembled. Again people scattered. The police had arrived and were arresting anyone they could get their hands on. I climbed out a back window and ran down a dark alley. Ended up in a junkyard or something and finally knew I was safe. A few others had followed me and asked me what we were to do next. Realized I was suddenly thrust into the role of leader and spread the followers out to keep a watch for the police.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> The japanese woman kept making racist comments. She slipped and rolled down the hill and splashed into the ditch water. I burst out laughing.. a real lunatic laughter.. as she struggled back up the hill. 
> [/b]



Ah, Poetic Justice. 
Love it.  ::cooler::

----------


## Vex Kitten

> Ah, Poetic Justice. 
> Love it. 
> [/b]



Yeah, it was hilarious.   ::bigteeth::  


*1- Haunted Basketball Court*

Played B-Ball with a guy. The net was too high. Kept missing. Normally I&#39;m a pretty good shot so missing every single time infuriated me. Tried an underhand shot and was way off mark. The ball bounced down to court end. I was going to retrieve it but the guy told me to watch, that the court was haunted. The ball would return &#39;on it&#39;s own.&#39;
I waited. The ball stopped suddenly and rolled back to me. I automatically thought the court surface was slanted or something. Rolled the ball back again, it stopped and was shoved back toward me.
Picked up the ball and threw it. It was caught by an invisible force in mid air and tossed back. I was shocked, sort of afraid and amazed. I tossed it back and the same thing happened, only this time the ball was tossed over me to be caught by another invisible force behind me. 
&#39;How many of you are here?&#39; I asked out loud. Held out my hand with my fingers splayed. (it wasnt my hand, it looked maniquinish) My ring and middle finger were bend down by the unseen force.
&#39;There are three and a two halves?&#39; I asked, not understanding. &#39;Or is it three and a halved&#39; 
Got the feeling the second question was right. Kids they were. I couldn&#39;t see them but knew they were children. I stayed and played ball with them.


*
2- Spiked Head*

Just recall having a horrible pain in my head. (have had a headache for a few days) Reached up to rub the top of my head and felt a spike or thick skewer sticking out of my skull. I felt faint when I realized it went clean through my head and came out near the base of my skull.
Was in a doc&#39;s or hospital room. I remember some guy saying they couldn&#39;t remove it because they didn&#39;t have the correct coding to do so. No clue what that meant.



*3- Indoor Outhouse?*

In a somewhat familiar house. Had to use the bathroom. Remembered I had to walk through someone&#39;s bedroom to get to it. Sneaked in and the girl who owned the room was sleeping. She was sprawled out on the bed in her &#39;stylishly&#39; ripped up layers of clothing. 
Moved to the bathroom door. Crept inside and was shocked to see that it looked like the interior of a tiny outhouse. Just enough room to turn around and sit down. I closed the door and the click woke up the girl. Somehow I could still see her. She looked furious. I sat quietly and watched, wondering if she had the nerve to try bitch at me. She didn&#39;t. 
Don&#39;t remember what happened next, don&#39;t even remember actually using the indoor outhouse.



*4- The Card Game*

My grandma was lying on a couch shuffling cards. Asked if I wanted to play. I told her I couldn&#39;t. No money. She smiled bitterly and asked S and T to play. They sat with her and played a card game that I&#39;d never seen before and one that made no sense to me whatsoever.
I sort of caught on. There were four piles of cards to draw from instead of just one. One discard pile. I knew exactly what each newly drawn card was going to be. I then felt like kicking myself in the ass for not bringing money. I could have raked in the cash since I apparently was endowed with a precognitive talent. 



*5- Basket Ball Ghosts (again)*

(woke up, got a drink and went back to bed at about 6;10 am)
In a really messy room with my sister.  A little plastic basketball net was over in a corner. I scrounged up a small volleyball to use as a basket ball. Remembered that there were ghost kids who liked to play catch and I asked out loud, &#39;Are you still with me?&#39; Wondering if they might be lurking about.
My sister looked at me like I was crazy. I tried to explain why I&#39;d asked that and she proceeded to laugh at me like I was an idiot. I asked again and tossed the ball off to the side. It fell onto the floor and deflated. I picked it up and asked the kids if they wanted to play, tossed the ball to an empty corner of the room again. This time it was caught in mid air and tossed back. This made me incredibly happy. My sister called me a witch and left, afraid.
I continued to play with the invisible child. After a bit I heard it. It was a girls&#39; voice. She whispered that a relative of hers wanted to cross over. She wanted me to tell that relative that the realative would end up in a place that wasn&#39;t very nice if he tried to cross over.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Whoa, I love the Bastketball Ghosts dream(s.)

I like how the ball went from rolling back, at first, to getting thrown back, to getting thrown passed you to another ghost. I can just imagine how freaky that would be.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Hmmm.  Vex Kittie, you seem to have a lot of little girls cropping up in your dreams and playing important roles... dreamsign?  Do the little girls look alike?

----------


## BecomingCold216

> *1- Haunted Basketball Court*
> My ring and middle finger were bend down by the unseen force.
> [/b]




 ::bigteeth::

----------


## NeAvO

> Was in a doc&#39;s or hospital room. I remember some guy saying they couldn&#39;t remove it because they didn&#39;t have the correct coding to do so. No clue what that meant.
> [/b]



I wouldn&#39;t trust that doctor  :wink2: .

----------


## Vex Kitten

In a rush this morning... get back to responding to all you wonderful guys later. 


*Oct 14th*

*<<< 575th DREAM >>>*
*1- Strawberries*

Only remember a fragment of collecting and eating wild strawberries.


*2- TO Natural Disaster*

Crossing a long bridge over a massive bit of water. The city in the distance looked like Toronto. Enjoyed the view but someone spotted a massive white tornado in the distance. As I was watching the twister I noticed a gigantic wave on the horizon.
People scattered. I ran down some stairs, as I did I realized I was dreaming. Wondered who could help me out of this, remembered that R lived in TO. I called out his user name about 3 times, hoping to conjour him so we could find a way out or change the dream. When he didn&#39;t appear I called out his real name. Rounded the a wall and on the next landing below R was there. I ran for him but before we connected I woke up.**Didn&#39;t fully wake up, sort of shifted out of the dream slowly and then was watching really vivid and odd HI. It was rapidly forming into different things, too fast for me to even see what the things were. Tried to relax and not focus on the images too much so I could slip back into the dream but after a little bit I woke up suddenly, thinking I&#39;d forgotten something.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Oct 15th*

Woke up this morning with Feel so Numb, by Rob Zombie, continually playing in my mind. Dont&#39; know where that came from, I listen to classical music as I sleep.


*1- Mini Me*

Walked down a hall, came to a room where Mini Me from Austin Powers was sitting on a bed. Strolled in and looked to my left. There was a guy in a cowboy get up sitting in a corner, looked like he&#39;d gotten his ass kicked. To the right was a gothish girl sitting up on the wall as if there were no gravity in the room. Up on the ceiling was another mattress shoved into a corner. I stood there for a bit trying to figure it all out but Mini Me jumped off the bed and charged me.
I ran out of the room, back down the hall and came into a kitchen. Grabbed a chair, threw it behind me and it crashed into MM. He started crying so I went back to make sure he was alright. Hugged him and as I was pulling away the little bastard stabbed me, caught me in the right side of my waist. 
Don&#39;t know if I woke up or the dream shifted..



*2- Breakfast Tantrum*

Remember someone asking me how I wanted my eggs for breakfast. Scrambled with chives sprinkled in them, was my reply. Got up, showered and sat down to eat. MY eggs were sunny side up. (hate them like that) I snapped and threw a stupid temper tantrum, whipped my eggs across the room as I bitched, everyone at the table looked at me like I was crazy. I didn&#39;t care... I wanted my scrambled eggs dammit.



*3- To the Site*

Tried to get ready to go to the Site. Couldn&#39;t find my shoes or socks. Tore a place up trying to find some. Finally found them but then couldn&#39;t find the orange shirt I was supposed to wear. Decided to go without it. Gathered up my cams and we left. Dropped some people off at a house and the lady tried to offer us cookies. I started thinking that something or someforce was trying to distract us from getting to our intended destination.
Left and got to Ohsw. It was dead. A huge puddle in the main intersection. An officer came and asked us to direct traffic, the lights were blown out. I didn&#39;t want to, had things to do. We declined and got to the site eventually. 
Off in the city a huge storm cloud brewed. IT started raining over in that direction, like torrental rain, just as the parade from the city started toward us. 



&#39;

----------


## Vex Kitten

*grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr*

Hope i have time to post this

*Oct 16th*

*1 Living Room Pool*

In a living room that was filled with water. Had that chlorine smell like a swimming pool. It was also deep. couldn&#39;t touch bottom when I slipped into water. A gray kitten was in water. I floated on my back over to it and plucked it out of water and sat it on my stomach. Just floated around in the livingroom with it, trying to relax but afraid it would slip off of me and drown. Oh, think I was naked too. Noticed i was from the waist up at least.


*
2- Picky Kids*

Served a lavish dinner to two kids, both who&#39;s names start with K. After it was all laid out in a magazine cover worthy spread, the kids refused to eat. I was tremendously pissed off at the little ungrateful bastards and told them to starve if they didn&#39;t want to eat. 


*
3- Jor*

Sitting in dining room, Jor was in kitchen by the back door. He looked afraid. I asked him what was wrong. He said there were ghosts dancing in front of him. I couldn&#39;t see them because they out of site on the side of the fridge. He said they were two really old people, dancing happily as if celebrating something. 



*4- Planet Searching*

Was in an observatory with a massive telescope. (nerdgasm galore) The telescope was pointed off into an uncharted sector of space and what it was looking at was presented to me on a gigantic screen. I was using a magnifying glass to look at each and every spec of light. Was searching for evidence of a star with a planet or planets revolving around it. One that is approximately the same distance from it&#39;s sun as earth is from our sun.


*
5- Threesome (again)*

Was in the midst of a threesome. It was odd, two guys and me. But I was on top, there was a guy in the middle and a guy under the middle guy. I didn&#39;t care about the guy on the bottom. Didn&#39;t know who he was, but knew who the middle guy was. Realized I was dreaming when the scene seemed to waver. I had very low level control, just enough to focus on the middle guy and keep the scene solid. Ended up having a multiple orgasm. About an 8 ou t of 10 on my orgasm control panel. Woke up shortly after.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*gotta get all this done as today before my monitor starts being a bitch again*
*B6-ed last night*

*Oct 17th*

*1- Jor, Me & Mozart*

Jor was playing a stand up piano. He played the keys on the left side. The tune was sort of familiar. Sat down on his right side and began pecking out the tune on the keys in front of me. My notes were higher, but seemed dull or a little out of tune. Together we tried to play the piece but my keys were fucked up. Realized we were playing Mozart (can&#39;t remember which tune it was) but upon this realization I knew exactly how to play it. We finally played it together and I realized the actual music was playing in the background. I stopped and listened to it as Jor played along. 




*2- Road and Shapes*

Walked down a road, looked like Newport road by the river. Had a big piece of chalk in my hand and was drawing curvy arrows up the side and center of the road. Knew someone would see them and be able to find me. 
Got atop the hill and switched the road symbols to different formations of circles, squares and triangles. Knew &#39;whoever&#39; would see them and knew what they meant. In the dream I knew what they all meant but I can&#39;t for the life of me remember the meanings now. 



*3- Igloo-Tipi-TV*

Was in an igloo with an Inuit familly. Me and a girl had to start a small fire in the center of it. Got that done and it kept the place just warm enough that I wasn&#39;t shivering. 
One of the kids pointed to a tv in the corner (yes, a corner in the dome shaped igloo). Looked like a commercial advertising a beach resort. But that wasn&#39;t what the kid was pointing at. The words GET OUT scrolled lazily across the screen. It was odd because the tv was black and white, the words were in bright yellow. 
We watched for quite some time as other words and phrases appeared and scrolled across or down the screen. The most prominant was always GET OUT or STAY OUT.
Fell asleep watching this. Woke up and was in a tipi. The fire I&#39;d created was nothing but a pile of smouldering embers. Everyone was gone but for the girl who&#39;d helped me create the fire. She folded her blankets. I asked where everyone had went. She told me they were gone on vacation. I got up and folded all my blankets and gathered my things together and left for home.




*4- Sandstorm/Blizzard*

Was in the midst of an argument, mother and father trying to decide who I was to be married off to. I got mad and left. Packed up a small sack of things and wandered out into the desert. Seemed I&#39;d walked for hours. My anger never lessened. I would rather die than be married off. So I just wandered and decided that if fate had better plans, I&#39;ll somehow survive. 
Night came and it cooled. I  kept looking up at the stars. So many. AS I was distracted by the night sky a sandstorm whipped in. I finally noticed it and dug down into the sand, covered myself with a blanked and hoped I wouldn&#39;t get so buried under it that I would suffocate. 
When the storm was over I dug my way back to the surface. Instead of sand I was surrounded by several drifts of dirty snow. Freezing, made my way to lights in the distance. It was a house, looked like my grandmothers. I booted the door in and staggered inside. My legs and arms were so cold they felt like wood. My hair was frozen, caked with snow and ice. I fell onto the floor at the feet of two men. They were familiar, rushed to get me blankets. One gave me a book to write in and I shakily wrote down my name and where I&#39;d come from. Finally felt safe as I thawed out. One sang as the other strummed a guitar to keep me entertained.



*5- Fine Diner*

Me and 4 others entered a restaraunt called Fine Diner. We were served our food and we all ate ravenously. Suddenly from across the room a lady shouted..."This burger is made of human meat&#33;" 
All around people started gagging and throwing up. I plugged my ears so I didn&#39;t have to hear the gagging and ensuing splatter of puke onto the floor. The three people with me threw up too. I grit my teeth and told myself I wouldn&#39;t. I hate puke and puking so much. It was like a nightmare&#33;
A news team showed up and tried to get me on cam cuz I was the only one who wasn&#39;t covered in throw up. I covered my face with a menu and crept out the door, stepping and slipping in regurgitated food all the way. BLAH&#33; (makes my stomach turn just thinking about it) 
Got out into the fresh air and ran to a cliff. There I just stood looking at the scenery and enjoying the fresh air.
Started down a worn path eventually but don&#39;t recall ever getting anywhere.




*6- B & W&#39;s Vacation*

Recall fiddling with a new digital camera, wishing i had my old cameras. Tried taking pics of my aunt and uncle getting ready to go on vacation. The pix kept turning out with tight clear spirals over top of the images. I couldn&#39;t figure out what was causing this. 
B & W boarded the bus before I got a good departure pic. The bus was white, long, sleek with tinted windows, sort of limo-ish looking. I ran along after it and snapped pix. 
To my surprise the bus veered to the right and ran into a mailbox before it came under control again. As it turned the corner it&#39;s front end slid down into the ditch and back out again. The bus swerved crazily down the road and I knew something bad was going to happen to my relatives. But I couldn&#39;t help them. They were too far away.




*7- A, K and Mother*

Walked through B-Ford with A, K and my Mother. My mom was continuously talking about something that didn&#39;t interest me. I was only watching the houses we passed, looking for a for sale sign. Wanted a new place to live. 
Eventually blurted out, "I&#39;m moving back to the city. A real city. Not this little cow-town that barely passes for a village." A and mother seemed very saddened by this. Me and K just continued on. Came to a set of very narrow and steep stairs that was situated between two houses. The steps themselves were stupidly small, barely enough room to fit my toes onto. A and mother struggled up them. I made K go next so I would be behind her to catch her should she trip or fall backward. 
We started up. When we got to the top there was an open window. K squeezed through it and jumped down. I looked out the window and saw it was about a 2 story drop. The others waved for me to join them. I almost did jump out the window but changed my mind. "Don&#39;t want broken legs. I&#39;ll take the long way."
Made my way back down the stairs and went the long way around. It was quiet and quite nice. Twilight. A very thin but huge crescent moon hung low on the horizon. I was so glad to be alone.


*
8- K in the Old Mansion*

K was stuck in an old mansion. Was trying frantically to get inside. Found a way, Two small boxes with plywood &#39;door&#39;s over the side facing me. Got down on my hands and knees, tried to pry the box doors open but they wouldn&#39;t budge. After much struggling I looked up and saw a little latch lock. Though it wasn&#39;t hooked into anything, I unlatched it and suddenly the plywood doors opened. The boxes unfolded and formed into a huge door that  the swung inward.
I ran into the house. Kitchen was right there. K was sitting at a table ordering a man and a woman about as if she were queen of the world. They were rushing about cooking her food. I told her to come with me, i was there to rescue her. She said she wanted to stay, that she liked being constantly waited on and catered to. 
I shook my head disappointedly. After all the annoyance of trying to get through to her she didn&#39;t want rescue. So I left her in the old run down house with her scurrying servants. 
Knew she&#39;d eventually discover they weren&#39;t &#39;real&#39; and come crawling back. But that was her lesson to learn, I suppose.



*9- Church*

Only recall being in a church, watching a play of some sort. I remember thinking it was a bit ritzy to be a church play, lots of skimpy, sparkly outfits. 



*************finally finished.

----------


## Placebo

9? NINE?? Holy Shirt&#33;
Woman, where did you buy this B6?

----------


## Vex Kitten

> 9? NINE?? Holy Shirt&#33;
> Woman, where did you buy this B6?
> [/b]



I know... I know. 9 dreams... it&#39;s completely ridiculous. I think there may even be one that I forgot. No more B6 for me unless I&#39;m really needing it.   ::|:  
Oh, good to see you slinking around again. Missed ya.
 ::sheepishgrin::  



*Oct 18th*


*1- Waiting... Waiting...*

At gram&#39;s. Was standing in the front doorway waiting for my sister and  mother to get ready. We were supposed to go for a walk through the bush so I could take some autumn pix. After a forever my mother emerged with a baby stroller. We stood outside waiting on my sister. 
The sky darkened. Lightning flashed and thunder growled. I became really impatient. I was losing the light while standing around waiting for my sister. Finally snapped and started ranting and raving that I was sick and tired of always waiting waiting waiting for her and everyone else. By them keeping me waiting, everything and everyone I was supposed to get around to were kept waiting too. I grabbed my camera bag and left. Walked in the rain, fed up with always being held up by &#39;them&#39;.



*2- Baby Starling*

Me and a couple other people were in a park. Someone noticed a baby black starling. They couldn&#39;t catch it so I chased it around, hoping to save it from whatever horrible fate that would befall it, if it was left on it&#39;s own. Finally caught it, grabbed it gently and the damned thing started crapping constantly. White shit dripped out of it like it was a running faucet. I held on and tipped it so that none of the stuff would actually drip onto me.
Someone told me to let it go. I said no, it&#39;s probably doing this as a means to try scare me off or something. I won&#39;t let it go. 
After it was done doing it&#39;s business I took it to a picnic table. It tried to fly away but I didn&#39;t want it to. Not yet. I found a tangle of masking tape, sorted it out and wrapped it around the bird&#39;s midsection a few times, binding it&#39;s wings down tight so it couldn&#39;t fly. It seemed happier and hopped around contentedly looking for food. 
A little girl came, looked like K. The bird took to her and hopped up onto her shoulder. The little girl took off playing &#39;guns&#39; with the bird on her shoulder.




*3- Muddy Field/Abandonment*

Drove in a truck through several muddy farmer&#39;s fields. It was a miracle we didn&#39;t get stuck. Came to a steep hill, almost a cliff. All hopped out and I remember D mentioning something about a deer&#39;s head or deer&#39;s skull that we were supposed to find. It was a guide post or something.
I moved out to the road. The others followed but slowly. Everyone met me out in the road way and I realized someone was missing. I asked D, where&#39;s K? He said "Oh shit" and went back to get her. She was really angry and accused us of leaving her so that we could run off and kiss. I thought her odd accusation was funny but D seemed devistated. I just turned down the road and started looking for a glimpe of the deer head. Had no time for bratty little temper tantrums.



*4- Dancer behind the Fence*

Just remember hearing some really great dance music. IT had a good, almost tribal beat to it. Move toward the sound and saw a Latino? woman dressed in skimpy clothes and a brimmed hat on her head. She danced provocatively to the music and motioned for me to join. 
Normally, don&#39;t do dancing, but I couldn&#39;t resist. Moved toward the woman and ran into a chain link fence that I had somehow failed to realize was between us. I gripped onto the fence as the woman continued to dance. Felt pissed off that I was left out, that she had seemed to tease me into dancing only to have me stand by and not be able to join her. I didn&#39;t hate her but I was pissed off at the fence between us.


*
5- Made to Laugh*

Was in an elegant courtroom full of poeple. Watched prisoners be brought out for their bail hearings. When they called upon someone named Mr. Jordan Kurr I sat up attentively. The name was familiar.
As the bailiff opened the door to the stand Jordan reached down, grabbed the guy&#39;s gun and shot him. Right after that some sort of pukey colored gas spilled from lightbulbs in the chandelier. People tried to escape but fell to the floor laughing. The judge even burst out laughing. I didn&#39;t. I looked around at all the idiots and felt disgusted. 
The prisoner unlocked himself from the shackles and shot at the massive crest that hung on the wall behind the judge. It broke free of the wall and fell, crushed the laughing judge. 
Jordan moved through the courthouse randomly shooting laughing people. I sat in my &#39;pew&#39; at the far end of the chamber. Jordan saw me and leapt from one pew to the next until he was standing on the one in front of me. HE seemed perplexed that I wasnt&#39; laughing, pointed the gun at me and order me to laugh. I told him to shove his gun up his ass and pull the trigger, that might make me crack a smile. 
He laughed and I immediately recognised it, that creepy Joker laugh. He didn&#39;t look like the Joker but it was him and I suddenly became afraid.
Before I knew it he picked me up by my shirt and said..."Lets turn that frown upside down, shall we?" and then turned me upside down and hung me, buy the waistband of my pants from a decorative wall sconce. I could do nothing but hang there. I demanded to be let down. Jordan told me he&#39;d release me if I laughed. I told him to kiss my ass. 
He informed me that he would make me laugh. I told him it was impossible. He smiled and inched closer, pulled my shirt up and started tickling me. I struggled to not laugh but it surged out of me all at once and then I couldn&#39;t stop because he wouldn&#39;t stop. Between laughs I yelled, &#39;I&#39;m going to kill you. You&#39;re going to die you freak... etc. 

*woke up from this one feeling quite odd*

----------


## Daeva

> pulled my shirt up and started tickling me. I struggled to not laugh but it surged out of me all at once and then I couldn&#39;t stop because he wouldn&#39;t stop. Between laughs I yelled, &#39;I&#39;m going to kill you. You&#39;re going to die you freak... etc[/b]



Hmm...I&#39;ll have to keep that idea in mind. The Joker is always good for ideas =)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> *
> 5- Made to Laugh*
> 
> Was in an elegant courtroom full of poeple. Watched prisoners be brought out for their bail hearings. When they called upon someone named Mr. Jordan Kurr I sat up attentively. The name was familiar.
> As the bailiff opened the door to the stand Jordan reached down, grabbed the guy&#39;s gun and shot him. Right after that some sort of pukey colored gas spilled from lightbulbs in the chandelier. People tried to escape but fell to the floor laughing. The judge even burst out laughing. I didn&#39;t. I looked around at all the idiots and felt disgusted. 
> The prisoner unlocked himself from the shackles and shot at the massive crest that hung on the wall behind the judge. It broke free of the wall and fell, crushed the laughing judge. 
> Jordan moved through the courthouse randomly shooting laughing people. I sat in my &#39;pew&#39; at the far end of the chamber. Jordan saw me and leapt from one pew to the next until he was standing on the one in front of me. HE seemed perplexed that I wasnt&#39; laughing, pointed the gun at me and order me to laugh. I told him to shove his gun up his ass and pull the trigger, that might make me crack a smile. 
> He laughed and I immediately recognised it, that creepy Joker laugh. He didn&#39;t look like the Joker but it was him and I suddenly became afraid.
> Before I knew it he picked me up by my shirt and said..."Lets turn that frown upside down, shall we?" and then turned me upside down and hung me, buy the waistband of my pants from a decorative wall sconce. I could do nothing but hang there. I demanded to be let down. Jordan told me he&#39;d release me if I laughed. I told him to kiss my ass. 
> ...



Hahaha. Funny dream. Jordan Kurr, eh?
Wasn&#39;t Jordan the kid in one of the Batman: TAS episodes that ran away with the Joker after the Joker crashed his birthday party to try to kill the kid&#39;s politician father?

I don&#39;t know whether or not his last name was Kurr, but...was it the same one?

----------


## Vex Kitten

The Joker dream was a mash of everything that had went through my mind that day. The Jordan in the dream was one I know irl who is going through court atm. I was at his bail hearing. Perhaps his name triggered the memory of that kid who ran away with the Joker? Not sure. But I felt really strange waking up, didn&#39;t know wether to be amused or disturbed by that dream.   ::lol::  




*Oct 19th*


*1- Living Zombies*

Me and another were chased by zombie like people. The person with me called them living zombies. I argued they can&#39;t be zombies... zombies have to be dead. As we&#39;re dodging and running from these things, this person and I continually argued about the title living zombie.
End up in a basement. I had two large knives and the guy with me was rigging up tnt to an old stove. He tied the wick around the coil of the electric stove and then turned it on to low. We then hacked and slashed our way out of the basement. The &#39;zombies&#39; fell apart easily too, it was like slicing through butter. 
Got out onto the front lawn, looked back at the house and noticed it was my grandmother&#39;s place. Didn&#39;t want to blow it up but we&#39;d managed to trap a good batch of the &#39;zombies&#39; inside. Moments later the thing exploded like a nuclear bomb. Mushroom cloud and all. Wiped out the &#39;zombies that were still milling about the area. 
The guy I was with felt we were safe. I felt the opposite. Had the feeling anyone could become a &#39;zombie&#39; at any moment so I hacked up the guy who&#39;d helped me escape. Ran through a crowd of gathered spectators slashing and stabbing as I went. People became afraid of me... and I suddenly realized I&#39;d become one of the &#39;zombies&#39;. Couldn&#39;t stop myself. Even though I knew I was the bad guy everyone else seemed monsterous and had to die before they killed me.



*<<<600th DREAM >>>*
*2- Sea People*

Walked a long narrow bridge that led out to a seascape. Below, on the beach hundreds, maybe thousands of specks of people were practicing some sort of martial art. Watched for a while until an asian girl tugged on my shirt. She and her brother pointed into the seaweed filled water to &#39;their shark&#39;. It sort of resembled a large lion fish rather than a shark. 
The ground rumbled. The &#39;shark&#39; slid down into the safety of seaweed. The kids ran. On the horizon up the beach huge forms moved toward us. As they closened I noticed they reminded me of trolls from LOTR. They tried battling the things but got crushed and trampled underfoot. They all retreated into the sea, leaving me alone on the bridge with monsters fast approaching.
The kids lead me away to a narrow crack in the side of a mountain. Followed them for some time but I lost them and ended up wandering around, hoping the &#39;trolls&#39; couldn&#39;t smash their way through the moutain.


*3- Train Trip w/Jeff*

On a luxurious train, across from me sat a guy who looked like my cousin Jeff. We were seriously discussing some dour subject when I noticed we were crossing into the States via the whirl pool bridge in Niagara Falls. Looked out the window and saw a beautiful misty night scene silhouetted against a deep blue sky. I remembered thinking I might eventually try paint the scene. 
Got across to the States and exited the train. Jeff seemed to disappear. I went to the bathroom and got the end stall. Some huge woman kicked the door in as I was about to sit down. She asked me where Jeff was. I told her I didn&#39;t know and didn&#39;t want to know. She seemed satisfied with that answer and left. I moved to close the door and it had become a thick white book that was too big to close properly. 



*4- Solar Eclipse Scope*

Was watching the sky for northern lights while someone told me about a huge telescope in the north that automatically tracks the suns progression through the sky. It monitors sun spots and solar flares and eclipses. I, being a semi astronomy nerd, wanted to visit the scope but I was told it&#39;s in a secret location and only a hand full of poeple know where it is. 



*5- Comp/Cooking/Cats*

Was chatting online with JF and JH. Realized I was supposed to get dinner started. Threw some quick mix concoction into the oven. There were severeal pieces of meat left in it, lord only knows for how long. I scooped them out and threw them out the back door. 
The house became my grandmother&#39;s. I tossed the meat to the cats, one looked like my old black and white cat Stimpy and one like my current black kitten Padre. They tried to eat but 3 other cats came along and swiped the food. A messy haired woman, cromagnon looking thing, shooed the cats away and stole the meat. She began gnawing and crunching on it. 
Back to my cooking, my bro and sis said they didn&#39;t like it. I tossed it out to the cats again. Watched Padre eating and muttered "Kitten." Remembered JF was left hanging. I ran back to the computer only to see that he was gone. JH was still there but I only chatted to him in the hopes JF might pop back online.
Went

----------


## BecomingCold216

Thanks for the reply.  :smiley: 

I&#39;m not sure what it represents, I just thought it was funny cause it&#39;s what most people think is the devel horns, when actually the thumbs bent in.   ::seeker::  

The Michael Scissorhands dream was pretty messed up, not traumatic though. haha. Hope it doesn&#39;t make it&#39;s way into yours... if you see it do a RC.  :smiley:

----------


## Vex Kitten

I don&#39;t want Micheal Jackson in my dreams at all... in any way, shape or form. He is one of the few people who really creeps me out. He always did, even before any facelifts or the accusations made against  him. If he show&#39;s up in my dreams Im sending him back to yours... BC...  ::wink::  


*Oct 20th*


*1- Locked Out*

Got home only to find out I was locked out of my house. Tried all the windows. All were secure. Laid on the picnic table in my backyard and wondered how i was going to get in.
My brother appeared out of nowhere and started ripping boards off the fence along side my property. I yelled at him to stop but he kept on. I just up and left. Sick of it all. Walked north.




*2- Hospital Evacuation*

A guy was laying in a hospital bed. He looked horridly uncomfortable, an iv hooked into him, some odd thing atop his head, monitoring his brainwaves or something. I knew him in dream but can&#39;t remember who he was now. 
The hospital was evauated suddenly. The guy got up from his bed, stark naked.  He ripped the IV out and ran through the halls without a stitch on. He got outside, hopped on a bike and rode off. 



*3- Neighborhood*

May be a continuation of locked out. Walked through a new neighborhood inspecting the houses. I like them but didn&#39;t like the trees that grew in the area. They were berry tress, Mullberry I think they&#39;re called. Birds, blue jays and gold finches hopped through the trees eating the berries. 
Reason I didnt like the trees is I felt they were poisonous somehow. But as I watched the birds eating the berries I understood they couldn&#39;t be poison fruit. 
Still had the lingering feeling the fruit and trees were poisonous, were slowly killing the area. I couldn&#39;t live there. Left for someplace else. 



*4- Chatting*

Recall chatting to someone online, and though I don&#39;t know exactly what it was or who I was chatting to, I&#39;m left feeling it was a sexual sort of thing. Wish I could remember.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Oct 21st*   


*1- Sermon/Lacrosse Balls*

In church, sitting in midst of the congregation, listened to a boring sermon. At the end of it instead of collection plates huge boxes were brought around and tipped over. Different colors of lacrosse balls poured onto us all. We all began whipping them at each other, everyone else threw them at anyone. I took my time, aimed and made sure I hit people smack dab in the face. Fun times.



*2- Mutilating Chopin*

Played a baby grand piano up on a stage, played Chopin perfectly. Suddenly, all the inspiration, talent, engergy, whatever, seemed to drain from me. My fingers refused to cooperate and my playing turned into nothing more than the racket a 2 year old might bang out on the keys. 
Felt my face burn with shame and humiliation. But a few seconds later I could play effortlessly again. Every few seconds I&#39;d lose my talent and then get it back again. I couldn&#39;t figure out what was happening. At one  point I couldn&#39;t even read the music anymore, had to think back to grade school when I learned about half, whole, quarter notes etc. Could barely decipher the music.
Despite the fact I repeatedly lost and then regained my &#39;soul&#39;, I struggled to finish the piece of music. I would finish it no matter what, even if I had to peck it out using two fingers.


*
3- Snow Fort*

Found a huge pile of snow. Started digging the center out to make a snow fort. Had what looked like a tiny toy hatchet or axe, a cross between the two? It was an odd looking thing. Anyway got it done and noticed there were little spy windows all around it. Also noticed a thin sheet of ice sort of hanging from the cieling. Didn&#39;t like it and tapped at it with my hatchet hoping to chip it away. All of a sudden knew it was going to collapse the entire thing. Jumped to one of the windows and barely wriggled out before the fort caved in. Went looking for another pile of snow but none were good enough. Remember thinking it was a good thing it broke cuz my siblings would probably find and ruin it anyway. (the bastards)


*4- Mobster Guys Again*

Was at the head of a pack of old time looking mobster guys. We chased a pair of people up apartment building stairs. I&#39;d shot the one guy in the calf and the other was piggy backing him up the stairs. Heard the wounded tell the other to leave him and save himself. As I came to the next landing the woudned guy was cowering in the corner. I took a second, turned and blasted his face off then continued my chase. 
Dream changed to me being one of the prey. Got to the top level of the building and into a bedroom. Got the feeling I&#39;d been there before, knew there was a secret room just past the bedroom in which I could hide. Pressed on a closet wall and it slid open like a patio sliding door. A pristine secret room was there just as I knew it would be... just as it always was. 
I didn&#39;t want to rist the mob guys finding the secret room so closed it up. They found me and had a group of us ripping the room apart looking for something important. Cant&#39; remember what. As a way to inspire us to look harder, the guys dragged two scrawny looking kids into the room and told us they would beat the fuck out of the kid until we found &#39;it&#39;. And they all proceded to pistol whip and stomp the kid. I hoped for some kind of distraction so I could save the kid and take him away to the safety of the secret room. But I realized that would also put the room in jepardy. I looked harder for &#39;it&#39; in the hopes of bringing the savage beating to an end, then realized that even if I did find &#39;it&#39;, they would keep beating and kill the kid anyway. 



*5- The Get Away*

A slick guy who resembled Johnny Dep was walked behind two beautiful women. I think I worked for one or the other, the ladies used to be enemies but had apparently allied to nab Johnny. The slutted their way into the bedroom, I guess expecting some sort of threesome, but Johnny slammed the doors and locked them. He left, asked if I was coming. I wanted to but only had one sneaker. He found a boot with a stilleto-ish heel on it for me to wear. I put it on and ran after him through the snow. 
I fell far behind, hobbling with my odd footwear. Johnny hopped into a big ass Escalade and waved for me to hurry. I couldn&#39;t, so he effed off without me. I kept running. Knew I couldn&#39;t go back to where I had been, concidered running bare foot but decided I didn&#39;t want frost bite. 
Got to a huge parking lot and the Escalade was there. Got in and it was packed full of people. Behind me a set of twins sat. They had shaggy Beatles-esque hair. The one introduced himself as Mikey or Micky 2. Can&#39;t remember the other guys name. Just remember Mikey because of his odd name.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Oct 22*

*
1- Dark Comedy Club*

Stood in the back of a massive comedy club listening to some guy tell sick jokes about mutilating and disfigureing people and animals. It was funny but not enough to make me want to enter the room. Another guy got on stage and sang a stupid blues song. It was funny yet sad a tthe same time. All I recall.



*2- Waiting for the Sun*

In a massive field waiting for the sun to set to a certain level so that the light would be good for taking photos. Can&#39;t remember what i&#39;d originally intended to photograph but as I turned around the orange tint from the setting sun made the small numerous piles of hay in a field glow almost golden. They were also shimmering as if covered in dew. Also they were evenly spaced apart and in curvy rows that lead off to a distant misted forest of autumn trees. Would have made an gorgeous photo.
I ran out and positioned myself, knelt down and brought the scene into focus. Just as I was about to press the shutter a little kid on a small but long bike rode into the scene, followed by more. I stood up and yelled at them to get the hell out of my way. They eventually did but by the time I was ready to take the pic that perfectly slanting sunlight had gone. The sun slid below the horizon. Pissed off more than I&#39;d ever been regarding picture taking, I got D to drive me away from there before I decided to run down all those damned brats that ruined my shot.



*3- Kids stuck @ Party*

Massive party, booze, drugs, drunken asses everywhere. In the midst of it all was a girl and a boy. Felt bad for them, I was in their shoes often when I was a kid too. I asked why they were there. They didn&#39;t know why. I got their phone number and called their home. The phone was odd, like a display model cell phone that&#39;s hooked to the counter by a metal wire. Except this wire wasn&#39;t very long and I had to bend over to speak into the damned thing. 
There was no answer at the kid&#39;s parents so I called them a cab to take them somewhere else. I turened to tell them this but they had gone. Looked out a window and saw them playing in the street in the dark. I tried to get out to them but people kept stopping me or getting in my way. Part of me wondered why I gave a damn anyway, they weren&#39;t my kids. 



*4- Flooded Living Room/Calico Kitten*

IN a house that resembled my grandmothers slightly. Was in the kitchen, moved to ward the living room to see that it had sunken in and was flooded with black water. Wondered when that had happened. A calico kitten came paddling across the water and tried to crawl up into the kitchen but it was too small. I reached down and scooped it out of the water. It shook off like a dog and then went to eat. 
Wondered where the other kittens were. Knew there had been 5. A white, grey, orange tabby and another. Suddenly wondered if they had drowned. Wondered if they were lying dead and bloated at the bottom of the living room&#39;s sludgey water. Started calling and searching for them. Not really because I cared all the much but because I didn&#39;t want to have to clean up their water logged carcasses later.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Oct 23rd*

***Know I had a full night&#39;s worth of dreams but only remember flashes of a few of them.


*1- Holey Face*

Recall looking in a mirror at my complexion. My pores were huge and odd looking. Though I was shocked to see my face massively pitted like this, I was more concerned about what had caused it and was obsessed with finding out what had happened.



*2- Jumping Kittens*

Was outside playing with numerous kittens. Think I was trying to train them. Had them running and leaping and tumbling on command. Fun.



*3- Duo*

A cartoon char dream. Remember admiring this char&#39;s hair, a long braid that extended down past his butt. I kept playing with it, brought the tip of it around to the front of him and used the end to tickle under the guy&#39;s chin. He told me to stop unless I was ready to deal with the wrath of God. He smiled the cutest little grin and I took that moment to loop his hair around his neck, nooselike, and yank him to his knees. I told him, "Bring it... God&#39;. He got the wickedest look in his eyes just before I tugged him closer. 



*4- Hand Finding* HIT Lucid

Went back to bed about 9:30 with the intention of LD-ing, finding my hands in dream and solidifying the dream. Took about half a hour. Inbetween breaths I thought, &#39;I&#39;m going to LD&#39; or &#39;find my hands&#39;. I drifted to sleep several times but a few seconds into each dream genisis, I&#39;d realize the scene was not lucid nor was it what I&#39;d intended. Dont know how many times my mind veered off onto other subjects only to have me realize I was going down the wrong path. Upon this realization I wouldn&#39;t wake completely up. The dream would melt away and become HI again. The radio was playing, I remember hearing the DJ running through the 10 oclock news so it took me about half an hour of hitting and missing before I finally got what I was waiting for, that pre LD body numb and super HI. Felt that odd little mind shift and knew I was about to enter a dream.

&#39;Awakened&#39; in bed, lying flat on my back in the darkened bedroom. I wanted to stand up and was instantly in a standing position on the bed. Immedieatly remembered I had to find my hands, so brought them up before me and looked at them. They were mine but something was different about them.
I looked about the room to clarify the scene. As I looked from my hands the room darkened a shade and I felt as if I were going to loose lucidity. Focussed on my hands again, kept them up and within my periferal vision next time as I looked around the room.
In the right corner of the room, hanging on the wall was a silhouette of what looked like an antlered deer head. Knew that it wasn&#39;t supposed to be there and as I stared at it the room got darker. Looked to my hands to refocus but to my surprise they were gone. They were still there, I could feel them, just couldn&#39;t see them. I sort of laughed. "Going to be a bitch again, are ya?" I asked my mind out loud. "I&#39;m game. Bring it on." 
I saw flickering ghost images of my hands as I tried to bring them back into my spectrum of vision. I strived so hard that the dream around me began flickering black and white, rapidly. I paniced at first then growled angrily and punctuated that with... NO&#33; THIS IS MY DREAM&#33;
The blinking stopped and I focussed on my hands again. Still couldn&#39;t see them. Decided to focus on something else. THe room had solidified quite a bit but still didn&#39;t feel super saturated like in one of my recent LDs. Suddenly realized my hands had come back and looked at them, wiggled my fingers happily. Felt exhilerated, as if I&#39;d won a battle.
The exhileration was replaced by a drowsey feeling. Felt myself sink to the bed and lay down. I closed my eyes and slipped to sleep. Moments later got an odd almost orgasmic-ish feeling in my left temple. A moment later I rose from the bed and floated idly around the room in that lying position. Lazily wondered if I was having an OBE. 
Immediately brought my hands up before my face again and smiled to see them. My thoughts were crisp and clear but I couldn&#39;t seem to control my floating drift around the room. I tried to right myself but then plunged suddenly, rapidly, down through my bed and floor. Watched my room dissappear high above me as I fell into pitch black. I laughed. Last time this happened Id been afraid. This time I feared nothing and only laughed. Swung around so I was diving head first into the bottomless blackness. I put my hands out in front of me as if I actually were diving. I watched my hands and said..."They&#39;re still here..." and laughed again, this odd lunatic laugh.
After an eternity of falling I swung my feet down just in time to land elegantly on a small island in the blackness. It was a super green patch of grass. I came to the conclusion i&#39;d done what I&#39;d intended to do and then just... woke up.

Laid in bed a while enjoying this odd little trip and the lingering feelings of exhileration and completion.

----------


## Man of Shred

::bigteeth::   *Applauds* This is why i tell people to find thier hands&#33; next try maintaining the view of some items to keep the dream from changing so rapidly if you can&#39;t see anything use other body parts if you have to.

----------


## Vex Kitten

> *Applauds* This is why i tell people to find thier hands&#33; next try maintaining the view of some items to keep the dream from changing so rapidly if you can&#39;t see anything use other body parts if you have to.
> [/b]



Will do.



*Oct 24th*


*1- Body under Ice*

Played on a lake or huge pond that was frozen. The ice was clear and could see clean through it. Sliding around I slipped and fell. As I got up I looked down through the ice. Saw a decapitateed body lying on it&#39;s side on the lake floor. It&#39;s head was lying a few feet away. Female I think. Despite the slight creepiness of knowing there was a dead body we  all still played in the ice.



*2- Snow Wolves*

*may be cont. of above
Walked through a pine forest. The trees were heavy with snow. So heavy that only the occasional blob of evergreen peeked out from under the white. Drifts were high. My feet were freezing. And though I was cold couldn&#39;t help but admire the landscape. 
Rounded a tree to see a pack of grey wolves frolicking in the snow, maybe 4 or 5? When they finally saw me they moved for me. Was afraid but so cold I did&#39;t really care if they tore me to shreds. Instaed of doing that they huddled around me and warmed me up. Stayed like that, revelling in the warmth of the beasts.



*3- Bush Party*

At a massive party in the middle of a thick patch of bush. When wind blew sand grains would whip up and grind into our faces. To the rear of the party there was a massive wall of sand, probably5 or more stories high. This disturbed me, knew it could tip onto us at any time.
I left at dark. As I walked alone down the path fingers of lighting constantly stretched across the sky. Feared I&#39;d be struck by lightning so I hurried and for whatever reason held a wooden box over my head as I did. No idea where it came from or why I was doing it.
Made it to the end of the lane. A log house that had been there was burned to a blackened skeleton of it&#39;s former self. Lightning and savage wind hinted to tornado. I hid in a ?culvert? with two red balloons I don&#39;t remember carrying with me. 
The winds passed. Peeked my head out and looked at the sky. It was still patchy with clouds but i could see stars sparking brilliantly in clear spots. 
Crawled out and continued on, still carrying the balloons. The road was second line. Made for my grandmother&#39;s house. Had the feeling I was safe from it all.


*
4- Annoying Cheerleaders*

Walked through unfamiliar school hallway. Came to two sets of cheerleaders. They were doing a loud obnoxious high pitched cheer for something stupid. It occured to me that they were sort of being like minstrels, except for singing about the days events they cheered and danced them out.
Got to class and four of the cheerleaders hopped up on the front row of desks. They turned their backs to the chalkboard, bent over and lifted their skirts and mooned a number... looked like a phone number... on teh chalk board. The other ditzes clapped and jumped around as if they&#39;d just witnessed the greatest thing ever. 
Picked up my pencil to doodle, hoping the surrounding ditziness wasn&#39;t contageous, and noticed my hand wasn&#39;t mine. This facinated me and I wondered exactly who&#39;s hand I was &#39;wearing&#39;. Looked guyish. The teacher came in and attempted to round up the cheerleaders. I could care less. I was facinated by my odd hand. (Guess the ditziness was contageous)



*5- Mir&#39;s Fashion Show*

My youngest sister held a fashion show to which no one showed up. She was heartbroken as she folded and packed away all her creations. I tried to console her, though tried to stay out of hugging distance. She&#39;s a hugger and kisser and I hate having either done to me.
Her grandfather was there yapping constantly. No one listened to him, as was the case when he was alive. 



*<<< 625th DREAM >>>*
*6- Attacking the Chair*

Walked into small bedroom and tried to rest. Couldn&#39;t. I was too edgy. GOt up and went into the living room. There I spotted a recliner and I became filled with rage. Dont know why. I went to the kitchen, rummaged around for a knife, came back to the chair and started stabbing it and pulling the upholstery away. I think I was trying to murder it? lol Hacked it up and ripped it apart in a near rabid fit of hatered.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Oct 26th*   

*Old Maze School*   

Got to my class early was the only one there. Waited, waited. No one came. Left for bathroom and brushed my hair. It was really long and kept spilling into my face. Tied it back and went back to class. On the board was a message saying the class had moved to another room but someone had swiped their  hand through the room number and smeared it. Couldn&#39;t figure it out.

Left to look for class, ran into a black couple that were making out. They were familiar and we spoke as if we were old friends. The guy constantly teased me about my chronic lateness and how I was forever wandering the halls. I explained that I&#39;d been on time this time but the class abandoned me. He didn&#39;t believe me. I punched him playfully in the arm and told him to shut up and get back to sucking face. He gladly complied and started making out with his girlfriend again. Felt a fierce stab of jealousy for a second before I left.

Wandered more, the school was like a giant maze. Eventually spotted my sister, brother and their friends. Made my way to them but by the time I got through the area they were gone. Headed back to my original classroom. In the hall I passed a rail thin girl dressed in bondage type clothes, leather with latches and hooks, skin tight. She had a really long neck and wrapped around it was a thick collar with a metal loop hanging in the front. Her hair was long, airy and shimmered like silver. She also had the most stunning eyes I&#39;d ever seen but I can&#39;t even remember what color they were now. 

Got into my class and a frumpy gal was there. She told my my class was at SQ26 or SQ28. They were waiting for me. I asked about the bondage chick in the hallway. The frumpy girl gave me the bondage girl&#39;s name and I went out to ask bondage gal if I could do a photo shoot with her but she was gone. Left to find her and forgot about class.

Came to a caf. A guy was standing with a load of water waiting to deliver it. The guy looked familiar and so I chatted with him while he waited. My cousins came along and started talking to him too so I just left, pissed off that the stupid bitches always ended up stealing and effing my guy friends. 

Wandered down a long lonely stretch of hallway, finally remembered I was supposed to find SQ26 or 28. Didn&#39;t know where the hell that was and in my frustration I muttered, "what the fuck am I wandering around for?" I angrily &#39;wished&#39; to be in my classroom and for a split second the scene spun around me as if everything had been caught up in a tornado. When it settled I simply walked toward the door that had a huge silver SQ 26 on it. But before I made it to the door I suddenly remembered that John H&#39;s dorm was just across the way. Got a sudden urge to kick his ass for some of the stuff he&#39;s said to me. Got halfway there and became torn between kicking ass and going to class.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Oct 27th*

*1- Stranger&#39;s Bed*

Only recall being in some guy&#39;s room. Had him doing assorted sexual stuff to me. Don&#39;t remember what the guy&#39;s face looked because I never really bothered to look at it as it was being put to constant use.   :Hi baby:  


*2- Stalked*

Was on my way to a job interview, noticed my shirt had a rip in the shoulder. Turned down an alley to take a short cut to a store to buy a new one. Part way down I knew I was being followed. Turned and a guy with a huge knife grabbed me by my hair and forced me to my knees and demanded I service him. I did as commanded, did it as enthusiastically as I could.
When the guy let his guard down I ripped the knife from his hand, pulled away and punched him in the nads. He fell to the ground and I proceeded to get my revenge in a way that was excruciatingly slow and painful for the stupid bastard.

----------


## Daeva

::shock::  


Those last two dreams are certainly interesting. I&#39;d love to have either dream  :tongue2:

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Oct 28th*   

*1- River Whales and Dolphins*

Drove over the bridge across the river on Chiefswood Road. Glanced over and saw whale tales spashing around in the river. I thought... NO WAY... there&#39;s no way in hell Whales could get up the river. As we sped over bridge and down the road I yelled for D to stop. I needed a pic of the whales. He shook his head and kept driving. I ended up jumping out and running back. 
Got there and others had gathered. The river had turned into a shallow grassy ditch and the whales had turned into small grey dolphins. 
Sat my cam bag down to take pix. When I was done I picked up the wrong bag. Opened it and saw it was stuffed full of diapers. Noticed a guy with a buggy walking away with my camera bag. Chased him down and demanded my bag back. He wouldn&#39;t hand it over and we argued, his friends surrounded me and started yelling at me too. I simply yelled back and whipped his diaper bag at him. After seeing that I wasn&#39;t going to leave he surrendered my camera bag back to me and left.
Tried to follow the Dolphins up river but they were too fast. Turned back and started the long walk home.



*2- E. Pauline Johnson&#39;s House/NO SINK&#33;&#33;&#33;*

Was on a tour through the poetess EP Johnson&#39;s house.  Enjoyed it but had the urge to use the bathroom. Found it, closed and locked the door. Though the door was locked it was still half open somehow and tourists could see in. I didn&#39;t care. Took care of business and then went to wash my hands. To my horror... there was no sink. I damned near paniced. Felt my germ-o-phobe ways creep back into me. Looked for anything i could clean my hands on. There was nothing. The closest thing to a sink was the toilet and there was no way I was washing my hands in a toilet. The though sickened me so much I felt weak in the knees and lightheaded. Just stood in the corner holding my hands out in front of me. Stared at them with disgust.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Oct 29th*

*1- IM w/ R*

Simply chatted off and on with R while I was trying to finish off something I was writing. Can&#39;t remember our convo.



*2- Will Smith Dancing*

Will Smith, looking as he did from The Fresh Prince of Bell Air. He was dancing all around the house. I remember yelling for him to do the Carlton and he did. 



*3- Gym Class/Hockey*

Was in gym waiting for all the students to come out of the dressing room. Was looking forward to playing basketball but we all were made to line up along the walls and face each other. 
The dream switched to a hockey arena. I was on ice, the only female, oh joy&#33; I got my ass knocked around, cross checked, body checked, hooked, slashed, bulldozed. Every damned painful thing that could happen in a hockey game happened to me. 
Got crosschecked from behind and slid across the ice. Finally snapped, got up and started whuppin some hockey player ass. Didn&#39;t even play the game, just went around hurting anyone that was in my path. They finally started letting me be and I finally started scoring goals.
Don&#39;t know when or how but I was suddenly goalie. Some guy slid into me, knockedm me and the net back into the boards. I got up and started stomping on him with my skates and beating him with my goalie stick. Got dragged off the ice and &#39;grounded&#39; to the locker room.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Oct 29th cont.*

*School to Lucid Dream*

Walked through HSS, my first highshool. Wasn&#39;t happy with the changes made. Looked like a jail more than a school. Went to the library and saw that there was now a big ugly staircase in the middle of it that lead to the second floor. Looked over to the left corner to see that the elegant spiral iron staircase that I had always liked, was gone. The library now looked very angular and disjointed in a way that defies description.

Left the library, the class bell rang. Made my way to the second floor. There saw a greenish blue door that shouldn&#39;t be there. Curiousity got the better of me and I peeked into it. Stairs, that were nothing more than huge stacked blue tinted crates, lead down to another door. I decended. About half way down I realized I was dreaming.

Got to the bottom, opened the door and stepped out into a completely alien looking industrial type area. The landscape was hilly and massive beige and brown squat factories lined both sides of the street. The sky was a pristine and brilliant blue, there were no clouds. The sun was blindingly bright and seemed closer to earth than it was supposed to be.

The area was empty. Completely clean and new looking. Untouched. I wandered through staring at various things, windows, doornobs, bricks, trees, parked silent vehicles, all in an attempt to totally solidify my lucidity. Walked up the middle of a steep street. Saw an old gnarly looking tree. Went over to it and placed my hand on the trunk and simply felt the roughness of it&#39;s bark. 

I was high up on the hill and could see over the factorioes. Off in the distance was an endless expanse of shimmering water and a narrow stretch of white sandy beach. In the middle of the beach was a massive blackened and dead looking tree. barely had any branches on it. The sight of it sadened me. I felt drawn to it but as I stared at it the tree wavered in and out of my vision like a mirage. It disappeared. As it did I felt my lucidity waver as well.

Instantly looked to my hands and focussed on them. Felt &#39;reality&#39; intensify again. Jogged down the hill and through a pile of brown and orange leaves. The crunch and rustle of them was an amazing sound and I kicked through them as I ran. Came to a solid wall that was about 3 stories high. I simply ran faster and leapt up onto it. 

More buildings greeted me, these were skyscraperish. The sun kept annoying my eyes and I had to constantly use a hand to shield my eyes. I decended down into the city which also looked pristine and empty. The quiet and the newness of the place left me feeling nearly intoxicated with excitement. I knew I&#39;d be the first to explore this place.

Got down into the city streets and strolled about. Made dream characters appear just for the hell of it. They were all perfect except they had no faces. I strolled through them as they went about their business. Got the urge to attack one and did. Grabbed a female by the hair and dragged her to the corner of a building. Smashed her face repeatedly off the corner until she dropped. Glanced around. No one seemed to care. I helped the female to her feet and she simply walked away. 

Moved further into the city. Glanced around at everything and had a growing feeling of godliness. The thought of lucid tasks flitted across my mind for a moment but then remembered one I&#39;d wanted to try on my own.  With barely a thought, three more of me materialise behind me. Together the four of us walked to the center of the city. I thought of J and couldn&#39;t stop grinning. I knew he&#39;d be waiting for me at the end of the walkway... waiting for US, all four of US. 

The sound of a distant phone ringing caused me to stop. I realized the phone in my livning room was ringing. Felt my dream slipping away. I tried like crazy to hold onto it... it would darken and come back, darken and come back but in the end the annoying sound of the ringing telephone totally woke me.

I&#39;ve said it before and I&#39;ll say it again...I HATE TELEPHONES&#33;   :Pissed:

----------


## Daeva

Oh my god you almost did it...Stupid phones&#33;&#33;  :Mad:

----------


## Vex Kitten

I know. That damned close and that stupid telephone starts ringing. I think someone turned it up that loud just to annoy me. Usually can&#39;t hear it way back in the bedroom. Next time J&#39;s ass is mine&#33;&#33;&#33;   ::D:  


*Oct 30th*

*1- Gray*

In a classroom at a desk that was not mine. It was very messy inside and of all odd things to be crammed inside it.. there was a white bowl filled with chicken noodle soup. Had to be careful I didn&#39;t spill it.
The teacher scribbled our English homework pages on the board. Carefully rummaged through the desk for  a nub of a pencil, sharpened it and by the time I was ready to jot down the page numbers someone had erased them. Could still see fain traces of numbers but couldn&#39;t quite make them out.
Was going to ask the guy next to me for the pages but to my surprise antoher guy was sitting in a chair inbetween me and my neighbor. He leaned on me. I leaned back to push him off. We kept doing this as a black and white movie was projected onto the blackboard. 
I finally turned to look at the guy, he turned to face me at that exact same moment, leaned in and kissed me. Felt like a mild jolt of electricity shot through my body. Then noticed he had grey eyes. Just as I realized this I started waking up. Tried to hang onto the dream, tried to reach out and hold onto Gray but he faded. 
When I opened my eyes there was a fleeting shadow of him faded and my arm was reaching out across the bed as if trying to grab onto someone that wasn&#39;t there. Very odd and slightly disturbing.

***been a long time since I dreamed of a person with grey eyes. Don&#39;t know what this person represents exactly. It shows up in different forms in my dreams and I recognise it either by its voice or it&#39;s eyes.



*2- God? Gawd&#33; Micheal*

Was chatting to someone online about the existance of God. I tried to convince this other person that God didn&#39;t exist. He or she, can&#39;t remember who it was, was dead certain God existed. By the end of it I was furious and ended my part of the argument by stating... "THERE IS NO GOD&#33; As such, i refuse to even write the word God anymore. It&#39;s Gawd from now on when I refer to your imaginary omnipotent friend."
I closed that window and up popped another. The person referred to me as a goddess and this made me laugh after all the annoyance I&#39;d just went through arguing against such beings. 



*3- Lucid Bev&#39;s* HIT

I was sitting on the living room floor in my Aunt&#39;s old house. It was very dark, waited for my eyes to adjust. Remembered I was dreaming and sought out my hands to focus. They were My hands this time. Looked down at my feet, they were bare. Focused on my hands the room brightened a little. Looked like it was lit by a coal oil lamp.

Once the scene had intensified I got up and glanced around the room. Looked over every nic nak on the wooden shelf that separated the dining and living room. Moved through the room, saw the silhouette of a pile of jumbled bicycles that blocked entrance to the kitchen. Thought nothing of it and moved on. Tried to fully take in the scene, felt the shaggy red carpet soft under my feet. Could smell the faintest hint of pizza or chickenwings, maybe both? Don&#39;t recall hearing anything. 

Wanted to get outside and instantly was on the front lawn. It was dark outside as well. Not night time dark, but an odd dark that I can&#39;t describe.

 Made my way to where the big maple tree should be. Instead of the maple there was a cluster of weeping willow-ish type trees. They weren&#39;t willows, I inspected them for a while trying to determine exactly what kind of trees they were. Ran my fingers over the long narrow leaves and was shocked to feel warmth in them, it was almost like touching someone&#39;s skin.

Eventually felt &#39;invited&#39; to step under the tree&#39;s drooping branches. It was really dark in there, nearly pitch black. Tried to lighten the scene but couldn&#39;t hold a steady illumination. It&#39;d waver of blink out suddenly before lighting again. Was annoying and a bit maddening.

Without any prior thought I demanded, "where are you. I want to see you." The light flickered and then died again. I stood in dark and suddenly was aware someone was behind me. I froze and clenched my fists so hard I could feel my nails digging into my palms. The pain made me feel stronger, made me feel more in control. 

Turned to confront whoever but &#39;it&#39; grabbed me and held me from behind. Tried to regain control but before I actually could &#39;it&#39;s left hand snaked around to the front of my body and it&#39;s finger traced all over me. Left an electric sort of tingle where ever it&#39;s finger touched me.  

Woke up suddenly, tense and wondering WTF?

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Oct 31st*


*1- Chased.*

Pursued by odd zombie-ish people again. Me and three others managed to find safety in the basement of an old house. Stayed there till we were discovered. 
Found a secret door that lead into sewers. We ran aimlessly through and until this huge guy like Jason Vorhees sprang out of nowhere. He had a huge gun. One of the people with me managed to make it through the rain of bullets to kick or hit Jason. The gun flew through the air. I caught it and shot Jason though i could barely lift the weapon. Every time I fired it I would stagger backward, it seemed more like a bazooka than a gun. We stayed hidden and safe in the sewers.



*2- Missed Bus/UFO&#39;s*

My sis and I were waiting for a city bus. She asked why I wasn&#39;t riding with D. I told her that he didn&#39;t know where I was anymore. We waited forever, just chatting. 
Behind us there was this odd humming sound. The air seemed to vibrate. Turned to see about a dozen or so small handsized UFO&#39;s. They were saucer shaped with small clear domes on top. Looked more like toys than real ships. 
People ran, screaming. Me and my sister just watched these ship zip around. They seemed more comical than frightening and my sis and I tried to catch one. 



*3- Too Much TV...*

Was in Al Bundy&#39;s backyard warming up around a fire since they didn&#39;t have heat in the house. Al threw a comforter overtop of the fire and he and three others laid on it. I thought that they were going to catch on fire but they didn&#39;t. I climbed up onto a table and laid with two other people. Covered up and kept watching the ones sleeping on the fire, waiting for them to burst into flames. 



*4- Ferry & Ice*

On a ferry with my youngest sister. We hit a patch of water that was full of huge chunks of ice. Waves slowly became bigger and my sister ran to the ferry rail to watch. I was about to run after her and pull her back inside but a monster wave full of ice shards rose up and swept over that part of the boat. It took my sister with it. 
Spent the rest of the dream searching the water for any sign of her.



*5- Stalked at School*

Library was full at school so I sat in the hallway to read. Had a huge binder sized book with a black and cover upon which was printed in gold letters, HOLY BIBLE. 
In dream I didn&#39;t think anything of it and read away. A woman eventually stood before me, called me Micheal. She told me I couldn&#39;t read that book in the hall way. 
I protested but then gave up. Lugged the huge book through the halls. I rounded a corner A guy caught my attention. He had shaggy short black hair and was dressed all in black. I think he was even wearing eyeliner? His eyes seemed really dark. Remembered his name was Lucifer. 
Made it half way down the hall and remembered I was supposed to be headed in the other direction. Turned and went back around the corner. Lucifer was gone and I felt a bit disappointed by this. 
Walked for a while and realized I was being followed. Turned, saw Lucifer following me. He was dressed in black still but his hair was black with red streaks and his face had changed. His eyes seemed to be made of ice or crystal? Can&#39;t describe it. I kept walking and he kept following. I slowed so that he could catch up to me. Don&#39;t know if he ever did.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Nov 1st*


*1- Sis&#39;s New Place*

Finally found my sis&#39;s new house. It was out in the middle of a well kempt nowhere. Her house, white with baby blue trim,  sat on a huge expanse of impossibly green lawn. Around it was nestled pretty little flowering shrubs. It all looked phoney, plastic.
Inside, she and her baby were playing. She showed me around the house. It was beatiful but very empty looking. Though the rooms were cozy they felt cavernous. 
Had the feeling she wasn&#39;t as happy as she let on. Tried to convince her to come back with me. We argued about it. She kicked me out.
Outside we continued to argue, ended up high atop a piece of farm equipment, sort of looked like a massive conveyor belt. I looked off to the horizon and watched the sun set as she continually pointed out how perfect every thing was. Ended up sliding down the conveyor belt and walking down the paved road. I didn&#39;t look back. Just wanted to get home before it got dark.



*2- Love Shop*

Went into an adult store called Love Shop. I roamed around looking at all the toys, grabbed a few and tossed them into my basket. Wandered through and noticed that most of the &#39;good stuff&#39; was gone. Very disappointing. 
Noticed a new door. Went through and ended up in a furniture store. Went and sat on a huge U shaped black velvety couch that surrounded an elegant glass topped table. The sales man was trying to sell it to a family. When it became apparent they couldn&#39;t afford it the salesman simply turned and left them standing there. For a reason, unbeknownst to me now, I found that incredibly funny.
Checked out the entire store, all it&#39;s furniture and then went back through to the Love Shop. Most of the merchandise was now gone. Only a few shelves of toys were left. Looked in my basket and my toys were also gone. I scrambled around the place looking for stuff to replace them but couldn&#39;t find what I&#39;d needed. Noticed the snobby sales man from the furniture store was following me, as if I were going to steal something.



*3- Penthouse & My Pet*

Was in a luxurious penthouse apartment. I stood and looked out the massive wall of windows at the clouds. We were so high up that the clouds where even with the apartment. A blanket of sparce, bright pink clouds drifted by, changing shapes. I watched this for a while. Recall feeling really happy to be where I was.
Someone scooped me up from behind and carried me into the living room. We laid on the floor together in the plush carpet and began fooling around. I kept calling him pet and kitten as we played. He was very ticklish, which was really cute. 




*4- 3 Bridges*

On a four wheeler with my cousin S and one of his friends. We got stuck out in a field and had to walk back to the road. Got there and realized we didn&#39;t know where we were. I remembered that the sun would set behind his house so told him we&#39;d head toward the sunset.
We all walked down a gravelly road, taking about nothing in particular, sort of &#39;tand By Me&#39;-ish. Eventually we came to where the road split into three. There was a bridge partway down all three roads. S&#39;s friend said we had to take the first road. We went but realized that we were headed away from the sunset. S said we should take the middle road. Got to the bridge and it was too narrow for us to cross. We then backtracked and then took the 3rd road, and the bridge was odd in that parts of it weren&#39;t there. It seemed disjointed sort of like that picture that has stairs leading up, down, sidways, under, over, can&#39;t remember the name of that pic now. but the bridge was the same to a lesser degree. 
Frustrated, I leapt from the bridge into the shallow stream beneath and started walking up it. The others followed. Somehow I knew that we were finally headed in the right direction.

----------


## Placebo

I just can&#39;t resist... What &#39;good stuff&#39; did you want from the shop?  ::D:

----------


## Vex Kitten

Only those who step into my dungeon will know for sure.   ::wink::  





 ::evil::

----------


## The Blue Meanie

> Went into an adult store called Love Shop. I roamed around looking at all the toys, grabbed a few and tossed them into my basket. Wandered through and noticed that most of the &#39;good stuff&#39; was gone. Very disappointing.[/b]



Oh, come on.  You REALLY have to explain this a little more.  Please?







> Only those who step into my dungeon will know for sure.   [/b]



So... errrr... exactly how does one secure an invite to this mysterious establishment?    :Oops:  

Oh, come on, I REALLY need to know what the "good stuff" is...

----------


## Placebo

You might not want to be so eager to enter that dungeon&#33;  ::D: 
You don&#39;t know what&#39;s waiting for you&#33; Take some aspirin with

----------


## The Blue Meanie

I have a high pain tolerance&#33;   ::bigteeth::

----------


## Vex Kitten

::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::  

When the cat&#39;s away....

Sorry guys, you&#39;re asking for classified information.   ::-P:  



*Nov 2nd*   

*** didn&#39;t get to be until late. Only recall dream fragments ***


*1- Ice Skateboarders*

Just recall a few skateboarders, whereever they rode trails of ice would form under their boards.



*2- Pyrogal*

Remember wanting to set fire to this huge mansion-ish house. Can&#39;t remember who lived there but totally despised whoever it was.



*3- B&E Me*

Tried to find a quiet way into a strange house. Remember abduction was on my mind but don&#39;t know who I was going to kidnap. The windows were long and narrow and didn&#39;t seem to be able to open.

----------


## NeAvO

> Sorry guys, you&#39;re asking for classified information.   
> [/b]



Just use your imagination  :tongue2:

----------


## Vex Kitten

Yeah, I&#39;m sure you guys&#39; imaginations would out do mine anyday.   ::wink::  



*Nov 3rd*

*<<< 650th DREAM >>>*
*1- Vampire School*

Walked around a school under construction. Walls were just being put up and I watched. Had the feeling it was going to be a school for vampires?



*2- Crocs & Huge Hammock*

As part of some sort of daredevil show, I was interacting with crocs. A guy put about 4 or them, tail to head, in a huge hammock that sort of reminded me of half a tire. The guy kept trying to calm the crocs. They were snappy and hissing. 
I was supposed to crawl into the hammock with these irritable beasts and lay with them as the hammock swung or something stupid like that. I kept saying..Fuck no.. and backed out of the &#39;stunt&#39;.



*3- Cotton Candy Corner*

Walked down a street that looked like Dalhousie. Noted a kid of about 12 or so following me. Turned onto George st and walked all the way up to Darling. Turned and confronted the kid. He looked shocked at first but then told me he loved me and tried to hug me. I pushed him away and walked back to Dalhousie st.
The kid followed, the entire time he kept saying he loved me. Got to the corner and we both were suddenly surrounded by a &#39;cotton candyish&#39; cave. I pushed my way out and tasted the substance. It was cotton candy. Me and the kid started ripping pieces off and eating it.



*4- Spikey Guys*

Walked through a mulit level  mall. Wondered why I was there, had no money. After a bit realized the mall was full of only guys and most had spiked hair. The hairdos ranged from something not much more than a buzz cut to huge mohawk type colored spikes.
Noted too that some of the guys were shirtless and I wondered what happened to all the females. It was wrong to see a mall with no ladies what soever. Very un natural. 



*5- Movies Alone*

High up in a movie theater like the one in Ancaster. Watched what looked like a Tim Burton-ish movie. After the credits rolled everyone stayed in their seats and another short movie-ette played. 
I couldn&#39;t see, some woman with poofy red hair was in my way. Her do blocked the bottom part of the screen, couldnt&#39; read the subtitles. 
Slowly leaned to my right till I my head practically laid on the shoulder of the guy next to me. Don&#39;t know who he  was but he didn&#39;t seem to mind.



*6 - Headless Gal* (early morning  HIT lucid)

Half assed watched my HI whirl around as I lay in bed trying to recall all my dreams. Almost instantly slid into a dream. The transition was so sudden that I hadnt&#39; even realized I was dreaming until I slid through and off of my bed and bounced lightly onto the floor. Almost felt obe-ish, like I&#39;d fell out of my body.

As my bouncing slowly dwindled down to nothing realized I was dreaming. Tried to get up and couldn&#39;t. Stupid dream &#39;sleep paralysis&#39; thing. Instead of struggling I simply willed myself up into a standing position. Floated up to my feet (have to thank Ne-Yo for that). &#092;

Heard annoying voices out in my living room. Started making my way to the door. My steps were wobbly, as if I hadn&#39;t walked in years. Nearly to the door a figure suddenly appeared. Shocked me so much I stumbled backward and fell onto my butt. Sat there looking up at the figure. It&#39;s body was female and headless. Of course the headlessness sort of scared me but I felt it didn&#39;t mean any harm.

Got back to my feet and approached it. Had the feeling if I made contact with it something amazing would happen. Nearly touched it with the tips of my slowly reaching fingers and the thing vanished. Spun to see it sitting on my bed. I made my way to it again, my legs still sort of wobbly. Where the head was supposed to be there was a sort of wavering engergy, reminded me of heatwaves shimmy-ing off pavement in summer. 

Finally got to it, grabbed it by the shirt and pulled it to me. It&#39;s body vanished and I was left holding nothing but it&#39;s clothes in my clenching fingers. I turned to look for it again but as I did the dream suddenly darkened. Knew I was waking up. Tried to hold the dream but couldn&#39;t.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Nov 7th*   

*1- Otherworld*

Walked through an earth like place. Something about it was off. Can&#39;t remember what. Ended up in the midst of this massive party that practically pulsated with people&#39;s energy. I watched them an got the feeling they weren&#39;t actually people. The closeset description I can think of right now is vampires...but they weren&#39;t outright vampires. 
In the midst of all these beings was a very tall indian guy with long hair. I went to him and he talked about the beings around us then in the midst of the party he laid on a table and went to sleep. Got the feeling he was trying to show me how to sleep properly. Tried to wake him but he wouldn&#39;t stir. Became afraid because I was the only conscious real person there.



*2- 4wheeler Ride*

It was duskish. Walked a narrow path through a weed choked field. Had a long way to go. 
R suddenly rode up behind me on a four wheeler. Offered me a ride. I hopped on the back and we sped off. The ride was incredibly smooth despite the roughness of the terrain.
As we rode R excitedly went on and on about something that I can&#39;t remember now. I couldn&#39;t get a word in edgewise so just listened. Kept watching the path ahead. It seemed to snake on forever and I wondered how far away my desination really was.




3- ???

Can&#39;t decipher my scribbles to make out this dream atm.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Nov 9th

**no recall for 8th, still sick**


*1- K&KB*

Walked around the bend to my house. Cop cars lined the street and a crowd had gathered on the lawn across from my house. I was curious as to what happened but went straight home. K was there, alone on the couch and crying. I asked her what was wrong. She told me the guy across the street had hurt her.
Immediatey I was enraged. Tore the house apart looking for my baseball bat. K came out and pointed out the guy who had hurt her. I charged across the street, the crowd parted as I approached, even the police stepped out of the way. I rushed up on KB, wound up and cracked him across the face with the bat. The sound that it made was both sickening and exhilerating. He fell to the ground and I continued to bash his head in, bitching and yelling the entire time.



*2- Lazy Cashier*

Took time choosing popsicles out of a freezer. Got a Strawberry Sensations, an Orange Creamsicles and some banana flavor popsicles. Piled them on the counter and the cashier was talking on the phone. After a while I said, "Fuck, I may as well ring this stuff in myself." The cashier only nodded and waved me back behind the counter. 
I went behind and rung in my own purchase, grabbed a few bux out of the till and then left. As I thought about it I realized the cashier was the secretary at the school I&#39;d designed the logo for. Hopped in my car, a little red Fiero, and sped off, wondering about the lazy cashier.



*3- Geeks, Monopoly, Hitman*

In the main corridor of my first highschool. Met up with a group of igeeky looking people. The surrounded me and asked me to play monopoly with them, they needed a fourth player. I said sure. We sat on the floor in the hallway. The main guy whipped out his brand new game platinum edition game. 
Eventually another geekish guy came along and challenged our group to a monopoly battle. He went into a very long boring explenation of the rules. In the midst of it, just to mess him up, I asked, "And I suppose I&#39;m the only female that&#39;ll be in attendance at this thing?" The guy stammered and then nodded his head. 
He eventually began yapping again but I lost intrest as a guy with hair hanging in his face caught my attention. I&#39;d caught a glimpse of his eye and thought there was something familiar about him. He sat a few benches down, broke out a hand gun and started shooting. I waited for others to panic before I leapt up and dashed into the crowd. Got outside and tried like crazy to remember where I&#39;d seen the guy before. Knew I could talk him down if only I could remember him.



*4- Running to Lucid* DILD

Was with K. We were jogging through an unfamiliar city. Got to the outskirts of town and ran to a place that looked like Waterford Ponds. We dashed back the long driveway to the swimming area. The grass was wet, muddy. I realized this when my bare feet squished through the soggy earth. Got back to the swimming area and K wanted to go further. I told her no, it was almost dark and I wanted to get back before night. So we raced back up the drive. As we got to the end I noticed a huge white telescope standing in the weeds. It irked me that someone would leave such an expensive piece of equipment outside. Made a note to come back and swipe it later if still there. 
As we ran back into the city I lost sight of K. I stopped and looked through the crowds of poeple. Couldn&#39;t see her. I then focused on one point and knew if I envisioned her she&#39;d appear. She did after a few seconds, and yelled, "Hurry up slowpoke." I dashed off after her.
Came to a corner store. We went in and grabbed a bottle of water each. K had turned into my sister. She took our purchase to the cashier as I chatted with an old friend. Sis came over and told me the purchase was &#036;22.50. I stormed to the cashier and we argued about the price of two bottles of water costing &#036;22.50. 
Suddenly realized I was dreaming, but it was odd, in my mind I repeatedly reminded myself that I was dreaming but it didn&#39;t have the feel of a lucid dream. The argument degraded to namecalling, my sister put the water back, my friend sort of backed off as the cashier rounded the counter to attack me. I stood there grinning. "I&#39;m dreaming. I&#39;m dreaming right?" I asked suddenly. The cashier stopped in her tracks and simply replied, "You&#39;re insane." She charged me. I simply grabbed her by the face. As I did her head turned into a sack of what felt like popcorn. I crunched it in my fist and let the woman fall to the floor. 
After that I procede to do a bunch of stupid things that equated to nothing more than simple magic tricks, like morphing objects into other things, levitating my friend, making the lights flicker... bunch of useless stuff. 
The cashier stirred. MY friend grabbed a bag full of merchandise and took off. I told my sister to get out. I grabbed a bottle of water and slipped it into my jacket pocket. Stood there watching the cashier twitch for a few seconds, wondered if I could morph her into something else. Would have but my sister peeked back into the store and told me to hurry up. I left.
As we strolled away from the store my friend across the street yelled, "She&#39;s got a gun&#33;"
I turned to see the cashier fire at my friend. I supersped to shield my friend, held out my left hand, fingers spread open. I could feel the air rushing ahead of the bullet. Brought my fingers together suddenly and caught the bullet between my middle and ring finger. Tossed it aside and told my friend to run.
With barely a thought, the store lurtched foreward and collapsed on the cashier. I turned and joined my sister who was in awe of my powers. She asked when I&#39;d learned to do such things. I told her that we were in a dream. She didn&#39;t believe me and we argued about it as we continued on our way.   




*5- Bus to Nowhere*

Waited for a bus with my Cousin T. Her boyfriend had stopped and offered us a ride. She declined. Every little while we&#39;d see him again, like he was stalking her.
Bus came. Got to the bus station and got off the vehicle. As I walked away I realized I&#39;d left my backpack on the bus. Went back but the driver wouldn&#39;t let me on to retrieve it. 
Some of the passengers talked her into letting me back on. GOt my backpack and the driver wouldn&#39;t let me off this time, said I had to wait till she made her first stop. 
Sat in the back of the bus. An old guy beside me started singing a perverted song which no one but me seemed to mind. He then leaned against me and said..."You know we&#39;re all going nowhere. No stops. No real route. NOWHERE&#33;"
The bus then left. I waited, waited, waited for the first stop but there was none. The bus just kept driving. I decided that as soon as the bus slowed I was opening a window and going to jump out. I didn&#39;t want to go nowhere.



*6- Terantula & Cats*

At a friend&#39;s house. He brought us in the front door. I saw a pane of glass set into the floor, walked up to it and slammed my foot down on it. Don&#39;t know why I did that. The glass shattered and the guy turned and yelled, "Why must you destroy something everywhere you go&#33;" He informed me that that glass was the covering of his terantual aquarium. I told him he was an idiot to have an aquarium in his floor to begin with. We argued a while and he turned an left. 
I poked around the shattered glass and couldn&#39;t find anything that looked like a spider. Moved to the stairs and sat down. A black kitten came to me and rubbed against my legs. I tried to pet it but it wouldn&#39;t let me. Another black cat charged in through the door. I called it Padre and it came to me, laid at my feet and purred. I was going to pet him but noticed his right back leg was matted with blood. I reached down to inspect him but that damned terantula leapt out and attacked the cat. They fought for a bit but the spider eventually won and dragged the cat away. Tried to follow and save the cat but lost them.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

> Walked around the bend to my house. Cop cars lined the street and a crowd had gathered on the lawn across from my house. I was curious as to what happened but went straight home. K was there, alone on the couch and crying. I asked her what was wrong. She told me the guy across the street had hurt her.
> Immediatey I was enraged. Tore the house apart looking for my baseball bat. K came out and pointed out the guy who had hurt her. I charged across the street, the crowd parted as I approached, even the police stepped out of the way. I rushed up on KB, wound up and cracked him across the face with the bat. The sound that it made was both sickening and exhilerating. He fell to the ground and I continued to bash his head in, bitching and yelling the entire time.[/b]



Okay, this is going to sound a little fucked-up, but... eh, I&#39;m a little turned on.  The whole irate assertive angry woman thing.

And BTW: YAY You completed the Lucid Task&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;

----------


## ezekiel7

holy crap you&#39;ve been writing a lot&#33; Wow... I mean seriously...   ::shock::  heh, I guess I kind of fell away from doing it... you should so adopt me hehe, Amazing job btw&#33; 43 and 4 right? ^_^

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Blue:* You&#39;re such a freak... but I like &#39;em freaky.   ::wink::  
And yeah, I did complete the lucid task but it doesn&#39;t feel like I really completed it because the dream didn&#39;t have the feel of a lucid dream. Not complaining... i&#39;ll take the pretty badge and the highlighted name. I&#39;m just easily appeased like that. 



*Ezekiel:* It&#39;s actually 43 and 5 now. Been on a lot but not as much as I could be. Bet the members of DV are thankful for that.   ::content::   I&#39;ve kept at it but slacked a couple of times during the summer. As much as I&#39;d love to I can&#39;t adopt you right now. One adoptee at a time for me so that he or she recieves my undivided attention. You should have come back sooner...   :tongue2:  
Hope you pop in more often.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> As we strolled away from the store my friend across the street yelled, "She&#39;s got a gun&#33;"
> I turned to see the cashier fire at my friend. I supersped to shield my friend, held out my left hand, fingers spread open. I could feel the air rushing ahead of the bullet. Brought my fingers together suddenly and caught the bullet between my middle and ring finger. Tossed it aside and told my friend to run.
> [/b]



Haha. Niiiiice.  ::ninja:: 

Good job on the task, Vex.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Thanks Oneironaut    :smiley:  
That part felt super Matrixy, to the point I intentionally mimiced Neo&#39;s stance when he halted all the bullets near the end of that movie. That dream still didn&#39;t feel like a lucid. Even when I was arguing with my sister about being in a dream it was more like I was trying to convince myself. Felt really odd but again I&#39;m not complaining. 



*Nov 10th*

*1- Sis&#39;s New Apt*

Visited my sis. She lived in an upstairs apt in a house that looked similar to one I used to live in. Got upstairs and tried to relax and chat but the neighbor downstairs had his music baring so loudly we had to raise our voices to talk. 
I told her to go down and tell him to turn it down. She didn&#39;t want to. I stood up and stomped on the floor and the music stopped. We started talking again and shortly there after the music started playing again. Went downstairs and knocked on the neighbor&#39;s door. He wouldn&#39;t answer so I started stomping up and down my sister&#39;s stairs. 



*2- How to Video*

Strolled around my first school. It was surrounded in brambles. Wanted to go over and sit on the swings but couldn&#39;t find a way in. 
Heard what sounded like a girl struggling. Peeked into the weeds and saw a guy had a naked girl sprawled out on her stomach on the ground. He was sitting on the backs of her thighs explaining to a tiny video camera how to rape a girl. 
After much searching I found a way in, crept up to the spot where this perv was making his instructional video. I burst in and grabbed the camera, which was hanging by a cord from a branch. I tried to yank it away but it was stuck. The guy got up and crawled toward me. I kicked him in the face. He fell to the ground and cried like a two year old throwing a tantrum. 
Ripped the camera free, helped the girl to her feet. Gave her my t-shirt to wear which left me in only a bra. We ran, the girl disappeared into a nearby house. I&#39;d intended to get the video to the police but don&#39;t think I made it.



*3- Bro and the Lion*

At a zoo where the animals were kept behind 4ft chainlink fences. I was taking photos. It was nice to be able to take pix of the animals without having to try focus the lens through the links. 
Came to the lions. My brother reached over the fence and started pulling at a huge lion&#39;s mane. I told him to stop but he kept it up saying that the lion couldn&#39;t do anything to him because he was lion proof. The big cat leapt up and started swatting at him. Didn&#39;t seem to hurt my brother at all.
I crept away. I knew that as soon as the lion was outside the fence he&#39;d maul anything in his path. I told my brother this as I sneaked away. He only kept poking at and smacking the lion. The animal was getting more pissed off with every hit. 
I took off. Didn&#39;t feel like being mangled up by a giant pissed off cat. I sort of hoped it would get my brother. he deserved it . 



*4- Weight Gain*

Rushed through Gram&#39;s house to get ready to school. Think it was the first day. As i made my way to the bathroom a massive jumping spider skittered across my path. It stopped and looked at me and then scurried into the bathroom. I went in anyway. No time to fall victim to arachnaphobia. 
Had to answer nature&#39;s call. I pulled out the third drawer from the bottom of a huge wooden dresser. Dropped my pants and sat on the drawer and used it as I would a toilet. When I was done I simply closed the drawer again. 
Tried on a bunch of my clothes. To my horror they were all too tight. Looked at my reflection in the window and saw that I was tremendously fat. Looked like my clothes were going to rip apart at the seams. Went through all my clothes hoping I had something that would fit. Nothing would. Iwasn&#39;t at all upset about my weight. I was upset that I&#39;d have to buy all new clothes. 
Squeezed into some clothes and tried to put on makeup. It wouldn&#39;t go on smoothly so I ended up pretty much looking like a 3 year old that has gotten into mommy&#39;s make-up. Spent the rest of the dream trying to scrub the makeup off.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Nov 11th*

**Sleep 4am - 9:15***
Woke up at some point and thought, I have to remember those three dreams, fell back to sleep and now can&#39;t remember them. No recall at all yet. But..

Woke up with Felix Mendelsohn&#39;s Mid Summer Night&#39;s Dream Overature continually running through my mind. Odd because the radio wasn&#39;t on last night. Keep sporadically humming it this morning too.




Hopefully recall some dreams later.. off to Niagara Falls for now.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Nov 12th*

***bed 4:30ish am - 10:30am, only recall dream fragments - get your ass to bed on time girlie***


*1- Online*

Maniacally typed away on my computer, updating a website or blog.



*2- Mall Brats*

In a massive mall. Kids everywhere, loud, running. Just wanted to get out.



*3- The Stalking Elaine*

Seinfeldy dream of Elaine continually stalking a guy &#39;upstairs&#39;. We didn&#39;t believe her because there was no upstairs.



*4- Tormenting*

Only recall having my hand wrenched around some guy&#39;s member, digging my nails in as if I were trying to latch in and rip it off the guy. Monsterously enraged feeling is the predominant thing I remember of this. 



*5- Darl&#39;s Basement*

In Darl&#39;s basement, think it was her basement at least. All her kids were in it. Also there was a huge fire pit that sparked and kept nearly catching the children on fire.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Nov 14th*

**no dream recall for the 13th**

*1- Hawke & Steve-O*

Walking home from highschool with a guy friend, can&#39;t remember his first name. Only remember he tried to claim he was related to Tony Hawk. Anyway, we were walking along the main street (odd cuz we both  lived in opposite direction). Another guy ran up on us. It was Steve O from Jack Ass. I couldn&#39;t place who he was right away but when I did I burst out laughing and told him I&#39;d seen him naked in an issue of Playgirl. He smiled and asked if I wanted to see him naked again in the flesh. I laughed my ass off and told him HELL NO. We all walked along, I barely said anything, just listedened to the guys talking about their latest female conquests.



*<<< 675th Dream >>>*
*2- Spiral Elevator*

I was looking for a nightclub I used to frequent. It was gone. In it&#39;s place was a small one story bland building. I went in and ended up at the elevators. Got on and some guy rushed on with me. 
Looked at the panel on the wall and was shocked to discover that there were 300 plus levels or floors. Wondering what was at the very bottom I pressed B. The guy said, "You don&#39;t want to go down there. No one goes there." I shrugged it off and said, "Guess I&#39;m no one."
As the elevator decended it also spiralled lazily. Odd sensation. It also stopped every few floors and the doors would open but no one would get in with us and the guy wouldln&#39;t step off. Stuck riding continually downward but jolting to a stop every little while. Never made it to B.




*3- Hyde Park Cemetary*

Walked to Hyde Park in Niagara Falls. The entire city looked different from when I used to live there. Felt so out of place. Decided I wanted to visit a huge cemetary back behind the park that I used to love. Got to the park but in stead of a baseball stadium a huge multi level bar was now set up. This pissed me off, not sure why.
Got to the cemetary to find it was walled in. Walked around and found an entrance. A velvet rope with 4 fireplace poker-ish looking stick leaning against it was in the way. I tried to step over the rope but knocked the sticks down. Felt I&#39;d done something horrible, gathered up the sticks and tried to put them against the rope again but couldn&#39;t remember the correct configurment. 
Happened to look up to see a blond chick leaning against the wall watching me. She asked if I needed help. I told her no, I&#39;d figure it out. She helped anyway and when we got them aligned I crept into the cemetary. To my massive disappointment it was changed too. It was only a tiny cemetery with inground grave markers. Gone were the magnificent mausolemes and giant statues. Really missed the giant angel statue i used to sit under. Left the cemetary and started home.



*4- Lucifer Found*

May be a continuation of above dream, area looked Goat Island-ish. Wanted to walk along the narrow trail along side the rapids at the top of the falls. The path was blocked off with sticks jabbed into the ground. They  reminded me of teeth, felt if I ventured past the stick I&#39;d be swallowed into something. Despite that inital flash of fear I squeezed between the sticks and walked along the narrow desolate path alongside the water.
Rounded a bend after hopping over a fallen tree. A guy was sitting with his feet dangling into the rapids. I stood frozen. He looked at me. His eyes were black and looked like bottomless pits. I remember feeling entranced by them as I tried to see to the bottom of his eyes. 
Only was able to brake the gaze when he asked me to join him. He held out his hand. I looked him over, dark shaggy hair and the sweetest smile. He wore black jeans and a red muscleshirt. Tattoos or scarred words were etched all over his bare arms and some up his neck. He looked totally non threatening except for his eyes. I stared stupidly at him for a really long time. He asked me to join him again, said he&#39;d been waiting for me, and asked me his name. 
"You&#39;re Lucifer." I remember saying with utmost certainty. He laughed and said that it was a fake name but one he was sort of fond of. He got up and asked me again what his name was. After a few seconds he got a heartbreakingly sad look on his face. He said, "You really don&#39;t know me, do you? You don&#39;t remember me." He then got angry and demanded that I remember him and say his name. I couldn&#39;t remember him and only called him Lucifer again. Last I remeber is racking my brain trying to recall this weirdo&#39;s real name. Couldn&#39;t.



*5- The Body (late recall)*

Remember J and I together in a amusement park type place. Lots of gazebos and pavilions and people. He and I left because we wanted to get away from the crowds. Turned down a narrow path and came out beside a busy highway. We walked along the ditch until we came upon a broken body lying in the bottom of it. 
We squatted near the body, it was face down. Think it was male. We tried to guess how &#39;it&#39; had died. J summised that the way the limbs were all contorted that someone must have chucked the body from a moving vehicle. I guessed that someone had busted up the limbs prior to ditching the body, probably had to break them to cram the corpse into a trunk or a box of some sort to lug it to this point. Some other guy showed up and said he could have been hit by a vehicle. Others gathered and we all stood around this water logged body trying to guess how he died.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Nov 15th*

*crappy recall, got to bed on time but barely remember any dreams - woke up with River Below by Billy Talent stuck in my head. Been humming it off and on all morning*
*oh, screwing around with my diet again, may be effecting my recall?*

*1- Me, Drew & Lu*

Last night before bed asked Drew (a christian guy) what Lucifer&#39;s real name was. He told me that Lucifer was his given name and that it meant the morning star.

Soo... I remember a flash of a dream where me and Drew were sitting across a table from each other, in a cafeteria I think. We were discussing our names & how they were derived from biblical names. At some  point Lucifer shows up. He looked different. Smaller, meeker. Introduced himself as Lu to Drew and they talked together. Can&#39;t for the life of me remember what they talked about. Even though they talked I had this overwhelming feeling that Lu was somehow watching or reading me? Gave me the creeps. 



*2- Kittens Again*

Only recall a litter of nearly newborn kittens, maybe about 12 to 14, all different colors. They&#39;re eyes were still closed, they were squirming around trying to stay warm, meowing pathetically. I felt an overwhelming urge to save them but for some reason felt I could only save one.

----------


## hop_ic

wow you have amazing recall. I wish mine was this good.

----------


## ezekiel7

> Last night before bed asked Drew (a christian guy) what Lucifer&#39;s real name was. He told me that Lucifer was his given name and that it meant the morning star.
> [/b]



Excerpt from: (a REALLY weird site : http://www.cosmicblessings.com/host.shtml)





> Lucifer
> From the biblical mention in Hebrew "HeeLeL BeN-SHaKHaR" (praised son of dawn/morning star), it was then translated in the Septuargint to "Phosphorus" (Greek word for morning star), and later in Vulgate to "Lucifer" (from the Latin "Bringer of Light," Lux + infero). St. Jerome and other Church fathers have equated the name Lucifer with Satan, however for the most part of sources have distinguished both names.
> [/b]

----------


## Vex Kitten

*hop_ic*: Thanks.  ::content::  Practice got me to where I&#39;m at. I still have my nights of no recall what so ever but the nights I have a whole pile of dreams makes up for it, I guess. 



*Zeek*: Thanks a lot for that. I know I have a world of info at my fingertips and could have just googled Lucifer but laziness prevented me from it. Besides, sometimes I like to sit back and enjoy a person&#39;s point of view on a subject. I was even going to ask you about Lu but haven&#39;t been able to latch my claws into you on aim yet.   :smiley:  



*Nov 16th:*

***spotty recall again***


*1- Charcol Sketches*
Was attpempting to sketch nudes but every bit of charcol in my case was broken. The only way I could sketch was to press down on the bits of charcoal with the end of my finger and draw. It was hard, kept smearing.



*2- WWE vs WWF*

In a massive crowd at a wrestling match. Had a seat by the isle where the wrestlers walked out to the ring. I  tried to enjoy the match (cant remember who was fighting) but a group of people ahead of me were arguing loudly over which era of wrestling was better, WWE or WWF. 
Eventually got sick of it, stood up on my chair and told them to shut the fuck up, i didn&#39;t pay 30 bux a seat to listen to a bunch of idiots yap. They turned on me and started yelling back. People behind me started yelling back at the &#39;idiots&#39; and a brawl broke out. It was a better show than whatever was going on in the wrestling ring. I stood up on my seat and watched as masses of people scraped all around me.

----------


## Merlock

Hi there, thought I&#39;d stop by and read some of your greatly described dreams again. ^_^
And Vex Kitten is absolutely right about recall&#33; It comes through practice more than anything else...along with some helpful advice from a certain DV member. >.>

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Nov 17th*

*1- White Tornado*

Finished cleaning out my gram&#39;s house and stepped outside for fresh air. The sky looked odd, it was totally overcast but somehow the world was illuminated brightly as if it were sunny out. Looked northward and saw a thin but quick moving white tornado. I paniced and ran south across the field, dashed to the corner store and across the road. 
A new subdivision? was there. Ran to the nearest house, kicked in the basement window and slid in. Grabbed some mattresses and pulled them over me. The tornado went by harmlessly and I was about to come out of hiding when the owner of the house came down into the basement. I stayed hidden and planned to sneak out again as soon as she went back upstairs but she didn&#39;t. She started cleaning and I was stuck where I was until she finished. 



*2- Lambs*

At my sister&#39;s place. There was quite a few people there, most seemed to be waiting to eat. 
I was in the kitchen helping my sister, asked her why all those people were in her house. She said she owed them and lambs would be their payback. 
She fried up a big pot of meat. When she went to the fridge to get more she was out. She told me to go outside and slaughter a couple of lambs for her. I laughed, thinking she was kidding. She escorted me out back to see that her yard was crammed full of lambs. She told me to grab one, slit it&#39;s throat then rip the pelt off. &#39;Lambskins peel off just like banana skins do&#39; she&#39;d said. 
Suddenly was in the misdst of them all wondering which I should slaughter. And then I don&#39;t remember killing any but I was in the kitchen tossing two skinned animals onto her kitchen table to be hacked up. I went and took over the cooking while she did the slicing and dicing.



*3- Visiting Bro*

At a detention center visiting my brother. He didn&#39;t say much so we left. We went out a different way than we&#39;d entered. As we walked through a tunnel that lead to the parking lot I realized the building and the tunnel looked familiar. "Hey&#33; I called to the people ahead of me. "This place reminds me of a zoo I dreamed about before." The didn&#39;t care. As we walked my mind wandered back to that dream and how me and my siblings were trying to escape that zoo.
Suddenly was out in the open and I turned left. Rounded the building and walked a well worn path through naked trees. They were twisted into odd shapes and I told myself that I was going to come back one night and lightpaint those trees. 
Got to the top of a hill and came out into an unfamiliar  neighborhood. My sister and brother were with me. I sat on the ground and wondered where the hell we were. "Must have walked clean through to the other end of town?" I asked. My sister left, followed the flow of people who looked like they were dressed in their sunday best. My brother dashed back the way we came. It hit me then that he&#39;d escaped and followed us. I ran after him but he was long gone by the time I got around the corner. 
I ended up walking alongside a guy who was dressed in a pope-ish type robe, except it was tiedyed blue and black. His face reminded me of that Disco Stu? from the Simpsons. We walked, each trying to outpace the other. 



*4- Alora*

Stood in a line chatting with a bunch of guys. The door to a room opened and a few guys filed out. One of them I recognised. He saw me and turned away suddenly. I thought I should feel sad or disappointed that he totally ignored me but I wasn&#39;t. 
When my turn came to enter the room, I stepped in and burst out laughing when I saw who was there. It was a character named Alora. Then it hit me, rather stabbed me like a knife through the heart, what that guy had been doing in this room and why he&#39;d ignored me. I became enraged, slammed the door behind me and lunged for the whore. 
At some point I&#39;d become a male. I bitchsmacked Alora and stripped out of my pants as she lay on the floor. I grabbed myself and said, "Is this what you want sweetie?" She nodded. I moved over to her as if I were going to lay it into her face. Instead I grabbed a nearby lamp, smashed the glass shade and lightbulb over her head then rammed the stem? part of the lamp into her mouth. "Suck that you stupid whore." I shoved it in as far as it would go and she started convulsing as she was electrocuted. I backed away and watched her fry as I contemplated how I was going to find and punish the guy I&#39;d seen earlier. Totally enraged that he&#39;d been with such a lowly piece of trash.


*
5- Tina&#39;s/Gram&#39;s*

Was in the middle bedroom at my grandmother&#39;s house. Me and someone else were in bed trying to stay warm. Tina walked in and I asked her why it was so damned cold. She opened the curtain and showed us that the window wasn&#39;t closed and couldn&#39;t close. 
I got up and spent the rest of the dream trying to force the damned window shut. Freezing cold air continually poured in as I wrestled with the stupid window.

----------


## Vex Kitten

::D:  Hi Merlock. I&#39;ve been wondering what you&#39;ve been up to. Hope you&#39;re having better luck with your recall and LD&#39;s.

<div align="center">And now, at the risk of coming off like a bragging bitch....</div>

<div align="center">3 LUCID DREAMS THIS MORNING&#33;&#33;&#33;
SHORT BUT STILL LUCID&#33;&#33;&#33;
WOO HOO&#33;&#33;&#33;
 ::D:   </span> </div> 


*6- Sis&#39;s & Flying* DILD

At my sister&#39;s and had my camera with me. She had poured a bunch of chestnuts out onto the coffee table. I arranged them exactly how I wanted them. The stupid nuts kept rolling away or some would disappear when I looked away and looked back again. I kept rearranging them to my liking. My arms suddenly felt tingly, like all the hairs on them had stood on end. Realized that I couldn&#39;t feel my camera in my right hand. Held my arm out and looked at it. My hand and camera were gone. The rest of my arm disappeared as if someone were erasing it from the wrist upward. 

"I&#39;m dreaming." I mentioned to my sister matter of factly. She shook her head and walked away. I stood up and ran into the other room. It had a high cathedral ceiling. I leapt up, sort of fluttered my arms a bit, (remember feeling like an idiot as I fluttered) and ascended to the cieling. I simply ghosted through the ceiling and two others above me until I got outside. Looked down on the earth and simply enjoyed the view as I arose. 

Got to a point where I was so high that the earth was nothing but different colored patches of land. It was then I remembered the Advanced Lucid Task. I decided to get a good distance away from the earth so I could watch whatever catestrophic end I brought to it. 

Passed through some whispy clouds and even higher up. Suddenly my head hit against something solid. I put my hands up against it and pushed myself down and then looked up. It was a cieling with clouds painted on it. I looked down and could still see the earth below. I pushed on the ceiling, tried to get through it but I couldn&#39;t. I struggled with the barrier, determined to get higher so I could have a great view of earth&#39;s destruction but I couldn&#39;t burst through it or will it away.  



*7- Stalking Through My House* HIT

Recalled and scribbled down the above dream then watched my HI until I slept again.

&#39;Woke up&#39; in bed, lying exactly how I had been as I fell asleep. Rolled out of bed, amazed that I didn&#39;t have &#39;dreaming sleep paralysis&#39; again. Looked to my hands and could barely see them in the dark. Tried to stabalize the dream but it didn&#39;t seem to want to or I couldn&#39;t muster up the engergy to do it. 
I suddenly had the notion that I was having an OBE. 

Heard D in the shower. Decided I was going to scare him. I floated out of the room and through the locked bathroom door. Stopped when I saw the mirror. I couldn&#39;t see myself. I had no reflection. I focussed angrilly on the mirror trying to make my reflection appear but nothing happened. 

D then got out of the shower and walked right through me as he exited the bathroom. It was the most horrible feeling. Totally indescribable. It was both painful and disgusting. I retreated to my bedroom and simply stared at the bed. I was still there sleeping, curled up on my side. I watched myself for a while, wondered if I was dreaming me or if I was dreaming something completely different.

Heard D readying for work. I floated back out, down the hallway and tried to shove him. I couldn&#39;t. He sat down on the stairs to put his boots on, I rounded him and poked at his eye but he didn&#39;t feel it. Fear raced through me suddenly. I wondered if maybe I had died and now was a spirit that no one could see or hear. I wanted to call out D&#39;s name but it wouldn&#39;t come to me. I couldn&#39;t even remember my name.

D went to the kitchen table and sat down to eat. I followed, waving and trying to knock stuff over to get his attention. I turned and looked at the cat, he seemed to see me so I tried to scare him. He didn&#39;t move. When I looked back at D he&#39;d turned into a little plastic doll that resembled himself. 

I laughed because I realize then that I was dreaming. I moved to the doll and picked it up, inspected it. Heard a door open suddenly and I woke up.




*8-Me & Me* DILD

I walked down my hallway and came out into what was supposed to be the kitchen but was instead a large dark dining room. The walls were a deep red and the table, chairs and trim was a very dark rich wood. I picked up some cloths from the floor and tried to hang them on some nails that were jutting out from the wall. Each time I placed a cloth on the nail, the nail would sag downward and the cloth would fall again. 

Heard a voice that sounded vaguely familiar. It was a male and he called to me, but he didn&#39;t call me by my name. can&#39;t remember what the hell he called me now. Anyway I moved around the table and ran my fingers down the lush scarlet velvety drapes. The guy called to me again and I recognised his voice. It was Trowa. Upon that realisation I knew I was dreaming.

<span style="color:#CC0000">Trowa. I had been wanting to lucid dream him for a while. There were a few things I had planned for he and I had to do together. I waited for him to come into the room but he was gone. I knew he was gone. This pissed me off and I was going to conjor him up again but something else I&#39;d wanted to LD popped into my mind. There was someone I&#39;d been wanting to LD for a while now... but I couldn&#39;t remember his name&#33;&#33;&#33;

I looked up at the cieling, kicking myself in the ass for suddenly going senile, and as I stared at the tiles they flipped over one by one. On each was a different picture of the person I&#39;d wanted to LD. My eyes darted back and forth between all the pictures and I tried with all my might to call up the person&#39;s name but it wouldn&#39;t come to me. For some reason I HAD to call that name out for that person to appear. I knew the name started with a J.. and called out as many J names as I could think. None of them were right. I gave up. Hoped it would come to me later.

I turned around and there was another me. The other me was naked. I made her turn around so I could check her body to see if it had the same scars and markings as my body does. Her body was completely perfect. Not a blemish on her. 

I wondered what to do with myself. Suddenly moved for her and kissed her on the lips. I wanted to see what it felt like to kiss myself. I liked it. The other me seemed to like it too, she wanted more. "What a slut." I said as I shoved her away. It angered me how easy the other me was and I decided to kick her ass for being so slutty. But before I could she came back to me and started kissing me again. I shoved her off and grabbed her by the hair and forced her to the floor. I told her to NEVER lay a hand on me unless I allow it. She nodded and looked at the floor. 

I looked up at the ceiling again and tried to remember J&#39;s name. I couldn&#39;t. I could remember Trowa but not J. This pissed me off all the more because they were basically one in the same. Unable to recall his name I turned back to Me, threw all caution to the wind and decided to make out with myself. How often does one get to experience such a thing? 

Hopped on the bed and told Me to undress me. She did and we got down to business. Me basically became a stand in for J. 

I was awakened when D said good bye and left for work. 


Gives me the creeps now to actually read that.

----------


## ezekiel7

> Zeek: Thanks a lot for that. I know I have a world of info at my fingertips and could have just googled Lucifer but laziness prevented me from it. Besides, sometimes I like to sit back and enjoy a person&#39;s point of view on a subject. I was even going to ask you about Lu but haven&#39;t been able to latch my claws into you on aim yet.  [/b]



heh, no problem. 





> nar-cis-sism [nahr-suh-siz-em] 
> 
> noun 1. inordinate fascination with oneself; excessive self-love; vanity.  
> 2. Psychoanalysis. erotic gratification derived from admiration of one&#39;s own physical or mental attributes, being a normal condition at the infantile level of personality development.  
> 
> [nahr-siz-uhm] 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



LOL, that word is right on&#33; =P It&#39;s a normal condition at the infantile level  :wink2:  

anyway, AWESOME JOB&#33; KUDOS&#33; CONGRATS&#33; GUTTEN TAG&#33; (whatever that means) VUNDAVAH&#33; (spl? (wonderful in german)), CLICK CLICK BLOODY CLICK (african for Hi, My name is Shizzle, the magical shaman from down the lane. You may not like my name, but I like my name. And that&#39;s all that matters. It&#39;s hard to learn this language because of how much is said in one word. But don&#39;t worry after time you will get it, just practice. Sincerely, Shizzle the magical shaman from down the lane.) YAY&#33; (YAY&#33 :wink2:

----------


## Gez

Woooooah Vex, really cool batch of dreams youve got here, especially "making out with yourself"  :tongue2:

----------


## Vex Kitten

Thanks for the congrats Zeek... and I am NOT a narcisist. Not... entirely. 

Hi Gez and yeah, making out with myself was quite the experience. Creepy and astounding at the same time. 

I&#39;d do me again if I had the chance. 
I AM NOT A NARCISIST&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33; 
 :tongue2:

----------


## ezekiel7

> I AM NOT A NARCISIST&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33; 
> 
> [/b]



riiiiiight

----------


## Marvo

You&#39;ve got quite a dreamjournal running here Vex. Interesting read  ::D:

----------


## Vex Kitten

Hey Marvo. Thanks for dropping in. I get a few freaky dreams every so often. Most are boring, from my point of view anyway. But glad you enjoyed yourself. Feel free to wander about my dreams whenever you feel like it.   ::content::  



*Nov 18th*

*1- NOT a Narcisist*

Was chatting to a few people and asked them if they thought I came off as being narcisistic. They all said I did give off that vibe to varying degrees and I tried to convince them that I never was and never would be one.



*2- Cruising to Nowhere*

Remember being in a van, I think, or a short bus (haha) and I was standing beside the driver. I asked her where we were going. "Nowhere. Always nowhere." she said. I caught snatches of convos from the back of the vehicle, think they were discussing poetry, remember hearing lines from Poe and Tennison. (lines I can&#39;t remember now)






*Nov 19th*

*1- S the Pilot*

Was out with my camera taking pix, waiting to catch a glimpse of a passenger airplane that S was supposed to be piloting. Roamed around taking pics of area archetecture. Lots of pillars and archs, anchient looking buildings. Very old, worn and beautiful. 
Kept hearing what i thought was an airplane approaching but it was usually a helicopter. When I did finally catch sight of the jet I&#39;d been waiting for I&#39;d run out of film and couldn&#39;t take pic of S piloting. But the time I changed my film the jet was gone again. 



*2- Sketching Comic*

Was sketching out comic panes, Batman and Catwoman kissing was the central image. All about me were scattered other pages I&#39;d finished and and some that were needing to be tended to. Those went ignored so I could work on the main image. It had to be perfect and all else could wait.



*3- Personality Test*

In a dark room, looked like a boardroom. Took a seat at the massive heavy wooden table. Every seat was taken. I was sitting by a young blond guy and we chatted idly for a while. He mentioned that I had beautiful hands, I looked at them and laughed, never thought of my hands as being beautiful. I then returned his compliment with one of my own. Told him he had gorgeous eyes. The guy blushed. Looked so cute when he did. 
Booklets were passed out to us all. It was an extensive personality test. The guy beside me opened his and whipped through all the questions. I seemed to have trouble understanding the questions. I searched for something to write with but the only thing I could find was a stupid glitter pen. Used it and started filling out the answers. 
Blondie finished wayy before anyone else. He tapped me on the shoulder and pointed to a door off to the right. "Meet you in there when you&#39;re done." he whispered and left. I went back to the questions. Thought I&#39;d been half way through but was still only on the first page. Pissed me off, knew I was going to miss something important if I didn&#39;t get done.


*
4- Advising Guy*

Remember telling some kid that he was never going to be able to help his mother or his brother. They were lost causes and he should focus on himself. That&#39;s all I can recall of it.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Nov 20th*

 ::content::  Feel so great today even though it snowed out a little.



*1- Character Creation*

Was obssessing over a character I was creating for a role play. Had a hard time choosing whether I wanted it to be male or female (perhaps both?) and what to name it. 



*2- Kittens & Spiders*

In a house that was a split between my grand mother&#39;s and my own. In the living room a mass of kittens were curled on the couch asleep. Tried to creep by but one latched onto my shirt and crawled up into my arms. Took it, laid on the floor and played with it. Happened to look up and saw we were lying under a big spiderweb. In the midst of the web was a huge yellow and black spider.
I eased out and killed the spider. It&#39;s innards gushed out everywhere in a big juicy splat. Was going to move to another room but the kittens all pounced me and so I had to play with them all.
Remember my brother being there, wanting to snap one&#39;s neck or spine. Said he wanted to know what it sounded like when a bone snapped.



*3- Under the Desk*

In school that looked like HSS. Walked around, idly chatted with people here and there before I got to class. I sat in the back of the room. The rest of the class sat on the floor at the head of the room. One guy was a bit taller than the rest. He had long brown hair and I felt an overpowering urge to run up and tug on his hair.
The guy glanced back at me as if he&#39;d heard my thoughts.
The teacher came in and tried to make me sit at the front. I wouldn&#39;t. I grabbed my books and sat under the desk, used my seat as a makeshift desk as the teacher ran through his lesson. Didn&#39;t hear any of it. Mind was elsewhere.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Nov 21st*

*<< 700th DREAM >>*

*1- RP God*

In this, I&#39;d created my character and was rp-ing with a couple of guys online. Whatever I typed up started happening to the poeple I was playing with. I&#39;d also get flashed of them in my mind, actually seeing what was happening to them. In one post I wrote something along the lines of my char slicing across the other guys mouth with a knife and the end result was his mouth was sliced from each corner back toward his ears. I saw this happen clearly in my mind after I posted it and later found out that it actually happened to the poor guy. Anything I wrote would come true, and to test this out I wrote quick &#39;accidnets&#39; happening to people I didn&#39;t like. They all came true.



*2- Searching Thru Snow*

Recall being on my butt in the snow. Don&#39;t know why but i couldn&#39;t walk. To move I&#39;s anchor my heels into the slush and snow and then shove, pushing me backward through the snow. I was searching for J. Knew he was out there freezing and needed to find him before I lost him forever.



*3- Serpents and Spiders*

At Aunt B&#39;s. Strolled up the driveway, it was full of puddles that I inched around. Got closer to the house and noticed snakes were wriggling in and out of the overgrown lawn. I found a stick and started poking at them, trying to catch one. 
My foot slid down into a hole in the driveway. I was going to pull it back out and happened to look down to see a mean looking terantual on top of my foot. Snakes slithered down into the hole too and I was at a loss for what to do. 
My cousin came out, tossed a really small kitten into the pit. The spider and snakes began fighting over it and I pulled my foot out. I then stood and watched as the kitten was poisoned numerous times and ripped to shreds by the creature in the hole.


*
4- Raking*

T was raking my backyard. I watche him through the dining room window. Outside everything was brilliantly colored. The leaves on the trees were a bright gold or scarlet color. Their leaves continually fluttered down onto the deep green grass. 
A dog tore through the backyard followed by others. They dashed through the leaf piles and messed them up. My sister then appeared with a friend of hers. HEr friend refused to come in and I told my sister to go out back anyway. It was cool and breezy back there. 
My yard was then full of people messing up the leaves. Tried to get rid of the bastards but they would disperse and come back. 



*5- New old HOuse*

In a two story house that I think was mine. I had the feeling I"d just bought it. walked through and was satisifed with the lower floor. Went upstairs with this small kid. There upstairs  looked far older and worn than the first floor. 
The kid opened a door that lead out onto a rickety looking balcony, nothing more than a few crooked 2x4&#39;s and plywood slapped together. The porch started shaking and to save the kid I tossed her over to grab the eaves trough. She dangled from it, nearly falling. I dove for it too and tried to postition myself behing the kid so that if the eaves trough fell I&#39;d hit ground first and possibly break the kid&#39;s fall.
Don&#39;t recall falling but the trough kept breaking away a little at a time.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> <div align="center">3 LUCID DREAMS THIS MORNING&#33;&#33;&#33;
> SHORT BUT STILL LUCID&#33;&#33;&#33;
> WOO HOO&#33;&#33;&#33;



[/b][/quote]

Heh. Nice bunch of LD&#39;s, Vex. (Especially the You-on-You action.  :Hi baby:    Haha.)

And I fuckin _HATE_ "dying" dreams. Honestly, there are very few feelings worse than just realizing you&#39;ve died, and are nothing but an intangible spirit. Ugggh... Freaks me out, just thinking about it.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Hi Oneironaut: Me & Me was pretty freaky but fun. I&#39;d do it again just to go further and see if the other me has any limits.   ::bigteeth::  
I totally despise death in dreams too. I think that was the first lucid in which I considered that I may be dead. My feelings were amplified by a thousand fold I think. I was filled with an absolute panic unlike anything I&#39;ve ever experienced in other dreams or in life. Gives me shivers thinking back on that lost and hopeless feeling that flooded into me when I thought that perhaps I really was dead. Don&#39;t want any more of those dreams. 



*Nov 22nd*

*1- Sis&#39;s Lawyer*

Walked with my sister through a familiar looking neighborhood. She was going on and on about how her lawyer was  hitting on her and hinting that he would work harder for her if she would &#39;go out&#39; with him a few times. 
We came near to the building where the guy worked. As we watched clients file in and out we realized they all were female. NOt once did a guy set foot in the office. My sister wanted to wear a wire into her next appointment so she could have proof that he was trying to get some from his clients in order to work harder on their behalf.



*2- Me & R&#39;s House*

Lived on the upper floor of a two story building. My place was all white, walls, cieling, carpet. Barely any furniture. I remember one black chair beside a large open picture window in a vast white room. Despite the desolate look of the place I loved it. It was perfect, uncluttered and spotless.
Had to use a bathroom downstairs. As I decended the place became darker. Got to the bottom and rounded into a large kitchen. The place had the yellowish/orange cast that photos get when taken indoors by the light of regular lightbulbs. A sheer white cloth hung down the middle of the kitchen, splitting it in half. The cloth wasn&#39;t supposed to be there. Felt I had to ask permission before entering. A lot of people milled about on the other side. I called to a stout guy at the table, asked him who I had to get in to use the bathroom. Ranma, the guy replied and went to look for him.
I stood impatiently on my side, partly shocked that I hadn&#39;t known that R had moved in. When he finally came back he only stared at me. After a while he asked what I wanted. TOld him I needed to use the bathroom, that he wasn&#39;t supposed to block it off. We got into an argument about who had the right to do what in the house. During this, people gathered on his side to watch us argue. They told me to shut up and get lost. I told them to shut up and mind their own fucking business. 
After a bunch of run around arguing R finally and reluctantly pulled back the curtain. "Just hurry up and then get out." he added as I walked toward the bathroom. 
It suddenly dawned on me that he was in my house.  MINE. I spun around and said, "R, you kicked me out of your place but I never kicked you out of mine. This is my house. YOU get out. And take the pigeons with you." (whatever the hell that meant)
I went to use the bathroom and when I came back out everyone was gone but R. "Is this fuck off?" He asked. I nodded and started cleaning the downstairs out. Don&#39;t know if he left or not.



*3- J & Jealousy*

Was younger, about 13 I think. Woke up on the top bunk of bunk beds and looked around the room. It was huge, like a loft apartment. Peeked down onto the bottom and J was asleep, cocooned up in a blanket. I got dressed and crept down onto his bed. Sat at the foot watching him sleep. He was about 13 too. Had an insane urge to tickle him awake but didn&#39;t. Wanted to watch him sleeping peacefully. I also wondered what he was dreaming about.
Heard a noise and looked across the room. Skye sat at a table in the middle of the room. She was young too. Think she was eating breakfast. Looked back to J but he was gone. Looked back to Sky and J was there eating with her. I crawled back up on my bunk and watched them. A monsterous jealousy possessed me as they sat together laughing and talking. I eventually jumped down from my bunk and went to the kitchen to find my vitamins. They were gone. I turned back to ask who had taken them and there was some other female at the table with Sky and J. I realized he hadn&#39;t said a word to me. I called J over and asked him if he was still going to go to the Falls with me. He shook his head negatively and told me that Skye and ??? were taking him away. 
I felt heartbroken at first, then rage took over. I stormed over to the table and smacked Sky&#39;s bowl of food into her face. The other girl tried to grab me but I kicked backward and hit her in the gut. I grabbed Skye by the hair and smashed her face off the table. "He&#39;s mine. You can&#39;t have him." I growled at her. I looked back at J, who only stood there emotionlessly watching. "Who does he belong to?" I asked Sky. When she didn&#39;t answer I rammed her face off the table and asked again. After a few repititions of this she eventually answered "He&#39;s yours." I let her go and turned to the other girl, who had changed in appearance to someone else but I can&#39;t now remember who. "Who does he belong to?" I asked her. "You." she said immedieately. 
I flipped the table over, food flew everywhere. I then told Skye and ??? to clean up the mess. I took J by the hand and lead him across to the bedroom part of the room. I turned to tell him to get dressed but was shocked to see that it wasn&#39;t J but D. I let him go and ran around the apartment looking for J but couldn&#39;t find him.

----------


## ezekiel7

Why are your dreams so violent?

----------


## Vex Kitten

Zeek, many a psychiatrist has tried to answer that same question.   ::wink::  

Most of my dreams are vaguely related to things that happen earlier in that day or week. People and places in my dreams are usually not what they appear to be. Most viloent dreams are my mind processing and dealing with situations in it&#39;s own twisted way. If I glance back through my DJ I can usually figure out what triggered what dream, especially the violent ones. Oh, just fyi, my dreams now are kids play compared to how violent they used to be only a few years ago. 

Stress is a big bitch in my life at the moment and with Christmas fast approaching I know it&#39;s not going to get any easier for a few months. So I expect my dreams are slowly going to escalate in the violence department. If you&#39;re not a fan of violent things this journal probably isn&#39;t the place for you to hang out for the next few weeks. Consider yourself warned.   ::teeth::

----------


## ezekiel7

lol, I saw some of the HauntoberFest videos... so I like horror movies. I&#39;ve mostly seen gorey ones but ya know. I can handle violent =P just curious

----------


## Vex Kitten

That&#39;s good Zeek. Just wanted to make sure. I WON&#39;T be held responsible for any freakishness that may slip into your dreams as a result of something you might have read here.   :tongue2:  



*Nov 23*


*1- Maze Passages*

A noise woke me up, i was in a strange bedroom. Knew someone had broken in and was going to kill me. I crept into the closet. My elbow his a panel in the wall and a tiny door opened at the bottom of the wall. I squeezed through and closed it.
Inside was a secret room, all the walls were like 2 a two way mirror. I could see bedrooms on either side of me. Saw a silhouette approaching the closet I&#39;d sneaked into. I fled further into the closet and came to two doors. Went through the first one.
Ended up roaming up and down stairs and twisting and turning secret passages. Whenever I stopped to try orient myself I&#39;d hear someone creeping up from the rear and I&#39;d take off again.



*2- Satan&#39;s Casino*

In a round casino. I moved to the center of the room which was a circular arrangement of slot machines. I sat at one and started pumping coins into the machine. Dont know where the coins were coming from, they were just there for me to play. They looked like silver dollars but had an odd image imprinted on them.
Felt my skin crawl. Knew I was being watched. Looked to my right and there was a guy staring at me. He looked familiar. Hit me all the sudden he was Satan. 
Dream switched to the room having been split up somehow. On one side was the evil &#39;people&#39;. There were hundreds all standing upon tiered stairs that were embedded into the wall. On the side I stood on there was only 3 people. Me, a female and someone whom I can&#39;t remember. I think we were supposed to eventually battle all the evil ones.



*3- Mauseleum Sex*

Walked through a stale mausoleum. A slab of elevated stone, marble I think, looked inviting. I went and laid on it. At my feet was the wall and an outcropping of rock that looked like a tombstone inscription. It fell away to reveal a small rectangular hole. In the blackness of that hole a shape materialised. It was the profile of a very old looking woman. 
Her head suddenly turned to the side and she looked right at me. SHe had inhumanly huge eyes and her skin was old and worn, almost like it was mummified. She crawled out and up my legs. I couldn&#39;t move, only watch as she stripped my pants down. Apparently I was a guy, she began fondling my manly parts but I couldn&#39;t feel it. She then climbed on me and proceded to have sex with me and I couldn&#39;t move or feel a thing. She kissed me a few times, her lips were dry and her breath felt old and moldy. I wanted to get away but couldn&#39;t.



*4- Waterfall & the Walrus*

Played in the water at the top of a small waterfall. Slid down it like a waterslide and let myself be carried away by the river current. I was relaxed but there was the lingering fear that I was going to suddenly be pulled downward by a strong current.
Came to a sand bar. Climbed up onto it and relaxed in the sun. Felt good to just lay there and be warm. Heard splashing. Sat up and watched either a massive Walrus or elephant seal lumber up onto the sandbar. It came close to me and turned to face me. I cringed away from it when I saw it had now snout. It was like someone had roughly hacked it off. It&#39;s eyes were doglike and sad looking and where it&#39;s nose and mouth were supposed to be there was only a huge cavern of shredded flesh and dangling muscle. I could see right into it&#39;s head to the back of it&#39;s throat. The insides of it&#39;s mouth quivered as it breathed.




*5- Homer the Bathroom Hog*

Was at a parade of pimped vehicles and suddenly had to go to the bathroom. Went into a nearby establishment to use the bathroom but saw Homer Simpson get there before I could. I waited for a really long time for him to come out, dancing around as i tried like crazy not to pee myself. 
Dashed to the other side of the restaraunt and saw another bathroom door, but it was a men&#39;s bathroom. I didn&#39;t care. I got in, undone my pants and was about to sit on the toilet when I noticed that only the bottom half of the door was there. People were looking in at me. I did my pants up, came out and found a woman&#39;s bathroom right beside it. The door was all there. I walked in but this room was being cleaned by a guy in a french maid outfit. I closed and locked the door and remember saying..."Go about your business. I don&#39;t care. I really need to pee." I then whipped down my pants and used the bathroom. 
When I was done I left and made my way back through the restaraunt. Discovered that Homer was still in the original bathroom. I stood around outside waiting to see him.

----------


## EVIL JOE

> *3- Mauseleum Sex*
> 
> Walked through a stale mausoleum. A slab of elevated stone, marble I think, looked inviting. I went and laid on it. At my feet was the wall and an outcropping of rock that looked like a tombstone inscription. It fell away to reveal a small rectangular hole. In the blackness of that hole a shape materialised. It was the profile of a very old looking woman. 
> Her head suddenly turned to the side and she looked right at me. SHe had inhumanly huge eyes and her skin was old and worn, almost like it was mummified. She crawled out and up my legs. I couldn&#39;t move, only watch as she stripped my pants down. Apparently I was a guy, she began fondling my manly parts but I couldn&#39;t feel it. She then climbed on me and proceded to have sex with me and I couldn&#39;t move or feel a thing. She kissed me a few times, her lips were dry and her breath felt old and moldy. I wanted to get away but couldn&#39;t.
> [/b]



That sounds disgustingly terrible, but at the same time, immensely funny.

----------


## Jr_Worley

> That sounds disgustingly terrible, but at the same time, immensely funny.
> [/b]



You hit the nail right on the head lawl      ::shock::

----------


## Placebo

So now you&#39;ve also experienced the opposite sex in a dream&#33;  ::D: 
Pity you didn&#39;t feel anything though... then again, that&#39;s probably a blessing, given the circumstances.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Yeah, that was a pretty sick dream, sick as in sick, not sick as in good. I&#39;ve had dreams where I&#39;ve been guys but this one was different because I hadn&#39;t realized I was a guy till that thing grabbed  hold of a part of me that I hadn&#39;t realized was there. *shudders*. So glad I didn&#39;t feel anything. Wonder what that&#39;d make me if I&#39;d felt and enjoyed such an interaction.   :Eek:  



*NOV 24th - A YEAR AS A DREAM VIEWSIAN&#33;&#33;*

Funny I barely recall any dreams from last night. Better have some good ones tonight in celebration of my DV b-day.   ::bigteeth::  


*1- Messy Drawers*

Just remember continuously sorting and rearranging clothes in a dresser. The shirts were all folded wrong and in the wrong drawers.



*2- Dying Batteries*

Tried to use my electric toothbrush and to my dismay it was barely worked. The batteries were nearly dead. I was so horribly depressed.



*3- Hair Cut*

Was in front of a mirror messing with my hair. I&#39;d gotten it cut severely short like one of Winona Ryder&#39;s really short do&#39;s. It made me look like a boy instead of the lovely young lady that I am.



*4- Dream Journaling*

Was scribbling down dreams, a couple of the ones mentioned above as well as a few from before that i&#39;d forgotten. One had something to do to with a snow leapord. Another about me following a light, like a willow-the-wisp, through a bunch of pine trees. Something else about the sky, fiery sky or burnt sky or something. There were others I can&#39;t remember now.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Nov 25th*

*1- Mayor Me*

Gave a speech at the head of a huge celebration in a strange city. Was a carnival like atomosphere but I didn&#39;t feel very festive. Left after my part was done and roamed down the streets on my own. As I strolled I wondered how the hell I ended up Mayor. I&#39;d never intended to.
Got to my apartment building and there were two oversized shotglasses stuck into the building just above the entrance way. Made me want a few shots of whiskey. Continued on to find a liquor store but never found one. Still don&#39;t know how I ended up Mayor.



*2- The Bouquet*

Sitting at home watching cartoons, Family guy or American Dad. A knock at the door. Sounded suspiciously like a &#39;cop knock&#39;. Answered and a guy was standing there with a huge bouquet of flowers. I accepted them and put them in the vase on the table. Found the sentiment card and there was only an odd symbol scribbled on it. 
Others were in the house but I was obssessed by the flowers, wondering who sent them. They were almost alien looking. Some opened suddenly. The sort of looked like huge daylillies but their petals looked like silver leaf. Others opened and they were starshaped and different colors. They resembled wizards. Others were on spiral stems and some looked like gold pom poms. Very unusual and I wish I could remember what that symbol on the card was.



*3- Vampire Rave*

In the midst of a rave that was primarily all vamipires. I don&#39;t think I was one. Made my way through the continually undulating bodies as the music pumped so loudly that it felt as if the bass &#39;shock waved&#39; through my body. 
With a group we sought out the owner. She was the one who tossed them out to the masses as if she were tossing candy out to children. WE came to her, she was barely dressed, only a strip of cloth wrapped around her chest that barely hid her nipples. The wore a long narrow loincloth type thing on her bottom hald. She was very beautiful and everyone seemed entranced by her. 
They stood in line to kiss her feet and be given a gift. I slowly backed out of the room and bumped into a vampire who looked like Tom Cruise in Interview with the Vampire. (blah, i hate Cruise) He took me by the hand and led me out into a lavish hall. We instantly stripped and got busy 69 style. I didn&#39;t enjoy it, not as much as I should have. It was where we were. 
The dream changed and we were on top of a huge gothic looking castle. There was a huge half moon in the sky and the world was shrouded in fog below us. Tom told me that we were stuck inbetween, not quite celestial and not quite earthly, or something along those lines.



*4- Leia and her Lines*

Was in a Star Wars movie, one of the old ones. Han, Leia and I were in a ship of some sort trying to escape. There was a teleprompter that we read our lines from.  It&#39;d go smoothly until Leia&#39;s part. She kept messing up the line, it was only about 5 words. She kept mis pronouncing the last word or name.
It was strange, like we really were in a deadly situation and needed to escape yet we were acting at the same time. As soon as Leia got her lines right we would be able to escape but she kept messing them up. 


*
5- George&#39;s Accident*

Was riding in a small car with Elaine from Sienfeld. I suddenly got a mental flash of George Constanza getting hit by a huge bus. His body flew out of his vehicle and landed across the street from the bus. I was about to tell Elaine when we came upon the scene of the accident. 
We saw George&#39;s body lying on the sidewalk. Elaine ran over to it ,not believing he was dead. She began gathering up beer cans and bottles that were scattered around him.
I approached a cop and asked when George had died. They cop scratched his head and said..."Shit.. we forgot we had a corpse over there. Someone should have covered the body."
They tried to cover George but Elaine wouldn&#39;t let them. She kept saying he wasn&#39;t dead. 
(dont&#39; know why I dream seinfeld, don&#39;t even watch the show)


*6- School & Lu*

In a school office trying to convince the principal to let me attend. Took some doing but she accepted me. As I walked through the hallways I said hi to various people I&#39;d went to school with in the past. Came to my locker, which looked like a pantry closet, and tossed my things inside. As i closed the door I happened to catch a glimpse of a familiar looking guy out of the corner of my eye.
I followed and stopped him. "I know you, I&#39;ve dreamed about you." I told him. The guy didn&#39;t look like any of the Lucifers in my previous dreams, he looked rather frail and faggy in this one, but I knew it was him. He smiled and said, "I&#39;ve dreamed about you too Mikky Gal. So if you know me what&#39;s my name?"
I couldn&#39;t remember suddenly. The Mikky Gal thing riled my anger and made me forget the guy&#39;s name. We continued walking through the school together, me simply trying to remember his name. I knew it sounded similar to Mikky Gal but It wouldn&#39;t come to me. 




*7- Excavation*

Was at an excavation site. We were surrounded by massive earthly structures that looked like termite mounds. Most people were patiently chiselling their way into the mounds. I had a scalpal and was peeling layers of the mounds away. Cant&#39; for the life of me remember what we were searching for. Anyway, beside me was a girl with a chainsaw. She was trying to hack her way into the mounds with it but it was barely making a scratch on the surface. The blade would wobble and lock up every little while and she&#39;d have to restart it.
When I really looked at the chainsaw I saw that it was held together by what looked like masking and electrical tape. There was also a strip of cloth wrapped around it to bind it together somehow. I began fearing for my life. Knew the blade would eventually pop off and hack me in half. But I couldn&#39;t leave. I needed to dig up whatever it was we were searching for. Knew it was within my grasp and was willing to risk my life to find it.



*8- Factory Job*

A guy was explaining to me how to operate a huge machine in a factory. It was my job to operate the thing and it was a major part of the business. The guy and I&#39;s conversation veered off topic and we started chatting about old times together (though I didn&#39;t even know the guy). 
He suddenly said he had to leave. He looked at his arm as if he were looking at a watch. There was no watch, only a series of scars ticked up his arm. He said goodbye and left.
I turned to the machine and realize I didn&#39;t know how to work the damned thing. I started fiddling with it to try make it work, nearly panicing knowing I was at the head of the most important part of the factory&#39;s operations.

----------


## NeAvO

I know its a bit late but...

 :Party:   "Happy Dream Viewsan Birthday"  :Party: 





> Yeah, that was a pretty sick dream, sick as in sick, not sick as in good. I&#39;ve had dreams where I&#39;ve been guys but this one was different because I hadn&#39;t realized I was a guy till that thing grabbed  hold of a part of me that I hadn&#39;t realized was there. *shudders*. So glad I didn&#39;t feel anything. Wonder what that&#39;d make me if I&#39;d felt and enjoyed such an interaction.   
> [/b]



No wonder people say you&#39;re creepy  :wink2:

----------


## Merlock

> *4- Leia and her Lines*
> 
> Was in a Star Wars movie, one of the old ones. Han, Leia and I were in a ship of some sort trying to escape. There was a teleprompter that we read our lines from.  It&#39;d go smoothly until Leia&#39;s part. She kept messing up the line, it was only about 5 words. She kept mis pronouncing the last word or name.
> It was strange, like we really were in a deadly situation and needed to escape yet we were acting at the same time. As soon as Leia got her lines right we would be able to escape but she kept messing them up. [/b]



I find that curious. I can recall a large amount of dreams with the same concept, where basically what&#39;s happening is some average every-day thing, which is in fact an action of illusion (playing a role instead of being that role, training in something instead of doing it, etc.) but has the consequences of what the illusion portrays.

But either way, I&#39;m as always green with envy at your recall, keep it up, hahah.

----------


## Vex Kitten

::biggrin::  

Hi guys. 
Thanks for the DV birthday wishes NeAvo. And what people think I&#39;m creepy? As far as I knew it was only one...  :Sad:  ...   ::wink::  

Merlock, good to hear from you again. That Leia dream had me thinking for a bit after I posted it. I think that one was one big ol flashing lucid dream trigger that I failed to pick up on. *sighs* I dream such nonsensical things and rarely ever clue into the fact that Im dreaming. 
Oh, and don&#39;t envy me because of my dream recall. Envy me because of my beauty.   ::wink::  




*Nov 26th*


*1- Stalking &#39;Rope" Tornado*

Was in the passenger seat of a van. We (can&#39;t remember who all was inside) were speeding away from a city that was being bombarded by tornadoes. Got a good distance away and thought we were home free. I happened to look back and saw a really thin tornado racing up the road behind us. It was white and wasn&#39;t funnel shaped. It looked more like a really thick rope dangling from the sky.
We sped up, following the road ahead of us as we tried to outrace the tornado. Came to a big curve in the road that lead us around and nearly back toward the twister. It leapt from the road and charged toward us. It slammed into my side of the van, ripped the mirror off. We then were sucked up into the air and tossed over beside a house.
We all survived. I climbed out and ran for shelter under a rickety looking gazebo. Lighting flashed overhead and I knew that if I set foot outside I&#39;d get struck. The tornado was still coming after us. After me, I realized. Saw a woman dressed in a lacy looking and loose fitting black dress. She also had a sheer black veil hiding her face. Reminded me of a gypsy. I told her to stop the tornado. She said I was the only one who could stop it but she was lying.  I knew she was capable of stopping it too. 
In a panic I ran for the woman and we started fighting, each telling the other to stop the tornado before it killed us all. Can&#39;t remember anything after that.



*2- Cowboy Picture*

On what looked like a ranch. I was running around like crazy taking pictures of everything. Didn&#39;t bother to check my camera settings or take the lighting into account. Just snapped photos like tomorrow wasn&#39;t coming. After shooting a couple of rolls I realized I probably didn&#39;t have a half decent picture at all.
Happened to look to my right. A cowboy was sitting on a cement block. His shirt and hat were black or really dark blue, his pants and boots were white. From my point of view (which was lower as I was standing down a small hill) the upper dark half of the cowboy was set against the pale grey overcast sky. His lighter lower half was brilliant and stood out against the trees silhouetted in the background. I took a bunch of photos of the cowboy. He never moved, just sat there letting me &#39;shoot&#39; him.



*3- Firestation Fire*

In a firestation, for some odd reason I was the cook. I put a pan of cookies into the furnace as if it were an oven and then left.
Across the street I was visiting D&#39;s family. They wondered where the kids had gone. I looked outside only to see that one end of the fires station was totally engulfed in flames. Fire fighters scrambled around trying to put out the fire. 
I suddenly remembered that the kids had followed me into the station and had helped me whip up the batch of cookies. I ran back to the burning building, burst in and made my way through the smoke filled halls. It was really hard to breath, my eyes stung. I stopped suddenly and thought what am I suffering for and I simply created a bubble of smokeless air around me in which i could breath. 
Found the kids in the cellar. I encased them in air bubbles similar to mine. They also kept the fire at bay as we escaped. Took them back home and then watched the fire fighters try to snuff out the blaze, which I believe I caused by putting those cookies in the furnace. hehehe



*4- Chris Angel*

Don&#39;t remember much of this, only standing in what looked like an empty parking lot with a crowd of people. Chris Angel was giving an elaborate explanation of something or other. I was incredibly bored and wished he&#39;d hurry up with the magic already. 
He eventually realized he&#39;d forgotten his handcuffs. I moved closer to him and told him not to worry. He could use mine. I pulled them out of my back pocket and gave them to him. For a split second I wondered why I had handcuffs but those thoughts died as Chris began working his magic.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

> Hi guys. 
> Thanks for the DV birthday wishes NeAvo. And what people think I&#39;m creepy? As far as I knew it was only one...  ...   [/b]



 ::bigteeth::  Yeah, but you&#39;re creepy in a fun way.





> Don&#39;t remember much of this, only standing in what looked like an empty parking lot with a crowd of people. Chris Angel was giving an elaborate explanation of something or other. I was incredibly bored and wished he&#39;d hurry up with the magic already. 
> He eventually realized he&#39;d forgotten his handcuffs. I moved closer to him and told him not to worry. He could use mine. I pulled them out of my back pocket and gave them to him. For a split second I wondered why I had handcuffs but those thoughts died as Chris began working his magic.[/b]



Okay, since I don&#39;t know who Chris Angel is, this dream seems a lot more kinky than it probably is.  Handcuffs, "working his magic", a crowd of people, you moving closer to him, etc.  ::bigteeth:: 

And, you mean to say you *don&#39;t* normally carry a pair of handcuffs around with you?  :Sad:  Damn.  You totally just shattered one of my more fun preconceptions.

----------


## Jr_Worley

> Yeah, but you&#39;re creepy in a fun way.
> Okay, since I don&#39;t know who Chris Angel is, this dream seems a lot more kinky than it probably is.  Handcuffs, "working his magic", a crowd of people, you moving closer to him, etc. 
> 
> And, you mean to say you *don&#39;t* normally carry a pair of handcuffs around with you?  Damn.  You totally just shattered one of my more fun preconceptions.
> [/b]



Chris Angel is a magician and hes pretty good too

----------


## ezekiel7

> Chris Angel [/b]




Dude&#33; ette... You didn&#39;t want the explanation&#33;&#33;&#33; Maybe that&#39;s how houdini became the magician he was&#33; ...AHHHH... =P on the other hand, you and handcuffs with a magician, niiice.. hah, he reminds me of Kiss&#33; A ton of make-up, then none at all.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Hey guys. 

Blue: I actually don&#39;t mind being called creepy, believe me, I&#39;ve been called much worse. And after reading your interpretation of the Chris Angel dream I can see where you got the impression that it was kinkier than it really was.   ::content::   And no, I don&#39;t *normally* carry handcuffs with me. Only break them out for special occasions.

Jr: Hi again. I&#39;ve got to get back to your journal. It reminds me alot of the stuff I used to constantly dream just a few years ago. Almost feels like home there.   ::wink::  

Zeek: True, I don&#39;t need or want to know how he did his tricks. And come to think of it, that dream could have been way more fun if I&#39;d put the handcuffs and Angel to better use.   ::bigteeth::  

*

Nov 27th*


*1- Wrestling Match/Sleepy*

Watched what was supposed to be a death wrestling match. Remember the one guy was dressed in black, Undertakerish looking. The other looked like a demented football player, helmet with moose antlers on it and a huge face mask, ragged football uniform. 
They fought but in the midst of the match the wrestlers started tossing candy out to the kiddies. I ran and scooped some up too but only got a few gums, 5 I think. Suddenly felt really sleepy, looked and saw a girl who was sleeping too. Someone told me to take her out to the van. I picked up the girl and as I carried her away my eyes closed. Felt severely sleep deprived, couldn&#39;t open my eyes back up. Somehow I could sense where the walls and people were and staggered my way out of the arena. Got to the vehicle and I put the girl in the front seat. I laid in the back, eyes still feeling glued shut, and passed right out.



*2- Me & Blue in Jail*

Title says it all. I looked across the huge cell and there was sprawled a beautiful woman in a slinky red gown. Blue Meanie was there, sitting at the feet of this gorgeous woman. On my side of the cell the walls were slanted back and I sort of sprawled back and laid on them as I watched Blue interact with this woman. His hands slid up her dress and he eventually had the woman squirming all over the place. 
I turned away, feeling ashamed for watching. As I looked to the corner I noticed a small fire on the carpet. I ran over and stomped it out but it kept lighting up again. I lost count of how many times I killed the fire only to have it flare up again, sometimes even flaring up on my pant leg. 
I tossed a thick blanket on the hot spot and that kept it from flaring up again. I turned back to see Blue sitting alone. I waved to him but he didn&#39;t see me or ignored me. I tried to call him BLUE but had no voice. The room switched to me sitting on the slanted wall again. I was shackled to it. I kept trying to call to Blue, who wasn&#39;t shackled, to help me but he didn&#39;t seem to hear me. (that snob   :tongue2: ) Oh, I remember I couldn&#39;t keep my eyes off his hair. 



*3- Hospital/Shooting Spree*

Seemed to be watching a movie. Ice T was sitting in a hospital room eating a hospital dinner. A bunch of suited guys were in the room too discussing criminals. 
I suddenly found myself in Ice T&#39;s place, I was physically him but mentally me. I poked my fork around the bland food and there was a cigarette in it. I jabbed it with the fork and looked at it. IT was some sort of warning. Suddenly a barrage of bullets exploded through the windows, killing many of the suits. I rolled off the bed, grabbed as many weapons as I could off the dead guys and charged outside. 
A van squealed away and I was going to give chase but dozens of gun toting guys appeared from nowhere and started firing at me. I ran through the hail of bullets picking off one bastard at a time, taking special care to aim at their faces. Loved seeing their faces explode off. Anyway, after killing most of these guys I managed to catch up to the van, jumped on the back, crawled on top, stood up on the roof and, gun in both hands, shot downward through the roof into the driver and passenger seat. I fired for what felt like an eternity. Sooo amazing. The van eventually swirved and I was knocked free. Think I broke my legs when I landed and rolled. I then just laid there in the grass looking up at the sky for the longest time, wondering if I was going to die.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Nov 29th*


*1- The Bird Nest*

Was out in a park taking photos. Came to an odd looking tree and noticed a bird nest in a branch sort of near to the ground. I asked whoever was with me to reach up and pull the branch down. They couldn&#39;t reach. Found a cane shaped stick and used that to latch onto the branch. As I pulled it down the entire branch snapped off the tree.
I was relieved to see that I&#39;d snagged the wrong branch. The birdnest was still okay. I walked over and reached up, simply grabbed the dangling pine like leaves of the now reachable branch. Pulled it down to see what looked like a cross between a Cardinal and a cedar wax wing snuggled in the nest. She didn&#39;t move, two of her babies poked out and I took a bunch of pictures. From the other side I managed to pry out a third baby bird and took more photos. 
Something happened, I tripped and pulled the branch down with me as I fell. I let go of it when I hit ground. Got up and looked beneath me, the baby birds were lying on the ground. One was crushed and the other two were trembling. I carefully scooped them up with a tweezer shaped branch and was going to put them back in the nest but I couldn&#39;t reach the damned branch again. 



*2- Me & J in Niagara  Falls*

Stared with me living on Pierce Ave again. A knock came at the door, my mother answered and said some hoodlum was at the door. It was J. I shoved her aside and told her he wasn&#39;t a hoodlum. Grabbed him by the hand and led him out of the neighborhood. 
As we walked, it began to snow. Big fluffy surreal snowflakes. It looked twilightish too. The snow sparkled and drifted laziliy in the dim light of street lamps. It piled up quickly on the ground.
J, who said he&#39;s rarely ever seen snow, was amazed. He pulled away from me and started catching the snow, running his hands through it. He made a snowball and threw it at me. Hit me in the side of the  head. I then whipped one back at him, hit him in the butt. Re ran around in the middle of the street having a snowball fight, hiding behind the parked cars trying to avoid being smacked with a snowball. 
After a while I realized j was in a grey t shirt. He was shivering. I told him to follow me but he wanted to stay in the snow. So we simply strolled through it, hand in hand.
Eventually ended up at a pricey hotel. I got a room but they wouldn&#39;t let J sleep in it with me. Said he needed some sort of pass card. So we stood in line waiting for his turn to get this stupid card. He got his pic done and was given his card, we moved to another line where it had to get    stamped. J grabbed the stamp and stamped all the way across. The ladies bitched him out. 
From behind came arguing. IT looked like a courtroom. A kid of about 6 was standing before the judge. As he talked he said &#39;bitch&#39; every other word. The judge yelled back at him. With everyone distracted by the argument I took J&#39;s card and swiped the stamp over it again and we sneaked out. 
Decided to give him a private tour of Niagara Falls. We took all the shortcuts I used to take when I lived there, shared stories of my life there. We came to the mall. It was massive. We went inside and up an escalator. At the top I discovered we had to cross a trampoline-ish type bridge over the busy street below. J didn&#39;t want to but I took his hand and together we charged across the bridge. Inside the mall we wandered until we found a way down again. It was a very narrow spiral staircase. I went down first, had to stand on a step that lazily swirled around the central pole. J just jumped down and met me at the bottom.
Ended up in a small dark movie theater. We sat together, separate from everyone else. The movie was a bout a bunch of indians constructing stone bridges. Looked like a documentary. I lost interest in the movie and snuggled closer to J. I wrapped an arm around him and felt so amazingly warm and real and blissful. He rested his head on mine and we sat like that in the dark until the bridges in the movie started crumbling. We sat up and paid attention and the bridges fell apart and even fell on some of the indians, crushing and drowning them. There then was a picture of what looked like sickly spider monkeys. IT said they used to live in the Niagara region.  J stood up and yelled, "It&#39;s a lie&#33; You all don&#39;t believe that, do you?"
We left, he seemed really troubled and all I wanted was to get him back to the motel room. But we got distracted by what looked like several inflatable circus tents all joined together. J wanted to investigate them. I  didn&#39;t. I wanted to drag his ass back to the hotel room but he insisted on seeing what was inside the tents. He looked so suddenly happy that I couldn&#39;t deny him what he wanted. He hugged me and told me he loved me and I felt like crying. Somehow it felt like goodbye. I held his hand tightly so I wouldn&#39;t lose him as we went to check out the tents. 




*3- Good Priest/Bad Priest*

(had a long convo about God with a couple of guys right before I went to bed. Also... chatted with Zeek and this is the dream that came of it)

Was locked in a midevel looking dungeon. What looked like two priests approached me. I was chained to a wall. They stared at me for the longest time and it made me uncomfortable. Felt as if they were looking inside me. 
I recognised the one, DR. The other&#39;s face seemed shaded or darkened somehow and I couldn&#39;t make out his features. They suddenly started in on me about abandoning religion. They switched, playing good cop bad cop, except it was good priest, bad priest. The bad one was like a fire and brimstone preacher, he repeatedly called me Satan&#39;s whore and told me I was going to burn in hell for all eternity... blah blah blah. DR was the nice guy. He&#39;d question me gently and assure me that God still loved me, that he never abandoned me and never would. He was so effective with his words that he continually brought tears to my eyes. But then the bad guy would jump in and bitch me down again. 
I eventually broke down and wept. DR came and comforted me, wiped away my tears and caressed my hair. He undid one of the cuffs that held me to the wall. The bad guy picked up a huge book that had been laying on the floor. He flipped through the pages and began reciting passages as if he were trying to exorcise me. 
At one point he yelled out, Ezekiel (something:something, wish I could remember the passage #&#39;s) He recited a bunch of things from that book, each new passage he&#39;s boom out, "Ezekiel, *chapter and verse #* before he read the verse. 
At one point I felt there was something I was supposed to remember. Something about Ezekiel. I looked to DR and tried to speak but he leaned in and kissed me very softly on the lips. He made me completely forget what I was going to say. I then couldn&#39;t take my eyes from him. Somehow I felt he&#39;s saved me and I loved him in a way I&#39;d never experienced before. (very odd dream, felt things I&#39;ve never felt before)

**no more late late late night discussions for me**

----------


## ezekiel7

> *3- Good Priest/Bad Priest*
> 
> (had a long convo about God with a couple of guys right before I went to bed. Also... chatted with Zeek and this is the dream that came of it)
> 
> Was locked in a midevel looking dungeon. What looked like two priests approached me. I was chained to a wall. They stared at me for the longest time and it made me uncomfortable. Felt as if they were looking inside me. 
> I recognised the one, DR. The other&#39;s face seemed shaded or darkened somehow and I couldn&#39;t make out his features. They suddenly started in on me about abandoning religion. They switched, playing good cop bad cop, except it was good priest, bad priest. The bad one was like a fire and brimstone preacher, he repeatedly called me Satan&#39;s whore and told me I was going to burn in hell for all eternity... blah blah blah. DR was the nice guy. He&#39;d question me gently and assure me that God still loved me, that he never abandoned me and never would. He was so effective with his words that he continually brought tears to my eyes. But then the bad guy would jump in and bitch me down again. 
> I eventually broke down and wept. DR came and comforted me, wiped away my tears and caressed my hair. He undid one of the cuffs that held me to the wall. The bad guy picked up a huge book that had been laying on the floor. He flipped through the pages and began reciting passages as if he were trying to exorcise me. 
> At one point he yelled out, Ezekiel (something:something, wish I could remember the passage #&#39;s) He recited a bunch of things from that book, each new passage he&#39;s boom out, "Ezekiel, *chapter and verse #* before he read the verse. 
> At one point I felt there was something I was supposed to remember. Something about Ezekiel. I looked to DR and tried to speak but he leaned in and kissed me very softly on the lips. He made me completely forget what I was going to say. I then couldn&#39;t take my eyes from him. Somehow I felt he&#39;s saved me and I loved him in a way I&#39;d never experienced before. (very odd dream, felt things I&#39;ve never felt before)
> ...



lol, that&#39;s awesome&#33; I was almost dissapointed but I guess that EILDs do work...

----------


## Vex Kitten

Hi Zeek.   :smiley:  
The EILD almost worked. If that guy hadn&#39;t distracted me I probably would have remembered what I was supposed to remember. That dream was so odd. All that God talk before bed kept running through my mind as I lay down to sleep. And when I started drifting off I thought of that Dream a Little Dream of Me thing. No more religious discussions for me at 3 am.


*Nov 29th*


*1- Selma Hayek*

In a change room type area. Felt I was being watched. Turne to see Selma Hayek staring at me in a way that I didn&#39;t like too much. Started swearing at her, told her to stop. I then felt someone else was staring at me. Turned and bitched them out too. Selma then started dancing which took everyone&#39;s eyes off me. Which I was grateful for.



*2- Field Lion*

Only recall seeing a lion in a newly plowed field. We followed it and I took pics until it was too far out of range for me to get any good shots of it. Had to warn people a lion was on the prowl in the area.



*3- Little House on the Prairie?*   

No clue where this dream came from but I was in that house from that show, up in the second level. I looked down and watched the father and mother from that show. They were in a totally modern tub, a hot tub or jacuzzi I think. And they were... naked.   ::?:   I&#39;d never been in one so I sneaked down and slipped into it with them. I moved down over the jet of bubbles so my tale bone was massaged by the jet of water. Felt amazing.
Looked at the others, the woman was dead, floating face down in the water. The guy scooped her out and put powder or flour all over her body and then poured something else over it. I didn&#39;t care. I had the tub to myself. No matter to me what he did with his wife&#39;s corpse.



*4- School with Du and J*

In a caf with Du and J. Du had a styrofoam bowl full of fries and we were discussing the best way to eat fries. It was a toss up between poutine and chilli fries. 
J barely said anything, just ate quitely. I took one of my chips and dipped it into Du&#39;s ketchup smothered fries. Didn&#39;t dip it right in but he got offended and refused to eat anymore. Said he didn&#39;t want my germs all over his food. I tried to explain I didn&#39;t really dip the chip in. And if I had I wouldn&#39;t have ate it because I despise ketchup. We started arguing about the goods and evils of ketchup.
J eventually piped up, told Du that I hated ketchup and that I&#39;d rather rip my own face off than eat ketchup. This made me laugh and I turned my attention to J since D was being such a bitch about everything. 
We went to class, Du sat behind me and J, who shared a long desk. I pulled an unfinished painting out and told J he had to finish it for me. He said he would and Du threatened to tell on us. J stood up, turned around and drilled the guy right in the face. No one did anything. Class continued on as usual. 


*5- Limo Driving Lucid (DILD)*

Was at a prom type dance. We all left, piled into a limo. Most squeezed into the back. I climbed into the front over the guy who was sitting in the passenger seat. I got comfortable behind the whee. I was wearing a rediculously frilly light blue dress. The guy beside me inched over and tried to run his hands up my thigh. I swung my feet around and planted them on his chest. I shoved him back and told him to keep his effin  hands to himself. He got mad and told me to hurry and drive them to ?cant&#39; remember?.
Drove along and suddenly  the world went dark. Almost pitch black. Could barely make out the dividing line on the road. As I was struggling to keep us on  pavement I muttered, "What the fuck am I doing driving. I never drive." I looked at the guy and wondered who he was. I didn&#39;t know him at all. "This has got to be a dream." I said to him.

When I realized that it was a dream, I burst into a snickering laughter and slammed my foot down on the gas. The limo launched full speed into the near pitch black. The people in the back of the limo were screaming and begging for me to slow down. The guy beside me started calling me down, as if berating me would make me pull over and let them out. He only pissed me off and I started swirving all over the barely visible road. 

I laughed like a freaking maniac as everyone else screamed and wept and begged for me to stop. The guy yelled, "What if there&#39;s a car ahead, how will you see it, how will you avoid it, you&#39;re going to kill us, aren&#39;t you?" I slammed on the breaks suddenly and the guy flew forward and smashed his face off the inside of the windshield. When he slumped back in his seat i calmly stated, "Cars have tail lights, idiot. Now shut up and enjoy the ride."

I sped off again, people still screeching and crying. Though I couldn&#39;t see it I knew we were coming up to a steep hill. I gripped onto the steering wheel harder and announced, "Watch this...just like the Duke boys baby." We barreled up the hill and leapt over it, soared through the air for a good 10 or so seconds. I yelled out the accompanying &#39;Yee Haaaw" just before we slammed back down onto pavement. 

The guy beside me started swearing and calling me down again. He reached over and tried to steer the car. "Stupid fuck, now we&#39;re all going to die." I yelled and jerked the wheel suddenly to the left. The limo spun in slow motion as we plunged into a field grill first. The car tipped upward and it&#39;s ass end flew up. I immedieately closed my eyes and reminded myself that I was dreaming and I managed to stay stationary as the car and it&#39;s occupants spun and crashed around me. 

When I finally opened my eyes I had to demand the dream to stablize. It was blurry. When it solidified people were broken and bloodied all around me. The guy across from me looked as if his face were smashed up pretty bad. Despite this, he mumbled, "I&#39;m going to kill you, you bitch."

I couldn&#39;t help but smile. "Not if I kill you first." I informed him and thrust my right hand into his face. I felt the tips of my fingers push through his brain tissue and hit against the back of his skull. I somehow grabbed the back of his head from the inside and pulled it out the front of his face, basically turning his head inside out. 

I then turned to the others in the back, was going to put them out of their misery too but woke up.




*6- Angellic Me* Lucid (HIT)

Walked through a field, knew I was dreaming. I stood and watched the sun setting. It was amazingly scarlet and orange. The clouds above the sunset were super saturated with color. 

I was atop a hill, barefoot. I could feel the soft grass beneath my feet. I suddenly wondered why I was walking when I could be flying. Tried to soar upward but only managed to hover a few inches off the ground.
Up ahead was a chair. It looked like an abandoned car seat. I went and sat in it and Made myself rise. The chair slowly spiralled upward at a stomach turning pace. When I eventually looked down to see how high up I was my stomach flipped and I suddenly feared falling. I tried to tell myself I didn&#39;t need to be afraid, I was dreaming, but the fear wouldn&#39;t leave.

Wondered what I&#39;d do if I fell. In my panic I sprouted wings, huge grey and white wings. (sort of reminded me of pidgeon wings). I let go of the chair and watched it drop to the earth as I hovered in place, wings spread wide. After the chair dropped out of sight I flew and soared through the clouds. Felt so amazingly free as I watched the earth passs beneath me. 

I stopped suddenly and remembered that I was supposed to destroy the earth. I hovered high in the clouds and brought my hands out before my eyes. A faint aura surrounded them and I knew that it was the power with which I would destroy the earth. I pointed both hands toward the planet and was about to let loose a stream of destrtuctive power but changed my mind. Instead of blowing up the earth I wanted to crack it like an egg and watch it drift apart. 

I crossed my arms over my chest, wrapped myself in my wings and plummeted feet first toward the earth. When My feet struck it, it would crack in half and then crumble apart, it&#39;s pieces to drift eternally off into space. I only dropped about 3/4&#39;s of the way down and someone (quite rudely) woke me up.   ::angry::

----------


## Jr_Worley

> When I finally opened my eyes I had to demand the dream to stablize. It was blurry. When it solidified people were broken and bloodied all around me. The guy across from me looked as if his face were smashed up pretty bad. Despite this, he mumbled, "I&#39;m going to kill you, you bitch."
> 
> I couldn&#39;t help but smile. "Not if I kill you first." I informed him and thrust my right hand into his face. I felt the tips of my fingers push through his brain tissue and hit against the back of his skull. I somehow grabbed the back of his head from the inside and pulled it out the front of his face, basically turning his head inside out.
> 
> I then turned to the others in the back, was going to put them out of their misery too but woke up.[/b]



Lol thats so awesome,
Must have been really fun   ::content:: 





> I crossed my arms over my chest, wrapped myself in my wings and plummeted feet first toward the earth. When My feet struck it, it would crack in half and then crumble apart, it&#39;s pieces to drift eternally off into space. I only dropped about 3/4&#39;s of the way down and someone (quite rudely) woke me up.[/b]



Thats my worst fear is someone waking me up

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> When I realized that it was a dream, I burst into a snickering laughter and slammed my foot down on the gas. The limo launched full speed into the near pitch black. The people in the back of the limo were screaming and begging for me to slow down. The guy beside me started calling me down, as if berating me would make me pull over and let them out. He only pissed me off and I started swirving all over the barely visible road. 
> 
> I laughed like a freaking maniac as everyone else screamed and wept and begged for me to stop. The guy yelled, "What if there&#39;s a car ahead, how will you see it, how will you avoid it, you&#39;re going to kill us, aren&#39;t you?" I slammed on the breaks suddenly and the guy flew forward and smashed his face off the inside of the windshield. When he slumped back in his seat i calmly stated, "Cars have tail lights, idiot. Now shut up and enjoy the ride."
> 
> I sped off again, people still screeching and crying. Though I couldn&#39;t see it I knew we were coming up to a steep hill. I gripped onto the steering wheel harder and announced, "Watch this...just like the Duke boys baby." We barreled up the hill and leapt over it, soared through the air for a good 10 or so seconds. I yelled out the accompanying &#39;Yee Haaaw" just before we slammed back down onto pavement. 
> 
> The guy beside me started swearing and calling me down again. He reached over and tried to steer the car. "Stupid fuck, now we&#39;re all going to die." I yelled and jerked the wheel suddenly to the left. The limo spun in slow motion as we plunged into a field grill first. The car tipped upward and it&#39;s ass end flew up. I immedieately closed my eyes and reminded myself that I was dreaming and I managed to stay stationary as the car and it&#39;s occupants spun and crashed around me. 
> 
> 
> [/b]



Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice.  ::evil:: 
Way to completely own that LD, Vex.  ::goodjob2::

----------


## Vex Kitten

Heh heh, Hi again Jr.W.
That part was disturbingly awesome and fun. After I turned the guy&#39;s head inside out there came a couple of seconds where I simply stared at him and thought, &#39;how the hell am I going to describe this in my dream journal?&#39;


Hi Oneironaut.
I really enjoyed that LD. I never drive irl so I decided to just go crazy and put the petal to the metal. It was so great. I&#39;ll have to remember to drive again in an LD sometime.

Thanks for dropping by.
 ::bigteeth::

----------


## ezekiel7

Good Job Vexxx&#33; I still think we have something with that EILD =P 

Awesome that you are getting Lucids &#33; Keep up the good work...

----------


## Vex Kitten

I think there&#39;s something there too in regards to the EILD. (You may be a genius, Zeek) As soon as it works out you&#39;ll be the first to know.   ::content::  
Oh, these last couple of times I had lucids they were early in the morning after initially waking up. I used the keyword thing to remember the night&#39;s dreams then drifted back to sleep with the unwavering intent to LD. 

*Nov 30th*

*1- War With the British*

In an army. Prepared to go to battle against the British. I don&#39;t recall why we were going to attack but a handful of the guys kept reciting a pledge that didn&#39;t make any sense to me, but seemed to bolster their bravery. (oh, I was a tall very scrawny guy in this dream)
When  we finally got out into the field I was told to stay in the middle of the group. Nothing but the constant firing of machine guns punctuated by the occasional cry of someone when they got hit. 
Had to hole up in a garage like building. It was a trap. They locked us in and kept us in there like we were lab specimins in a terrerium. 
I wanted to go out in a blaze of glory but had no bullets left. None of the others would give me any so I sat with a guy who had apparently gone crazy. He kept petting an invisible cat, the only way he could calm down. He went into another room and I followed. Being my stubborn self I looked for a way out. I ripped through a screen in a window and bent the bars wide enough for me to fit through. The bars were probably only about 6 in apart but I managed to squeeze halfway through. 
Down below me was a very upscale neighborhood. Everyone was dressed in expensive civillian clothing and peaceful. I didn&#39;t know what was going on, last I saw outside we were in the middle of a battle torn field field. I wriggled back in and replaced the screen and tried to tell &#39;cat guy&#39; that something strange was going on. He told me that he knew. He&#39;d always known but no one would believe him. They all think he&#39;s crazy. 
I wanted to know what was happening but he wouldn&#39;t tell me no matter how much I pestered him. The only thing he did say was..."The door is downward and you all are too stupid to see it." But he would tell me nothing else because he said I&#39;d basically go insane if I knew the truth.



*2- Time Tripping.*

In a dense woods in which well worn dirt paths could bee seen. The place felt familiar but I couldn&#39;t remember ever being there. 
In my mind I&#39;d get an occasional flash of a familiar face but that face would be greatly aged. I tried to push away the feeling that came before these flashes because I didn&#39;t like seeing those I cared about looking so very old. 
A lot of my family members were roaming the forest. I kept to myself. Felt like I didn&#39;t belong with them. Suddenly it felt as if something sliced into my brain. It didn&#39;t hurt, but it felt as if my brain were slit open and something was pressed into it. I closed my eyes and opened them again to see that the forest had grown and everyone else was gone. I began speaking to myself. Told myself that I came from the future, was the future me and that I&#39;d found a way to time trip. Somehow I&#39;d discovered a way to move backward through time by switching consciences with my past selves. I (future me) launched into some elaborate explenation of how time is laid out and that the map to it came to me in a dream. Then I was left in the future as the future me went back into the past. Apparently we couldn&#39;t inhabit the same time at the same time for very long. I could catch occasional glimpses of me in the past but became uninterested in it. Instead I wondered if I could go forward into the future, knowing my time travelling could only happen during my life span. I roamed around the aged forest alone wondering how to do the conciousness switch and wondering if the other me was ever going to come back.



*3- jnet Brawl*

A group had gathered together from another site I visit. I stayed on the outskirts of the group because I hadn&#39;t bothered to really befriend anyone from the site. The only poeple I did talk to regularly didn&#39;t seem to be there.
A fight broke out. It was a no holds barred ass kick fest. I watched them all scrapping for a while before jumping in. I couldn&#39;t pass up the chance to whup some ass. Dove into the pile and fought like a demon. Someone eventually shoved me to the ground and bent my arm up my back. He asked, &#39;Ever danced with the devil in the pale moonlight?&#39; Right away I knew it was DR. I wriggled out of his grip and somehow managed to boot him in the nads. He fell back from me and I stood up to face him. I waved him over, he got up and we started beating the snot out of each other. Despite the pain and bloodloss, it was rather fun, we&#39;d both burst into laughter at the oddest times. 



*4- Side Pains*

Woke up in bed, my sides throbbing with a horrid dull pain. I&#39;d felt it before and remembered that the only time I&#39;d felt this pain was in dreams. (didn&#39;t realize i was dreaming tho) I tried to get up but the  pain would cause me to fall back onto the bed. For some reason I thought it was my kidney&#39;s were malfunctioning or dying.
The pain gradually got worse. Just as I managed to get out of bed someone grabbed me from behind and pulled me back down. Frustrated, sore and just plain pissed off I turned around and punched downward as hard as I could. Cracked D right in the nose and he bled all over the bed. I rolled off and laid on the floor listening to him bitching about a broken nose. I told him he shouldn&#39;t have touched me to begin with and to never touch me again.
Tried to make it to the phone to call 911 because the pain got so bad that I&#39;d nearly black out and collapse from it. Out in the hallway, one of the pains intensified and it felt as if something popped inside me. The pain was indescribably intense. I slumped against the wall and slid down, struggled to hang onto conciousness but blacked out.




*5- Lyric Writing Class*

In a tiny room with a handful of others playing a word game. More people crammed in and it turned into a lyric writing class. We were all working on a song together, we&#39;d go around the room adding a line to the song we were working on. 
Eventually we had to turn in our own lyrics. I dashed out of the room and came back with a neatly typed up stack of stapled papers. Everyone esle had messily written notes. We handed them in and then had to design an album cover for our group. Who ever designed the best one, theirs would be used for the cover. Being the arrogant bitch I can sometimes be, I announced that everyone else should just go on home and do something better with their time since we all knew I&#39;d win the cover contest. Some actually left and the few that stayed behind totally loathed me, which made me feel all giddy with competitive creativeness.

----------


## ezekiel7

I won&#39;t even both writing this on my dream journal cause i&#39;m so ashamed, lol. 

I have been sleeping about 12 hours. So i&#39;ve had so many dreams, but by dreaming that much I don&#39;t get up and actually write them down... but I had a dream where I was speeding and went through a speed trap, and then got photographed speeding. and I thought, "O crap O crap&#33; Tell me this is a dream&#33; Please Wake up &#33; Tell me this is a dream&#33;" And I didn&#39;t wake up... so I went on in that little dream thinking it was real. Till finally a couple hours after being awake I remembered it. Hah, crazy... and I had a bunch of other ones. It&#39;s sad that I didn&#39;t get up to write them down, cause they really we&#39;re quite interesting. The pro is that I conciously remember that Ihave to write them down, the Con is that I don&#39;t actually do it.

Someday... I really need to get up more, i&#39;m wasting my life sleeping...

----------


## Placebo

Rofl, man, you&#39;re a maniac, and an expert LDer... hahaha.
That car one cracks me up.
What if it turned out that it wasn&#39;t a dream? rofl..

----------


## ezekiel7

lol, i&#39;m glad you come onto VexKitten&#39;s forum and comment on my stuff... haha... 

My dreams are believable in my mind, so I don&#39;t see anything weird... the one LD I had awhile ago was when I had my brother in my dream, hah, I really need to practice more =P ... hah, i&#39;m glad I entertain you so much Placebo

----------


## Placebo

Eh, sorry to burst your bubble, but I was talking about Vexx&#39;s dream, as quoted in the post at the top of that page.
The one about becoming lucid while driving, and becoming a maniac psychopathic hellbent driver.

----------


## ezekiel7

Well then... Consider my bubble bursted... haha, it was just coincidence that I posted about a driving dream also... "Maniac Psychopathic Hellbent Driver" would be an awesome title Vexxy&#33; =P

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Zeek:*  I&#39;m sort of jealous that you get to sleep so much. Well, not jealous of the sleep per se but jealous of all the dreams.
And yeah, it was a pain in the ass training myself to jot down my dreams upon waking, at first. Now It&#39;s almost automatic, wake up, reach on my night table for my pencil & book, and scribble down a few keywords for each recalled dream. 
Last but not least, I&#39;ve said it before and I&#39;ll say it again.. If someone as tremendously lazy as I can scribble down a few dreams in the morning, anyone can do it.   ::content::  



*Placebo:* Hi. A maniac psychopathic hellbent driver, huh? lol 
Eh, I&#39;m not complaining, I loved that dream. I think I had nearly complete control. If only I&#39;d used that control for good instead of evil...haha...yeah right. 
And what if it turned out that it wasn&#39;t a dream? Man, I don&#39;t even want to think about that. That is a scary thought.
I take it you&#39;ll never be setting foot in a vehicle that I&#39;m driving?   :tongue2:  


*Dec 1st*

I know I recalled and jotted down 3 dreams that morning, but I wrote them on a scrap of paper I fished out of my side table drawer and now I can&#39;t find them, nor can I recall them.   ::?:  



*Dec 2nd*


***just noting that sometime in a dream, or perhaps inbetween these, I remember sitting with a book open and writing down titles to the dreams I rememebered having. Those were _Rats -Snakes, Church Party, Freddy. And those were the first I remembered and really wrote down when I woke up._



*Coral Snakes and Spotted Rats*

Walked along the edge of a sparce, tattered looking oasis. The desert stretched out into eternity on all sides of the oasis. I remember the light was really bright in this dream, always had my eyes shielded.
As I skirted the edge of the oasis, huge snakes with coral snake markings would slither in and out of the dead and dying weeds. I eventually stopped walking because I didn&#39;t want to step on a snake in my bare feet and get bitten. So I sat, crossed my legs and stayed as motionless as possible. 
Spotted rats, (black and white cow like markings) also began weaving in and out of the weeds. I ended up watching several snakes and rats fighting to the death.



*2- Church Party*

A small white church sat at the very top of a hill. The sky was super blue behind it and I wished I&#39;d had my camera to take a photo of it. 
Got to the church and stood in line to enter. I got turned away. The greeter said I was not welcome at their house of worship. Inside it sounded like a dance club, music blaring and I&#39;d catch the occasional flash of strobe lights. Being as curious as I am, I HAD to get inside to see what was really going on. 
I waited for a really long time and finally the greeter left his post. I sneaked in and stood in the entrance hall staring at the massive, ornate white marble doors that lead into the church party. As I admired the beauty and detail of the doors arms snaked around me from behind. One arm held me around the chest, the other slipped lower until whoever&#39;s hand slid down into the front of my pants. He placed a finger over a certain part of my body down there and I instantly was on the brink of orgasm. 
Cant remember his exact words, but this &#39;person&#39; gave me a choice to either continue on through the gateway or surrender to instant gratification. All I had to do was press against his finger to experience pleasure beyond my wildest imagination. 
Of course I took a long time deciding, it was so hard not to just thrust forward. I can&#39;t recall what I decided but I do recall thinking, &#39;A moment of pleasure is nothing compared to what I might find past those doors&#39;



*3- Haunted House, Kruger & Evil Apples*

Started out I was watching an old horror movie. I know I hadn&#39;t seen it before but I knew what was coming.
Found myself in the midst of the movie hiding with the characters. I was with a teenage girl in her nightgown. She kept pleading for me to stop it... to stop everything before they all died. I had no idea what she was talking about and told her to shut up and stay quiet.
At some point we were flushed out and were running from room to room (scooby doo type scenario) I split off from the girl and I think she got killed. I hid in a dark room. Eventually sneaked to the door and peeked through the key hole. In the room on the other side there was only a skewed beam of light the crossed over the psychotic and shining eyes of Freddy Kruger (sp?) He inched closer and closer to the keyhole and I knew he knew I was there watching. 
I backed from the door just before it swung open. All I could see was his face, that light shining across it accentuated the gross burnscars. He smiled at me. As he did puss and clotty blood oozed from some of the burns. I backed away and bumped up against a floor model tv. I turnd and crawled through the TV screen, ended up crawling out of my own TV in my living room. I flopped onto the floor and squrimed around to see Freddy&#39;s face on the screen. He was about to come through, I kicked at the off button and the TV went black. I was safe.
Moved to the dining room, people were there and I told them what happened but they didn&#39;t believe me. I reached into my jacket pocked for something and felt two apples . Pulled them out, sat one on the table and ate half of the other. Looked down at the one on the table and saw it had several pinhead sized black marks all over it. Upon closer inspection I saw they were narrow holes in which tiny maggots or fruitfly sized insects were squirming. I looked at the apple I&#39;d eaten and saw it had the same holes. I realized I&#39;d ingested some of the maggots and flies and felt instantly sick.
Some of the flies crawled out of the holes and flew about. I shoved the apples down into the garbage disposal and then tried to kill the flies that escaped, knew they were Freddy&#39;s doing, that the insects would now contaminate our world with his evil (or something like that). I also realized I was contaminated since I&#39;d eaten some of the maggots and flies and I thought that I would have to kill myself before something bad happened to me. 



*4- Cruise Ship & Happy Face*

This was like another movie, felt like I was an extra in the scene. I was on a massive cruise ship, it was night. I couldn&#39;t keep my eyes off the stars, they were so numerous and bright. So many I couldn&#39;t pick out any constellations.
On each side of the ship there were 3 sleek kayak looking boats. I think there were 5 or 6 people in each. The kayaks were hooked to thick cables which pulled them along with the ship. Those kayaks were only for rich people to enjoy and I remember hating the rich bastards. 
Far in the distance the sparkling lights of a city could be seen. Above those was a larger yellow light that grew brighter each second. I seemed to be the only one to notice it and I watched it. As it grew closer a face suddenly appeared on it. It was a large floating yellow happy face steadily making it&#39;s way to us. The sight of it filled me with fear, knew something bad was going to happen. I started looking for a way off ship.
Others noticed the face and ooohed and ahhhhed over it. I found a lifeboat and tried to swipe it but got caught and was dragged to the hold. In the mean time the happy face closened and sprawled over the ship, sort of like those huge alien ships did in independance day. The entire areas was cast in a sickly yellow glow. The people who had a hold of me let me go and stared up at the gigantic hovering happy face. I took off and simple jumped off the boat and swam as far away as I could.
Looked back just in time to see the happy face suddenly contort into something grotesque and murderous. It opened its mouth, a big gaping hole. Out of it pure blackness poured and smashed the ship to bits. I suddenly decided to play dead and simply floated in the water as if I were so that the &#39;thing&#39; wouldn&#39;t come after me. 


*<< 750 >>*
*5- Sis&#39;s New Apt one of my Old Apts.*

Sis moved into what she called a new apt. I informed her that I&#39;d lived there before. She argued that it wasn&#39;t possible cuz the building was just recently constructed. I told her over and over again that I HAD lived there and that it WASN"T new. To prove it I grabbed a corner of the wall paper and said, "Watch, bet you there&#39;s a light blue and white wall paper under this one." and ripped the sheet from the wall. Sure enough &#39;my&#39; wallpaper was still there. She couldn&#39;t believe it and still insisted that I couldn&#39;t have lived there before her.
I left. As I walked down the stairs I became younger. Got outside and a kid named Billy was out there. Together we walked up Market St throwing stuff at windows trying to smash them. I told him I wanted to smash the whole city. Stomp through it like Godzilla and smash everything. 
Billy told me I could. He knew how and would take me to a place that could make me anything I wantede to be. So we dashed through the city to the place he&#39;d mentioned. Don&#39;t think we ever got there.



*6- Short Cut*

Me and my youngest sister were walking through a city that reminded me of Niagara Falls. Can&#39;t remember where we were headed but I told her I knew a short cut. 
We got to the rear of a Chinese Food Restaraunt and I pulled her through the back door with me. She didn&#39;t want to go in, thought we&#39;d get in trouble. I reassured her that i took this shortcut all the time, they didnt&#39; mind.
We got into the kitchen and saw a bunch of little skinned animals hanging above one of the stoves. My sister started crying, she thought they were skinned and headless cats and said something like, Dad was right, they do cook cats.
I was totally embarassed by her behavior and comment, which she said loud enough for everyone to hear. I tried to convince her that they were skinned rabbits, not cats, and she cried even harder because they were cooking Easter bunnies. 
Pissed off and embarassed, I took her hand, apologized to the kitchen staff and dragged her out with me. Out in the dining room she broke away and started screeching that they were cooking kittens and bunnies in kitchen. People started gagging and throwing up on the spot. I grabbed my sister by the ponytail and dragged her out of the restaraunt, shoved her away from me. The owner of the restaraunt came after us and yelled in Chinese. I don&#39;t know what he said but by the look on his face, the tone of his voice and the way he waved that butcher knife around... I knew it wasnt&#39; good.
Pushed my sister away and told her to leave me alone. Told her she always ruins things for me. ALWAYS. I tried to run off and leave her behind but she chased me, crying for me to come back.



*7- School of Stariways*

Roamed around a strange school that didn&#39;t seem to have any classrooms. It was mostly hallways and stairs. The place was busy, the constant buzz of quiet converstations was all around me and incredibly annoying. 
I was supposed to go to a class that was studying Harry Potter. I looked at my class schedule and then crumpled it up. I didn&#39;t remember signing up for such a class and I decided I wasn&#39;t going to go to it. Instead I tried to ferret out the library for some peace and quiet. 
I roamed for a very long time down bustling corridors and up and down numerous stairs. I eventually came to a door, walked through it only to see three more sets of stairs. The staircase in the middle was the way down. The two staircases on eitherside of that were the way up to the floor I was on. I stepped onto the down staircase. It was really steep and about quarter of the way down I realized the stairs ended suddenly. I moved back up them to the landing again.
Considered taking the up staircases to get down but knew it was wrong. Knew I&#39;d mess up something if I tried to go down the ups. I then came up with the brilliant idea of not actually stepping onto the up steps. Instead I&#39;d slide, on my stomach, down the rail to the bottom floor. But I had to wait for students to stop filing up the stairs.

----------


## Vex Kitten

((( grrrrr... thought weekends were supposed to be a time to relax, busier than ever on weekends and i HATE it )))


*Dec 3rd*

*1- Batman vs Batman*

Outside a tall mirror glass building. Chatted with a guy about whether a Batman type character could exist in real life. I arugued that it wasn&#39;t possible. The guy insisted that it was possible and for all we know there could be a Batman type guy out there working behind the scenes keeping us all safe.
At some point this guy strolled past us. Took us both a couple of seconds to realize it was Batman. He was in full gear, don&#39;t know how we didn&#39;t recognise him at first. Anyway,  he shot a line up the side of the building and acended. As he did this another Batman came out of the front doors of the building. The guy I was with ran up to the second Batman (Batsy2) and told him about the first Batman (Batsy1). 
Batsy2 told us that Batsy1 was actually a fake, most likely the Joker or some other maniac in disguise. He quickly went after Batsy1. 
He caught up to Batsy 1 and they fought halfway up the side of the building, bashing each other while swinging on their ropes. We lost track of who was Batsy 1 & 2. Eventually one of the Batmen&#39;s lines got hacked in half and he fell to the ground and landed at me and the guy&#39;s feet. High up on the building swung the other Batman. He pointed and laughed like a maniac. I recognised the laugh, the JOker laugh.
The Batman on the ground gave &#39;the guy&#39; his utility belt and told him he had to take over. I became enraged and asked why I couldn&#39;t be the next Batman. He told me that I was too short. (which makes me laugh now but pissed me off in the dream). When Batman died I jumped on the guy and tried to pry the utility belt out of his grip. We ended up beating the hell out of each other as the Joker swung above us laughing at us. 



*2- Dog Park*

Walked past a park where people were walking people on leashes as if they were dogs. While I was standing there stupified at this sight I suddenly remembered that I&#39;d lost my pet. I wondered where he was and wanted him back. 
A little Corgy dog dashed toward me and jumped up on my leg. I pet it and it took off again. It dashed like crazy all over the park, it&#39;s be friendly to the owners but nip and growl at the poeple who were supposed to be pets. 



*3- Castle Elevator*

Roamed an anchent looking castle. Came to elevator doors. This astounded me because the elevator looked to be as old as the castle itself... which of course couldn&#39;t be possible. There were no levels above me so I pressed the down button. The elevator doors opened and I stepped inside.
To my surprise the interior of the elevator was completely modern. I looked at the control panel and was even more surprised that there were over 100 floors beneath me. I pressed B just to see what was a the bottom of the castle, sort of hoping it&#39;d open on dungeons. 
About halfway down the elevator stopped and would go no further. I kept messing with the buttons but couldn&#39;t make the elevator decend any further. Out of frustration I punched in my name using the #&#39;s (letters being 1=A 2=B 3=C, and so on) After I finished that I kicked the bottom of the panel. 
The doors closed and the elevator dropped suddenly. Thought I&#39;d broke it and I was plunging to my death but it jerked to a sudden stop. I looked up at the display to see which floor I was on. I&#39;d made it to B. The doors opened and I backed away from them, realizing I didn&#39;t want to see what was on B after all. I became afraid. Had the feeling that if I stepped out into B I&#39;d die because my mind would never be able to comprehend what was there waiting for me. 
I closed the doors and pressed the floor # that the elevator originally stalled on. KNew I had to explore those levels first before even thinking about attempting to explore B. The elevator didn&#39;t take me to that floor. It took me to the surface again and I stepped off but made a note to remember the elevator&#39;s location so I could explore it again sometime. Wandered through the rest of the castle after that.


*
4- Scrolls & Battle*

In a small bamboo looking building where a really old guy with white white hair and a white mustache and a shaggy haired asian looking kid of about 10? The guy and the kid were conversing in a different language and the kid suddenly snapped. He dashed for the wall that was nothing but shelves packed full of scrolls. He grabbed an armful, tipped over a lamp and the place instantly went up in flames.
The kid told me to follow him so I did. Outside we watched the hut burn, the old guy came outside and he and the kid argued in some really odd language. Wasn&#39;t even a language like I&#39;ve heard it, more like a bunch of odd screeches grunts. 
The old guy lit a pipe and let us go. He turned and watched his hut burn to the ground. The kid and I dashed off through hilly fields of gold wheatlike grass. We came to a building that wasn&#39;t all there. Don&#39;t know if it was new and not quite finished or old and falling apart. We sat in the middle of the building and the kid carefully laid out the scrolls. He went into a very detailed explenation of what they were. There were 10 scrolls, all yellowed with age. They were thousands of years old and each detailed a different &#39;era&#39; of my lives. The guy wanted to read from the scrolls in sequential order so that I&#39;d know where I&#39;d been, where I currently was and where I was destined to be. 
I refused to hear it. I told him not to open the scrolls because I didn&#39;t believe in them, I didn&#39;t believe in destiny.  We argued about it until I turned and left the building.
The guy gathered up the scrolls and followed, nagging me about fate. I ignored him as best I could and headed toward distant mountains.
The blue of the sky suddenly ripped open, as if someone tore a giant strip of it away. Behind the sky was nothing but absolute black. From this blackness fell 3 massive beings with wings. (at first I thought angels but I realized after a few seconds that they weren&#39;t) 
The first two looked sort of similar, dark eyes and just as dark long hair. Their clothing was different, one was like a tattered suit, the other&#39;s was new. 
As they fought the kid kept telling me I could end it all. I could stop them and fix the sky again. I kept telling him to shut up and be quiet. I couldn&#39;t take my eyes off the battle and didn&#39;t nessesarily want to end it. The thrid winged creature rose again and hovered above the battling first two. He was in a white tux, had long white hair and three sets of wings. One pair extended out from his head. The second and largest pair from his back. The third pair sprouted from the outside of his ankles. I can&#39;t remember his face but his eyes were like ice.
The &#39;New&#39; dressed winged guy eventually thrust what looked like a crystal spear through the side of the &#39;Tattered&#39;s&#39; ribs. It exited through the other side of his body just below the ribcage. He was skewered. Blood rained down from the sky as Tattered fell. He hit ground and I rushed over to him. He spoke to me in strange language that I half understood (but now can&#39;t remember what he said) I felt a monsterous surge of love for the fallen Tattered and held him as he died. 
I kissed him on the forhead and stood up, ripped the crystal spear out of him and turned to look up at New. He was hovered  in the sky but lower than 6 Wings. 
I hated them both with a loathing I&#39;d never experienced before. The kid appeared out of nowhere and told me I couldn&#39;t use revenge. It was wrong. I was never meant to touch revenge. I shoved him aside and willed the winged beings&#39; wings away. They fell to the ground. Before New hit ground I javlin launched the crystal spear at him. It skewered him up through the bottom of his chin and out his crown.
I then turned to 6 Wings, who was then wingless, grabbed him by the throat and lifted him off his feet. I crushed his esophogus and then his spine, fingers sinking into his obscenely soft flesh. I tossed him to the ground and went back to Tattered. The kid was beside him and weeping. I realized I&#39;d done something horribly wrong by killing 6 Wings and New. 
The kid started yelling at me, telling me I ruined everything forever.

Woke up feeling horrendously sad.

----------


## Placebo

Well I&#39;d be a little nervous of any laughing you did while driving  :tongue2: 
As to dreaming, the way I see it, we sleep 1/3 of our lives.
We need to either use that, or curb that, to make some use of that time.
The only ways I know are : lucid dream (or at least take note of dreams) and polyphasic sleep (have a lot less sleep and use it for other stuff)

Great recall you have there, as always.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Batman vs. Batman:
Hahaha. That...was just...._awesome_.  ::teeth:: 

Scrolls & Battle:
Wow. What a powerful dream. I love how you&#39;re not afraid to get your hands dirty and kick a little (ok a Lot) of ass.  ::cooler:: 
Nicely done...even if you _did_ ruin everything. Heh.
Wrong or not, I probably would have done the same thing.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Placebo: No need to fear. I don&#39;t drive. I don&#39;t even have a licence so the chances of me actually going crazy while driving in a vehicle are very very slim. You&#39;re especially safe as long as you stay on your own side of the planet.   ::wink::  


Oneironaut: That Batman dream was great. I still giggle when I think that his last words were... "You&#39;re too short." That other dream was really long and really vivid, had the look and feel of an epic movie. I think the point of that one was for me to solve a problem in a non violent manner. I obviously failed.   :Oops:  




*Dec 5th*

*The Kids&#39; Wedding*

Sat in the back of an airy, well lit church. A kid of about 8 or 10 sat beside me. He was dressed in a cute little dark suit, his hair all slicked back. Beside him sat a girl in a frilly flower girl outfit. I assumed that they were the ring bearer and the flowergirl for the wedding. 
The boy showed me a ring on his finger. It was brilliant gold and had 3 stones set in it. 2 were purple, one was an icy blue. He told me what the stones represented but of course, I can&#39;t recall what they meant. 
We listened to a gorgeous young black lady at the head of the church giving a sermon, I think. She was very passionate and stole my attention from the kids beside me.
The wedding music started and the kids jumped up and started up the isle arm in arm. I then realized it was the kids that were getting married, which was cute and disturbing at the same time.



*2- Naked Dog Boy*

Walked through a city that reminded me of Hamilton. Came to a white house that was built to follow down the steep hillside upon which it was built. At the side of this house sat a naked kid of about 16 he sat, legs pulled up to his chest, arms around legs and head down upon knees. 
The kid was locked out of the house. I knocked on the door but there was no answer. I went down the steep walkway alongside the house. There was a sliding glass door at the rear. I knocked on that but still no answer though I heard people inside. Made my way up the steep walkway. When I got to the top I realized that I too was completely naked.  Didn&#39;t feel ashamed though I knew I should probably try cover myself for the sake of looking like I cared. I held an arm across my boobs to hide them but let the rest all hang out.
I tried to console the boy. Told him I knew exactly how he felt. He looked up and saw that I too was naked and he started crying. I placed a hand on his head and rubbed it knowing that such contact would mean something to him.
A big menacing guy came along and placed a bowl of slimy, chunky dog food and a bowl of muddy water beside the kid. The kid looked over and got on all fours like he was a dog and he was about to eat but I pulled him back and yelled at the big guy for treating the poor boy like he was an animal. The guy laughed and said the kid was nothing but a mutt.
I (now clothed again) reached into my pocket and felt some money. I decided to take the kid to a restaurant to feed him. I explained that he shouldn&#39;t have to eat dog food or have to drink water that was muddy and had leaves and twigs floating in it. The kid stood up. He was way taller than me. I took his hand and we walked down the street, me evil eyeing anyone who gave us any strange looks. 



*3- Me, Am and the ? City*

Was in a office type building. Saw an odd door that shouldn&#39;t have been there. I opened it. Outside was a very strange looking city. I can&#39;t remember exactly what was so strange about it, but something wasn&#39;t right. I walked into the city. The door behind me disappeard when it closed. 
Many poeple walked the &#39;streets&#39;. There were no cars, all walked the two separate lanes of sidewalk. They moved as if they were vehicles on a street, followed the same rules as vehicles would.
I stepped back and nearly fell off a ledge. I looked over the side to see the earth far below. I was in a city that was built into and sat atop a very steep and high mountain. 
Moved further into the city and realized that it was partly covered in glass? There were so many odd things about that place, things that didn&#39;t quite make sense or follow the laws of physics. (in other words, LD triggers everywhere) 
Came to a huge sign that named the city. Can&#39;t remember it now but I repeated it over and over trying to recall why that name was so important to me. When I eventually connected the name with it&#39;s importance I began to wonder if maybe I was dreaming. 
Moved further through the city, eyeing the countless oddities. I came to a railing. Looked over the edge and saw that below was a lower level like a food court in a  mall. But there was no way down. I saw my sister standing with a group of strange people down inside. 
I despereately tried to find a way to sis. Ended up leaping over the railing. Came to a soft landing and made my way to her. (something really effin strange happened here that I either can&#39;t recall or can&#39;t fathom or explain. All I know is something super freakish happened that made question my sanity and eventually made me realize I was dreaming)

I rushed over to my sister after &#39;whatever&#39; happened. I plopped into a chair next to her as she stood talking with her friends. When she finally looked at me i asked, "How did you get here?" She shrugged and asked me the same thing and then went back to talking to her friends. 

The scene shifted everytime I looked away and looked back at it. It kept me constantly sure that I was dreaming. I eventually got up and grabbed my sister by the shoulder, spun her to face me. I asked her if she knew where we were. She nodded and named the city. I shook my head negatively and showed her some of the odd things surrounding us. 

I then said, "This stuff is only possible where?"

My sister&#39;s face lit up with realization. "In dreams?" she asked. 

I patted her on the back and asked, "Where are we?"

She answered, "In a dream." 

Out of curiosity I asked, "Who&#39;s dream are we in?" 

She pointed across the way to her father who was eating at a table by himself. 

I felt sickened by her answer. "NO." I yelled angrily. "This is my dream, watch." I pointed to her father and he burst instantly into flames.

Sis started crying. I smacked her and said, &#39;Shut up. Remember where we are."

She stopped crying and then smiled, "Your dream."

I then took her and her friends aside and tried to show them how to levitate things, how to make small things explode. I had a hell of a hard time explaining it and no one could seem to replicate what I was doing. They all regarded me as if I were a god.. which was quite alright with me.

One of the funny things I did, I told them to all stand in a circle and hold hands, that I&#39;d levitate the whole group of them. The did as told, I levitated them  up and brought them down again. However, when they tried to release each others hands they found that their hands were all melded together. As they struggled to pull apart they all tipped over domino style. hehe Needless to say they didn&#39;t find it as funny as I did. 

I eventually seperated them again and to show them I was sorry I offered each one a gift. I stood before each one and held my palm face up, asked them to think of one small thing they wanted. Whatever they thought would appear in my palm for them to scoop up and keep. Don&#39;t remember what they wished for but my sister wished for a bottle of whiskey. It appeared in my hand and she snatched the bottle up right away. She said, "I like your dreams. I&#39;m coming back more often."

I then tried to get them all to leap up to the next level. They couldn&#39;t, or wouldn&#39;t. My sister&#39;s excuse was she was too fat. I told her fat had nothing to do with it, and then leapt up onto the second level. Waved down and told her to jump up. She tried but could barely jump. She asked me to float her up and I refused. told her she had to jump or stay stuck where she was. She tried and started gaining some height but she couldn&#39;t quite make it to the second level. I was tempted to help her up but decided against it. I told her I&#39;d be back later.

I left and looked up at all the buildings. They had no doors and I knew to get inside I had to leap up or run up the side of the building. I spent the rest of the dream running up the sides of buildings and leaping across to others. It was almost like flying, which I thought of doing but prefered the running and jumping. It was sort of spiderman-ish and just plain fun.   

I wish I could continue this dream, think there was something I was supposed to find but got distracted by running up the buildings.

----------


## ezekiel7

Awesome Job Vex~ My dream recall has been like this :

I&#39;m talking with a phychiatrist and he says, "Ok, I think we&#39;re done here." and then we keep talking... then later he looks at his watch and says, "Ok, I think we&#39;re done here." then I reply,"Didn&#39;t you just say that?" Then he says, "I wanted to see how in touch you are with reality, you are 10 minutes off from the real world." meaning that I was living ten minutes off from the real world because of time distortion? Kind of cool... but that&#39;s about all of the recall I got, I had about 4 hours of sleep I guess... I&#39;m starting to think that this whole rem cycle thing is B&#036;, cause if it was true then why do you have dreams during naps?

----------


## Placebo

I had a lucid Superman vs Superman dream  :wink2: 
I was the evil one.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Zeek:*
That sounds like a cool dream, 10 minuutes outside the real world. Sort of reminds me of that time tripping dream I had in which I&#39;d found a way travel back in time by tripping backward minute by minute through my past consciouses. (that even a word?)
I get 5 hours core sleep a night and recall loads of dreams. If I sleep over that I end up only remembering the last 2 or 3 dreams I&#39;ve had. Funny how that works, less sleep = more dreams for me. You think it&#39;d work the other way around.
As far as I know, when taking a nap the mind almost instantly slips into REM mode and it&#39;s really easy to WILD. I have NEVER been able to WILD after I go to bed for the night. Can only do it in early morning or during naps. The only LD&#39;s I have during core sleep are DILDs. Those were few and far between but they&#39;re slowly becoming more numerous (I think) Keep practicing and DJ-ing. It&#39;ll eventually be worth all the trouble.   ::content::  


*Placebo:*
Superman vs Superman sounds like an awesome dream. You&#39;ll have to share it. As soon as I read that I knew you had to be the evil one.   :tongue2:  
Did you at least kick the other Superman&#39;s ass? 



*Dec 6th*


*1- Windstorm*

Was in a house in a treeless suburban area. I looked out the front door. The sky was blue and clotted with puffy white clouds. The clouds raced across the sky at an alarming rate, sort of like I was watching a time lapsed movie of the sky. 
I opened the door to leave and a rabid wind ripped the door from my hands. It slammed back against the house. It was like a hurricane out there. I struggled to pull the door closed again and then wondered how I was going to get to where I had to go. 
Tired of waiting for the windstorm to pass I decided to just go. I stepped out into the storm and somehow forced the wind away from me. It couldn&#39;t touch me and I walked through the storm in my invisible little windshield cocoon.



*2- Elusive Girl*

Was a kid at elementary school. Didn&#39;t want to skip or hopscotch or do the girly stuff. I played with the boys in the sandbox. We bulldozed several little roadways into the sand for our toy cars to drive on. 
A girl in a dirty white dress stomped through our little dirt city and messed up the roads. The boys charged after her and started pushing her around. I walked over and told them to leave her alone. The wouldn&#39;t until I shoved one to the ground and kicked at this face, deliberately missing it by only a half inch or so. The boys scattered and left me and the girl there.
I cant&#39; remember her face but remember she seemed familiar. She asked if I wanted to go to her house after school. I nodded and asked where she lived. She gave me the address and I knew immedately where she lived. It was a house I&#39;d lived in when I was in grade 1 & 2. 
Dream switched to me and some boy walking through the city, looking for the girl&#39;s house. About half way there I lost my bearings and then forgot her address. I knew she was somewhere near as I could sense her watching us. But I couldn&#39;t figure out where she was. ME and the boy eventually found some train tracks and wandered down those. I still wanted to find the elusive girl but I knew the tracks led to somewhere else I&#39;d wanted to go. 



*3- Pursued by Guys in Sunglasses*

Was chased through a town similar to downtown B-ford. I kept trying to avoid anyone with sunglasses. Don&#39;t know why. I only knew they were looking for me and I didn&#39;t feel like being found. 
At one point I thought I was surrounded and trapped. I dashed to an abandoned warehouse and climbed through the window. Inside was a guy who tried to attack me, thought I was a thief or something. I told him I just needed to get through, offered him 10 bux to let me out the front door. He took the money and escorted me through the warehouse.
Some other guy grabbed me from behind and during our struggle I somehow ended up bent over a medical gurney with this guy on top of me. Disgusted at being in that position, I managed to break free of the guy and slide over the gurney. I shoved it toward him and pinned him against the wall, hard. I rammed the gurney into his gut a few times. A thin stream of blood trickled from the right corner of his mouth. I finally recognised the guy and delighted in the fact that I&#39;d severely hurt the bastard. I smiled and I simply watched contentedly as the blood slithered slowly down his face to finally drip off of his jaw.
When I snapped out of it I took off again, knowing &#39;they&#39;d&#39; know it was me who&#39;d damaged the man. 



*4- Overspent*

Shopping in a crowded mall (similar to rl shopping Monday night). Got a bunch of stuff and used a credit card to pay for it all. (should have realized I was dreaming - never use credit cards) My mountains of merchandise totalled 900 something dollars. Internally debated whether I should go ahead and do it. Remembered I have a couple of thousand coming in a few days so I went ahead and charged. 
The transaction wouldn&#39;t go through, I&#39;d maxed out my card. It was really embarassing, I just walked out of the store vowing to never return and vowing to never buy anyone anything for Christmas again. Walked home in the dark and the snow.



*5- Pet Display Case*

(May be connected to the above dream)
Was roaming a strip mall looking for gifts. Found a narrow walkway between buildings. The pathway was grass instead of concrete, very vivid green and felt inviting. So I followed it. Came to a covered section of city. It reminded me of scenes in movies where communities of homeless people inhabit sewers. 
It was very dark because a roof of worn and warped planks topped off the sprawling and strange community. 
I walked through, several tiny rooms honeycombed the place. I&#39;d glance into the rooms at the rugged looking families within. Most glared back at me. Some smiled. Some were having sex. Others were eating what looked like small dogs or cats, some argued and some read. All looked filthy and starved.  
Came to a room with a display case at it&#39;s entrance. It was a revolving set of shelves upon which many small fishbowls were neatly arranged. Upon closer inspection I saw that there were dogs, cats, birds, rodents, each curled in their own small fish bowl. Tags dangled from the bowls advertising the pets&#39; prices. I was mesmerised by the sight of them and continually twirled the display case and carefully inspected each pet. (don&#39;t remember what I did afterward)

----------


## oneironut

Hi Vex&#33;




> I opened the door to leave and a *rabid* wind ripped the door from my hands.[/b]



I&#39;m assuming that was a typo, but this isn&#39;t a spelling criticism. I just thought that was a really cool phrase that brought an interesting image to mind.   :smiley:  

Great journal, I&#39;m enjoying it.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Hi there oneironut. 
Glad you&#39;re finding my dreams entertaining. 
About that rabid thing, it wasn&#39;t a typo. That was the simplest way to describe how fierce the wind was in that dream. It was roaring and raging almost as if it were alive and purposefully wanting to destroy all in it&#39;s path. 
Welcome to DV, by the way.   ::content::  

Hope you stick around for a while.

----------


## ezekiel7

I had a dream that I was in a TKD studio, and they started singing a Christian Song... so I started singing my best next to a youth pastor, who thought I was singing to impress him. 

My brother told a friend of mine that I like her and so does my other friend, so she started treating us poorly because she knew we liked her&#33; Heh, that kind of sucked... and we were going to the beach for some reason, probably just hanging out.

Other dream? I saw my ex-girlfriend in this one, she was still doing TKD... so I guess I remember... I find prayer before bed work&#33; =P

----------


## Placebo

I&#39;ll have to go look for my old dream logs for the superman dream.
It was a hellova long time ago.
I think the battle was a draw... not sure.
I was stealing something from a big safe somewhere, and the other superman was trying to stop me.

----------


## Valvo

Wow, great job Vex&#33; This Dream Journal is huge, I could spend all day reading them. I also saw some pretty neat lucid dreams, I liked the one where the DC&#39;s thought you were a god. Hehe. Hope to see you around the site.

----------


## Placebo

Yeah, isn&#39;t she great&#33;
Her perverted dreams give me orgasms every time  :tongue2:

----------


## oneironut

> Hi there oneironut. 
> Glad you&#39;re finding my dreams entertaining. 
> About that rabid thing, it wasn&#39;t a typo. That was the simplest way to describe how fierce the wind was in that dream. It was roaring and raging almost as if it were alive and purposefully wanting to destroy all in it&#39;s path. 
> Welcome to DV, by the way.   
> 
> Hope you stick around for a while.
> [/b]



Oh duh, I guess my tired brain fixed on the idea that you meant to type rapid wind or something. Still a great phrase, only now I see it was pure skill.   :smiley:  

Thanks for the welcome. The journals are becoming my favorite part of these forums. I&#39;ve backtracked to read a few of your entries, and you seem quite formidable. Looking forward to reading more.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Zeek:*  Hi there. Christian songs and a pastor in a TKD studio? That&#39;s odd. If you don&#39;t mind me asking, do you remembe which song you were singing? Just curious.
Prayer before bed huh? Wonder if prayer could help induce a LDs?

*Placebo:*  I&#39;d like to read your superman dream if you ever dig it up. AND... my dreams are not perverted&#33; It&#39;s people like you who misinterpret them, which means you&#39;re the perv, not me.   :tongue2:  

*Valvo:* Hey there. Welcome back. I saw you made a dream journal entry recently. Haven&#39;t been able to read anyones dreams these past few days, really busy with the dreaded Christmas lurking closer and closer with each passing day. Best of luck DJ-ing and have some LD&#39;s soon.

*oneironut:* HI again. Don&#39;t think I&#39;ve ever been called formidable in regards to anything before and I must say, I like it. I really love reading others&#39; dreams too but only when I can really kick back and read uninterupted. Those moments are few and far between as of late. Hope to find some free time to catch up on my reading soon. 

See you all around. Wish I had more time to read and post outside of the dream journal. 
 :Sad:  





*Dec 7th*



*1- JOSH&#33;*

Just started to dream, I don&#39;t even think the dream scene was complete. Only remember a few streams squiggling off into the distance. Don&#39;t recall there being a sky or ground, just 3 or 4 narrow streams. Out of nowhere a diembodied voice yelled JOSH&#33; 
Startled me. I woke up. 



*2- Return to the Motel*

Was in the lobby of the motel I&#39;d visited in a dream a few nights ago. Was anxious to get to my room but couldn&#39;t remember my room number. I kept thinking it was 54 or 45. Also couldn&#39;t remember my floor.
Went to the counter to ask for assistence but no one was manning the station. Got bored and meandered to a display table that had stacks of pamphlets. Read through one that described the hotel&#39;s services and decided I&#39;d get a massage. The other info packets all had to do with education, college and university course books. Thought that was odd and wandered away to find a huge man made waterfall outside that apparently was supposed to be Niagara Falls. I remember thinking.... hey... the Falls shrank&#33; 
I inched into the water, whipped out my camera and tried to take a photo but slipped. I slid slowly toward the stronger current in mid river. I dropped both my camera and the motel pamphlet as I struggled back to the shore.
Got out, soaked. No one seemed very concerned that I nearly got sucked into the river and plunged over the falls. 



*3- Student Factory/Bugs*

Roamed about a school that looked like a massive factory. Everyone proceeded to their respective classes. I wandered looking at the odd machinery. Eventually I got to my class, stepped in the door and saw that each student was dressed in the same clothing. Got the idea that the place wasn&#39;t actually a school but a student factory. 
The teacher moved toward me. She said somthing about me being a misfit or a reject, and that she would have a hard time breaking me down. 
Looked up at the clock, 11:00am. Felt I was supposed to be somewhere else so I just turned and left the class, the teacher&#39;s voice echoed after me, demanding I return.
Noticed an ant hill along the baseboards in the hallway. Crouched down and watched 2 huge red ants and several smaller red ants going about their business. A bunch of tiny, almost microscopic, princess ants flooded out of the hill and flew away.
Scene shifted to me sitting in living room on a dingy white shag rug. Two kids were with me. Me and the older kid were chasing and plucking fleas out of the carpet before they could jump onto the smaller kid of about 1 year old. We all ended up watching cartoons together. 



*4- Lice Spray*

My sister (she has really long hair) had headlice. She said she was out of the lice shampoo. I grabbed a can of raid and sprayed it in her hair until it was saturated with the bug killer. It worked, lice crawled out from her hair and died. 
Proceeded to spray the others&#39; heads that were in the room. 



*5- Elevated Garden & Naked Guys*

Strolled through a gorgeous garden. Sky was unnaturally blue and the plantlife was bright and vivid against it. Had my camera out and took pics of the amazing color.
Came to a strange plant that was veined with deep pink or purple veins. It was gorgeous and I tried to find a good angle to get a clear shot of it against the beautiful clear blue sky. I backed away slowly as I checked out the shot through the viewfinder of my cam. Since I wasn&#39;t paying attention to what was behind me I damned near backed off a cliff.
Scared nearly to death I dropped to my knees and was afraid to stand again knowing how  high up I was. I was torn between staying and leaving. Fear overpowered me and I scooted along on my but to a set of stairs. Carefully made my way down them. Got to the bottom and walked along a bit. Happened to glance to the left to see what looked like a locker room gouged into the wall of the  cliff. Inside were baseball players in the nude. Their butts were really misshapen. Out of proportion with the rest of their bodies. I stared at them for the longest time thinking.. WTF is going on here? Why are there naked guys under the garden?



*6- French*

Simply remember being in dimly lit room with others. We were doing school type worksheets. Funny thing about the sheets, they were in French. It took a while but I was finally able to remember how to read French and I easily started reading the text and answering the questions. Clearly recall some of the answers... le tete (sp) le livre, la bouche, les yeux noir, jambes. I think it was a very basic anatomy type test. Most of the answers were body parts.






*edited to add last couple of dreams I just recalled.

----------


## ezekiel7

I think it was Here I am to Worship, Vineyard? ... and somehow my dreams changed from worship to impure things. heh, anyway, I think that was the song.

----------


## oneironut

> *oneironut:* HI again. Don&#39;t think I&#39;ve ever been called formidable in regards to anything before and I must say, I like it.
> [/b]



Glad to hear. Seems like an accurate assessment, since the entries I read all involved you standing up to someone and/or whooping their ass.   ::bigteeth::

----------


## Placebo

You&#39;re right... sleeping with a mummified female isn&#39;t perverted. It&#39;s &#39;expressing yourself&#39;  :tongue2:

----------


## Twoshadows

Hey Vex Kitten--I had a dream about you last night. It wasn&#39;t the world&#39;s most exciting dream, but you can come by and read it anyway.  ::D:

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Friday, Dec 8th*


*1- Sibs & Party*

Prepared for a party. My brother kept calling to ask ME where to find stuff in HIS house. (haven&#39;t been to his place yet) I&#39;d close my eyes and I&#39;d hear a soft whisper telling me to tell him exactly where his stuff was. Got annoying because he kept calling every few min.
My sister MJ showed up. She needed a ride but I couldn&#39;t take her anywhere. Too busy. Told her to call our cousin T.H. She said she couldn&#39;t because they hated each other. I told her to tell T.H. to do it as a favor to me. MJ disappeared into the crowd. 
In the meantime my brother kept calling and interupting me at the most inopportune moments. Frustrating, to say the least.



*2- Cal. Dance School*

Drove through a little town (one currently in the midst of a land dispute with natives) to drop off a little girl at her dance class. I wondered who the hell would sign her up to a dance studio in such a tense and racially divided place. 
In town, got the evil eye from many of the citizens. I was nervous for the girl, thought something bad would happen to her. We found her dance studio. The driver parked across the street and waited as I took the girl inside. I stayed to watch and make sure nothing bad happened to her. She was only 5 or so. Constantly felt the eyes of white people glaring at me but was able to hold my tongue and control my anger for the sake of the girl. Didn&#39;t want to start something that might end up tramatizing her.



*3- D&#39;s Mother&#39;s/The Turtle Tree*

Outside at D&#39;s mothers. We all cleaned the yard. To the left was a tree that was tilted at an impossibly sharp angle. My eyes wandered back to that tree. I hadn&#39;t seen it there before and I wondered how, exactly, it was able to live and grow at such an odd angle. 
One of the times I looked at the leaning trunk  there was a palm sized mud turtle basking atop it. Wondered how it had gotten onto the tree. Got my cam out to take pix but got distracted by someone talking to me. When I looked back at the tree there were more turtles of all shapes and sized lazing about on the trunk. Some were crawling up, some coming down. There was an impossibly big galapogos turtle making it&#39;s way along the trunk too. There was even a small pink shelled turtle that looked more like a toy than a turtle. 
I asked about the tree and the turtles but no one seemed to think either was out of the ordinary. I took a few pics and the gal. turtle toppled off the tree. It hit the ground and landed on it&#39;s back. No one else seemed to notice or care. Watched as it struggled to right itself.
At some point someone randomly said, "Did you know reptiles can survive after bomb radiation?" I felt that the person was insinuating that the fallen turtle was dying. (don&#39;t know why I thought that)



*4- School, Spiral Staircase, Searching for R.G.*   

In a school that looked like NFHS, except there were two ornate iron spiral staircases on either side of the entrance. Knew I had to go upstairs so made my way up the left spiral staircase. Got to the top and to my surprise there was no second floor. The stairs simply ended. I looked down and became really dizzy and inched back down the stairs carefully. Had the feeling they weren&#39;t as sturdy as they looked.
Half way down the stairs I spotted a familiar older woman. Once I got to the ground level I sought her out. She told me she was looking for R.G. We split up and both looked for him. I was distracted however when I saw T.G. and one of his friends dash across the hall. I yelled, "HEY&#33; You&#39;re not supposed to be here&#33;" and then gave chase. They disappeared behind a blanket that was draped across a doorway. I followed.
Beyond the door was a maze made of unstable looking cubicle walls. Occasionally a large plasma tv screen would be attatched to the walls. Cant remember what was on the tvs.
Eventually rounded a bend and there on a leather couch sat two little people (dwarves). They were watching something on one of the tvs. One looked like weeman from Jackass, the other looked familar too but now I can&#39;t remember who he reminded me of. Don&#39;t remember anything after that aside from being astounded by the sight of them.



*<< 775 >>*
*5- Deb. H Photo Shoot*   

In a room that was white and empty aside from an ornate sofa at one end. I sat up my camera on a tripod and waited for my model to show up. It was Deb.H. She was all made up and dressed in a slinky and frilly dress, hair all done up diva style. I told her to sprawl on the sofa and start posing.
Deb was too nervous and looked stiff. So I shut off the cam and simply chatted to her. After a while we were laughing and relaxed so I turned the camera back on and started snapping photos of her. 
Through the viewfinder of my camera she looked super shiney and maniquinish looking. She was sprawled in a seductive pose on the couch and looked fine and gorgeous when I looked at her over the camera. But as peered through the viewfinder she&#39;d appear fake.



*6- Garage Music Studio*

Me and a couple of guys were on a bus. Got dropped off in a suburby neighborhood. WE all got the oddest looks and could hear the families whispering as we walked by. 
Came to an open garage. Inside was a music studio. The guys went in and sat up their equipment. I think I basically considered myself their manager. I sat up on a half wall and watched them get down to business. I remember thinking the guy who was running the studio looked sort of sleazy and didn&#39;t seem to know what he was doing.
A massive red kick drum was wheeled into the room. I didn&#39;t like the look of it. Knew it was going to mess uup the recording session and make our music sound heavier than it was supposed to be. And sure enough the session went downhill from there. 
I slid off the wall and bitched at the studio guy for messing everything up. "A deaf person could probably hear how effin bad of a job you&#39;re doing&#33;" I yelled. In my mind music started falling together and I informed him that I wanted my money back, that we&#39;d mix our own music. As we started to leave the phone rang. A few moments later the guy called us all back in. He begged and pleaded for us to stay, said he needed our business and that his boss was on his way down to collect his cut of the profits. I told the guy NO, and he switched to pleading for a loan from me, "Have a heart, I only need a thousand dollars. He&#39;ll kill me if I don&#39;t come up with at least a thousand&#33;"
I literally made a little disgusted snort sound and informed him that I couldn&#39;t and wouldn&#39;t lend him money even if MY life depended on it. We then left. As we walked away I started feeling bad for leaving the sleazy guy to get the crap beaten out of him.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*oneironut:* Haha. Whoppin&#39; ass in dreams is great.   ::chuckle::   Think its just my way of purging myself of hostile feelings that I supress during the day.

*Placebo:* HEY&#33; It&#39;s not like I enjoyed or even planned that dream. It was gross and disturbing. I was raped by a corpse&#33;&#33; For me it was more a nightmare than a perverted dream. (im not pervy. i&#39;m too sweet to be pervy)  ::bigteeth::  

*Twoshadows:* A dream of me? Wow. I&#39;ll definately check it out... but later tonight when I actually have the time to enjoy reading it. I&#39;m flattered someone actually had a dream of me.   ::biggrin::  


((wow, that&#39;s a lot of smiles in one post...   ::sheepishgrin::  ))

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Saturday Dec 9th*


*1- Jack Black*

Only recall seeing Jack Black in the midst of a bunch of others. He stood in a doorway and said something really odd. I thought...I have to remember that. (of course I can&#39;t remember what he said now)



*2- New Nephew*

Visited my sister, M.A. who lives up north. Laid on the floor playing with her kids. After a while it clicks in that she had another son. The little one, in a walker, was extremely curioius and got into everything. I told my sis to get off the couch and keep an eye on him. She told me that wasn&#39;t her job, it was his father&#39;s job. On cue daddy walked in and scooped up the little guy.
I started play wrestling with her eldest son, (think he&#39;s 4). The younger one crawled over and started attacking me for attacking his brother. My sister mentioned that maybe I should take the both of them home with me since I was good with kids. 



*3- Fairly Odd Parents (cartoon)*

The main fairy chars, Wanda & Cosmo, kept shifting shape. Each time they did I&#39;d tell them they still didn&#39;t look right and they&#39;d shift again. They kept it up until they resembled how they looked on tv. I was then going to make a load of wishes but Vikky the babysitter from the show burst in. On her heels came Timmy&#39;s dad, shaped like a dog. He started licking Vikky and then he took off again.
She turned to me and told me to get to bed. I told her to make me and she jumped on me and tried to force me to lay down. I yelled for help and Jorgen (the big Swartzenegger butt kicking fairy) burst in through the wall and changed Vicky into a cat. Timmy&#39;s dad (still a dog) charged in and ate Vicky. 



*4- Graveyard & Odd Sky @ Grams*

D.H. called me outside, told me to bring my camera. Said there was something weird up in the sky. When I got out there I didn&#39;t see anything odd up there. 
The ground, however, was covered in shifting white fog. Down the road I could see only the tip of the church poking out from the fog. I was going to take a pic but got distracted. Turned and roamed around the yard. The fog quickly dissapated. It cleared to reveal a rose shrub growing along a fenceline. Pink roses, some in full bloom, some only buds. They had what looked like glitter around the edges of them. Was going to take a pic but felt it was wrong to capture it on film. Also noticed I was barefoot.
Turned back to the yard and saw a bunch of tombstones in the backyard. They looked really old and worn but somehow had a newness about them that made them seem super real. I was going to take photos of the old tombstones but someone called me from the house. I turned to listen and when I turned back to the yard there were even more tombstones. Massive monument size stones and just as gigantic statues. Most statues were weeping or bent over and worn looking angels. One that caught my eye was a woman on her knees looking straight up to the sky. Her right hand was wrapped delicately around her throat, her left hand was hidden behind her back. I wondered what she was hiding. 
I looked straight up, as the statue was doing, to see a giant X formed in the clouds right above the house. It was really vivid, pristine white against the bright blue sky. In the very middle of the X was something odd but now I can&#39;t remember what that odd thing was.



*5- SS Monte Carlo*

Walked down Town Line, it was warm and summer. I was barefoot but the gravel alongside the road didn&#39;t seem to bother my feet. 
A shimmering black SS Monte Carlo drove slowly by. It pulled into a laneway far ahead of me and just sat there. Felt they were waiting for me.



*6- Chiefs Meeting*

Went to an important assembly. Chiefs from all over North America were meeting to discuss the land dispute nearby. Me and DH drove there & it took forever to find a parking spot.  
Inside the building the chairs were arranged oddly. We couldn&#39;t make out where the center of attention was supposed to be. The first batch of chairs were facing the back of the building. On the left the chairs were in neat rows facing the wall. To the right those rows were also facing the wall. The very end bunching of chairs was only two long rows and faced back toward the entrance.
We moved to the two rows and took our seats. The place quickly filled up. Remembered I&#39;d forgotten my camera and pushed my way back outside. Got to the truck only to discover I&#39;d forgotten to grab the keys from DH. Tried to get back into the building but was told, along with many others, that the meeting was full. I found a door off from the main ones. It was opened slightly to let air into the building. I tried to squeeze into it and got stuck. A guy noticed me and began walking towards me. I wriggled madly about until I slipped though. Got back to the meeting arena and there were so many people that I couldn&#39;t find DH. Saw several people I knew, mostly DH&#39;s relatives. 
Watched people hanging a string of huge flags on the right wall. Someone stood up from the crowd and angrilly yelled, "They&#39;re backwards, you idiots&#33;" They quickly and silently fixed their mistake.
Somehow I ended up back outside. I had my camera in hand as I walked a ways down the road from the meeting. Many people were still arriving on foot. Don&#39;t remember seeing any more vehicles coming. Just hoards of people on foot. Most were coming. A few, like me, were headed away from the meeting. Noticed a big snow covered hill on my right. Had the feeling something was hiding behind it. Decided to climb the hill and investigate but couldn&#39;t because up the road marched a bunch of guys dressed in bright orange outfits, almost like hunting outfits. The passed me and continued on toward the meeting. They eventually loosely surrounded the building and wouldn&#39;t let anyone else in or out. A short time later a bunch of natives dressed in green camo marched military like up the road. I thought they would clear the way for the rest of us to get to the meeting but the camo guys spread out and made a second barrier  outside the orange guys. 
I only thought, "Oh shit, I&#39;m never going to get back in." Realizing this I decided again to investigate what was behind the hill. I started up it but a woman and a child dashed up from out of nowhere and began talking to me in a hushed and urgent voice. Can&#39;t remember what she said but it start to think twice about finding out what was behind the hill. 
Moved back onto the road, stood right in it&#39;s very center. Looked towards the meeting to see that it was still blocked off. It was then that I noticed that despite the  masses of coming and going poeple all over the road, there was only one well worn path through the snow on the left side of the road leading to the meeting. On the right side of the road the snow was completely undisturbed though people were walking through it. They left no trace of footprints. I wondered how the hell that was possible and started snapping photos of the road and human barrier beyond it. 



*7- Eagle*

Remember something about a bald eagle perched atop some odd tree. (this fragment probably due to us seeing a bald eagle in a tree alongside the Grand River - snapped a few photos of it but only one photo turned out not blurry- need a faster camera&#33;&#33 :wink2:

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Sun, Dec 10th*



*1- Train Travel*

Waited for a train, don&#39;t know where I was going. Recall telling someone they should travel by train. It&#39;s a lovely way to travel. 
Next I was on a train watching the scenery whip by. It was flat, the sky seemed huge. Somehow I ended up outside of the train and I soared along following the tracks, still talking trying to convince &#39;whoever&#39; to travel by rail. Got up so far and the tracks forked. Wasn&#39;t sure which way to go.



*2- Me the Teacher/Illness*

Taught a class, language or English. Had something to do with writing. After the class was over I walked along the outskirts of the school&#39;s property. A tall wall of cedars created a wall around the lawn&#39;s limits. I squeezed through the trees and came out onto a sidewalk. Started coughing and hacked up a big ball of phlem. I held it in my mouth because I didn&#39;t want to spit it out in the midst of all the kids. It was disgusting. 
Sneaked back into the trees and spat it out. A big gob of greenish yellowy phlem that looked like banana pudding streaked & spattered with clots of lime jello. I stared at it for a long time and wondered what was wrong with me that I&#39;d coughed something like that up.
I started coughing again and a little black girl was suddenly at my side. She asked if I was okay. I nodded but she told me to stop lying. She took my hand and led me to her house where she said I could stay till I got better. She escorted me to my room, which felt really familiar though I was sure I&#39;d never been there before. Only after I&#39;d eased into the bed did I realize how odd of a situation I was in. The girl&#39;s parents would probably come home and beat the hell out of me. I tried to leave but the little girl told me to stay, that it was okay. So I did. Felt weak and tired. 


*
3- Taping the Clouds*

Sis MA and I were in vetern&#39;s park video taping her kid playing. I looked up to the sky in the south and saw a cloud that seemed to explode. It expanded and spread upward like the mushroom cloud after a bomb. I snatched the cam from my sister and taped the strange cloud. I panned along the sky  and whereever I stopped the cloud in view exploded in the same manner as the first. 
MA called my attention to another cloud formation in the west. She said it looked like Hiawatha. I turned the cam to where she was pointing but couldn&#39;t see what she was seeing. I turned away from the cam and looked up. We were standing under a low hanging and thick cieling of dark grey, rapid moving clouds. I looked to the south and saw a hint of blue. What looked like the eye of the storm came into view. A perfect circle was cut into the thick clouds and the sky above the clouds was the most startling shade of blue. A beam of sunlight shone down from the perfect opening in the sky. I turned the camera to that and taped it. IT was an amazing sight. 
My sister drew my attention away and pointed out something else in the sky. I looked away from &#39;the eye&#39; to where MA pointed. Again, I couldn&#39;t make out what she was pointing to. I looked back to the south and &#39;the eye&#39; had already moved on. Nothing but a continuous wall of dirty grey looking cloud.
To the west I could still see the wide beam of sunlight drifting along where the &#39;the eye&#39; was. I headed in that direction in the hopes of catching up to it.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Mon, Dec 11th*


***tried b6 last night since it&#39;s been a while. Had a few short but very vivid dreams


*1- Turtles Shopping*

Shopping for xmas gifts. Came to a huge display of Turtles (the chocolates) They were 2 boxes for 4 dollars. I scooped up a couple of regular boxes but then noticed there were some boxes that were see though and within those were white and brown chocolate turtles. Grabbed a couple of those boxes since i&#39;d never seen that type before. Waited in line to  pay.



*2- The Pink Thing*

Just remember closely inspecting something that looked like 4 pink tunnels that all joined together at a center point. From the centerpoint, they arced upward and then leveled out horizontally. Also wondered if it was some kind of plant, sort of like a pink day lilly with only four petals that were tunnelshaped? Have no idea what I was looking at but it felt important.



*3- Snake Pit*

Walked through a grassy yard toward a fallen birch tree. Could feel the grass on my feet and thought I should hurry and find me some new shoes one day. 
On the other side of the tree was my sister, MJ. She was chasing small snakes. Being fond of snakes, I was going to go help her catch a few but as soon as I stepped over the fallen tree a snake slithered out from under the birch. It was about 13 in. long and was all white except for it&#39;s beady little eyes and a black or dark brown strip down it&#39;s sides along it&#39;s belly.
The snake came around the tree and chased me. As I inched away from it other snakes of various sizes (mostly garter snakes) slithered away from me. The white snake would rear up and strike at the other snakes. As I watched this I somehow managed to slip and land on my back. Under me I could feel what I assumed were hard clumps of earth that dug painfully into my back. A moment later the clumps started twitching and wriggling. Realized I was basically laying on a bed of snakes. 
Carefully put my hands down and tried to push up a little so the snakes could squirm out from under me but instead they all started biting my hands. I quickly got up and ran to the edge of the road. 
My sis and someone else asked if I was okay. I nodded at first but then I got the oddest feeling in my head and the world went into a soft, dreamy focus. 
In my minds eye I was a little girl on the road, a large truck barelling at her. I wanted to help her but couldn&#39;t move. The scene changed to the truck being a low flying airplane that just skimmed dangerously over the girl&#39;s head. 
I tried to explain what I was seeing but my sister didn&#39;t understand. I got up and made my way back across the yard, everything still looking fogged over and delicate. Had the feeling that I could rip clear through &#39;reality&#39; if I&#39;d wanted to.



*4- Hotdog Roast/Get Lost Already*

Twilight, I and a few others sat on huge tree stumps around a small fire in a sand pit. The others were roasting hotdogs. I like roasted hotdogs but didn&#39;t bother cooking any because they give me killer heartburn. So I sat quietly and watched the others.
Three blond girls came along. Two, like me, sat and watched. The third blong girl whipped out a fishing pole. Dangling on the end of the fishing line, like a bloated piece of bait, was a hotdog. I burst out laughing. It looked so rediculous. She dangled the hotdog over the fire to cook it. No one else thought it was odd. 
Someone started talking, I looked to them and when I looked back at the blond girl the lone hotdog that once hung on the end of her line was replaced by a net full of hotdogs. I shook my head and left the area. Sat at a picnic table alone. DH and a few of his friends came to sit with me. This irritated me because I&#39;d wanted to be alone. We started arguing and I stood up and told him to leave me. Yelled at him to get lost already. Didn&#39;t know why he was still hanging around me when he could be with someone who gave a fuck. (which was a double edged insult because he&#39;d complained recently about not getting any, as if I was supposed to personally remedy that situation for him) Told him to go pick up the blond girl roasting the net of hotdogs. Seemed she had a liking for long meaty things and to be careful she doesn&#39;t try shove a hook through his weenie.
One of his friends chimed in that they hadn&#39;t seen SC in a long time and heard he was depressed. I told them all to go see SC and get out of my hair. They left but not before the rounded up the chick at the fire. I then laid atop my picnic table alone staring up at the stars, as it was totally dark. Had an intense longing for someone but wasn&#39;t even sure who that someone was.




*5- Dark House/Attempted Lock Out*

Sat in the corner of my couch in my darkened living room. People, my sisters and a few others, roamed though my house whispering. Though they talked quietly their whispers eched loudly through the house and made a soft and constant noise that resembled rushing wind. It was really annoying and with each passing second I became angrier. I wanted them out but waited for them to leave on thier own.
Once the final few people stepped out the front door I moved to lock it. My sister MJ came back in. I stood silently and watched her make a toast and tomato sandwhich. She turned to face me. She was wearing a knee length leather jacket and sunglasses. I was shocked to see that she looked exactly like me except for her light brown hair. 
When I snapped out of the shock I said, "You&#39;re not taking that with you unless you beg for it." (speaking of the sandwich) She put it  back down and looked at it. After some consideration she turned and left the sandwich sitting on the table. Once she was outside I closed the door and had intended to lock it so I&#39;d finally be alone. Found I couldn&#39;t bring myself to lock up. I went to the front window and saw that everyone still lingered around on the lawn. I wondered what they wanted, why they were milling about. Sat back on the couch in the darkness and wonered why I couldn&#39;t lock them all out once and for all.



*6- Parade Argument/Fight*

Flipped through a newspaper looking for the date for a parade. I was certain it was in the morning but someone else in the room said it was in the evening. It became an all out argument were we both ended up personally insulting the other. The person who argued with me up and left.
Walked into an unfamiliar kitchen. At the table were two guys snickering. "What the fuck&#39;s so funny?" I asked them. They continued giggling and completely ignored me. I walked over and stood between them. I told the taller one to go downstairs, he did. The remaining guy ignored me again until I kicked him off the chair. He fell onto the floor and laid there curled in a fetal position. I picked up one of the wooden chairs and brought it down just behind him. The legs snapped off the chair and the guy lay there wimpering.
I turned and tossed the chair aside and when I turned back the guy on the floor had turned into a stubby blue, roughly sharpened pencil. Despite his turning into an inanimate object, I got on my hands and knees over him and yelled, "Next time it&#39;ll be _your_ legs that get broken, puny little bitch."  (i don&#39;t know whether to find that funny or disturbing   ::?:  )  
As I yelled at him the other guy came back upstairs. He had changed into someone else but I knew it was still &#39;tall guy&#39;. I told him to get back downstairs. He continued on to the front door. I jumped up, picked up &#39;pencil guy&#39; and tossed him away. As I approached &#39;tall guy&#39; he morphed before my eyes to become himself again. I demanded he go downstairs and he went, but halfway down he slipped out a door midway between floors. I ordered him back inside or I was going to have his bail pulled. He reluctantly came inside and went downstairs. I sat on the steps wondering what I was going to do about everything. 



*7- Library Park/VK Convo*

Was in Victoria Park which had become a splicing of a public park and library. All around the perimiter of the park desks were stationed. I picked up a book and looked for a place to sit. Found a desk that faced the old courthouse across the street. 
Opened my book and  was about to read when the guy next to me said, "You&#39;re Vex Kitten, aren&#39;t you?"
The question startled me and I put down the book, my mind completely blanked out. I didn&#39;t answer. 
Across the street some people came out of the courthouse. They looked really pissed off and I knew something bad was going to happen. At some point the court house had turned into a gothic looking cathedral. The pissed off people climbed up onto the ledges of the stained glass windows and tried to peer in. I couldn&#39;t hear what they were saying but the tone of their voices and their movements were unmistakably aggitated. 
I was relieved that they didn&#39;t smash the stained glass windows but that relief was short lived when the pissed off people came across the street and into the park/library. Not in the mood to argue at that time I picked up my book and tried to read it again.
The guy beside me said, "Vex Kitten, right?"
I put the book down again and couldn&#39;t seem to think. The guy continued talking in a hushed voice but I can&#39;t now recall what he was saying. When the power of thought finally came back to me I wanted to say that I wasn&#39;t Vex Kitten because I had the distinct feeling that this guy had been stalking me for some time. However when I opened my mouth to deny being VK I found that i was incapeable of lying. So I only answered, "Maybe."
He continued talking and I had the overwhelming feeling that I knew him. I didn&#39;t look at him. Didn&#39;t want to. At one point I wished the pissed off people would come over and start arguing just for the sake of distracting my attention away from the guy beside me.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Mon Dec, 11th*

2 LD&#39;s this Morning between 9:30 -10 am.


*Exploring the House/Rainy Day* HIT

&#39;Woke up&#39; in bed in my darkened bedroom. Knew I was dreaming and expected the usual LD paralysis but to my surprise I rolled easily off the bed. Immediately brough my hands up and looked at them. The dream scene blinked once, like it went negative and then back to poisitive again, as if it was confirming that I was in a dream.

Decided to try change the dream scene. I closed my eyes and imagined being out in a sun soaked field in the middle of nowhere. When I opened my eyes I was disappointed to see that I was still in my room. The room had also gotten much darker and blurry. I waited for the scene to stabalize and then decided I&#39;d walk through the house to get outside. I wanted to see what my LD house looked like this time.

Made my way down the hallway and saw that there was a big hole in the left wall down by the baseboards. While this bothered me I passed it buy in favor of touring the rest of the house. The kitchen had super bright white walls but there was a mess of dirty dishes on the counter. I stopped and felt an overwhelming urge to do them. I shook it off and continued through the house. 

In the dining room I noticed that my computer desk and the mirror above it was absent. Didn&#39;t bother me in the least but I made a note to try will them back into the dream later so I could log into DV&#39;s and make a post telling everyone that I was making the post in the midst of a LD. (for some odd reason I was sure that was totally possible)

Continued on down into the living room. The budgies were chattering as usual and I was distracted by their vivid yellowness against the light purple of my walls. I suddenly wondered what birds thought or if they even thought. It was then that I remembered the advanced lucid task of mind reading. Decided to try read one of the budgie&#39;s minds. I reached into the cage; grabbed one of them and held it tight in my hand. It squirmed and wriggled and I stared into it&#39;s sparkling little eye to create a mind meld of some sort. Nothing came but overwhelming feeling of fear. 

The bird suddenly bit down on the soft skin between my thumb and pointer finger. It hurt like hell and with the thumb and pointer finger of my other hand i squeezed the bird&#39;s head till it let go of me. I stuffed it back into the cage. I then noticed that there were 3 birds instead of 2. Thought it was odd for a few seconds but then was overcome by the desire to get outside. 

Stepped up to the front door and decided I wanted to ghost through the glass again since it was such a freaky feeling the first time I did it. Raised my hands over my head and slid through the glass sideways. It felt the same as last time, that odd resistent spongy feeling. 

Outside it was raining. The sky was low and dark. I strolled out onto the front lawn and though it was pouring I didn&#39;t get wet. I simply enjoyed the scene for a few seconds before wondering what to do next. I decided to try the gift giving task but I seemed to be the only person in existence. It then occured to me that I could make anyone I want appear in the dream so I called out the name I&#39;d heard on the verge of my sleep the other night. At the top of my lungs I yelled, "JOSH&#33;"

I felt something really strange, like the dream was elastic and something was on the verge of pressing through to me. Whatever it was couldn&#39;t quite make it. I assumed it was Josh so I called his name again in an attempt to guide him to me. He still didn&#39;t appear. I called out his name again and turned to see if he would appear behind me. No one was there physically but the falling rain seemed to be hitting a humanish form that would have been invisible if not for the water trailing over it.

I approached and reached out for the presence. I was highly excited by whatever or whoever was standing before me. I became overexcited, my hand started trembling... and I woke up before I made contact. 



*
2- Mirror World*

Felt my mind shift into dream mode and right after it came the sensation of slipping backward out of my body. I let it happen, fully aware that I was now in a dream. I rolled off the bed and again was amazed that i didn&#39;t have dream paralysys. 

The room was dark and I wanted to get out into the light immediately this time. By just that thought I was instantly outside on the front lawn of my house. It was still cloudy but the rain was gone. I really missed the warmth and light of the sun and the blue of the sky. I wanted them more than anything and I tried with all my will to make the clouds disappear. They wouldn&#39;t.

My mind instantly and rapidly riffled through past dreams. I recalled on in which I pushed the clouds out of the sky by using my hands. I decided to try this technique again. I reached up, the palms of my hands facing outward and fingers slightly clawed as if I were latching my nails into the clouds above. I slowly moved my hands apart and as I did expected the clouds to spread open as if they were drapes being shoved aside. Nothing happened. I tried this repeatedly and finally became so frustrated that I began ripping wildly at the clouds. Only then did they start shredding apart. 

I continued shredding the clouds away. It was a difficult task, sort of like digging a hole in sand, some always spilling back in. When finally I caught a glimpse of blue behind the clouds, relief and something bordering on bliss surged through me. I cleared away a perfectly rectangular hole in the clouds. 

I stood there staring up at the blue rectangle and I wondered what the color blue felt like. I reached up and traced the very tip of my finger the length of the rectangle. It was cool to the touch, like running my finger along cold glass. I ran my fingers over it again and noticed that I could see a faint reflection of myself in the blue. Upon this realization the blue turned into a mirror and I stood on the ground looking up at my reflection up in the clouds. 

I had yet to travel through a mirror in a LD so I jumped up and thrust my hand into my own reflection. It slid in up to my wrist before I fell to the ground again. It also felt odd and sort of frightening. My curiousity overpowered my fear and I leapt up again, this time I plunged into the mirror and it gave way like a thick liquid. 

At this point I saw the dream from two angels. One was the actual me experiencing the dive into the mirror, The thick liquid clung to my body like mercury, my form was nothing but a reflective surface and I knew I looked sort of like the mercury terminator in T2 as I spun around in a liquid world of what I thought was amneotic fluid. 

The other view came from outside the dive. I saw myself slip into the sky mirror and at the same time as I slid in my reflection slid out into my dream world. 

I spun to look back and there saw my reflection on the other side of the mirror. Simultaneously we pressed hands to the barrier between us. I suddenly was afraid my reflection would take off and I&#39;d be trapped in the mirror world. 

I had an inkling that the mirror me was more basic than I and that she would give in to primal desires. I put both my hands on the barrier and my reflection did the same. I smiled at her and then kissed the barrier. Reflection did the same. I knew she would. She couldn&#39;t resist sexual type advances. As we kissed the barrier between us disappeared and I wrapped my hands around her head and pulled her back into the mirror world. We floated before each other and my reflection looked at me with a lustful look that was really disturbing. 

I took her hand and turned. I willed the world to become solid and together we walked into a room. I sat my reflection in a chair and undid her jeans. To keep her occupied I slid my hand down the front of her pants and started fingering her. As I did this I looked at the world around me and wondered where exactly I was. I Knew I was still dreaming but had the feeling that perhaps I was in someone else&#39;s dream or some other plain of existence. I couldn&#39;t wrap my head around it, I knew it wasn&#39;t a normal dream and I knew I had to keep my reflection distracted or she&#39;d escape and leave me trapped in the mirror world. 

I continued manipulating my reflection and tried to figure out a way to either explore the mirror world or escape it. I came to the conclusion that until I could find a way to completely control my reflection, exploration was out of the question. Tiring of doing stuff to the other me and pissed off that she was keeping me from exploring, I began to hate this lucid dream. Somewhere in the distance I heard radio DJ&#39;s announcing the 10:00 news. It occured to me that I&#39;d never get the chance to explore this dream world so I decided to return to my own. I willed myself to wake up .

----------


## ezekiel7

*first to congradulate you.. * sorry bout the AIM thing, half of my family was in my room and we we&#39;re practicing music.

----------


## jjm121

hey vex.
very long time no talk.
hahaha.
wow.
does this have like 27 pages now?

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Zeek:* Thanks for the congrats. Those two lucids seem like they&#39;re really long but in reality they probably only lasted a few minutes. Just takes forever to write them out. And I never realize the strangeness of my thought processes in dreams until I actually do write them down and re read them. 
No hard feelings about the aim thing. I was just logging off and wanted to toss you a hello so you wouldn&#39;t think I was being a snob or ignoring you.   ::content::  


*jjm:*  Back again I see. Welcome. Hopefully you&#39;ll stick around longer this time.
And yeah, it&#39;s up to 27 pages. Over 700 dreams crammed in here. I always kid that my mind is basically empty during the day and that at night it&#39;s overactive, probably to balance everything all out.    ::sheepishgrin::  



*Tuesday Dec. 12th*


*1- MJ Moved In*

Lived in a new upper apartment. The walls were spotless white and I barely had anything in the place. No pictures on the walls, no furniture in the rooms. Despite the emptiness I felt completely at ease in the place.
Came into the living room and there saw my sister MJ laying on a foldout couch. She was covered in a blanket. I wondered... wtf? How did she find me and wft is she doing sleeping here? Before I could ask she launched into some sob story. I sat on the end of the couch and listened.
A while later her son crawled out from under the blanket. He stumbled over and gave me a hug, slobbering on me as he did. He then crawled off the couch. MJ tossed the covers off herself and to my disgust she was only laying there in her underwear. I threw the covers back on her and told her to put some effin clothes on. 
I then followed her son around the house. He opened a door into a bedroom and I was surprised to see a little girl of about 5 laying in bed. MJ&#39;s son said, quite clearly, "Scoobie&#39;s here". The little girl woke up and slid from the bed. She got on her hands and knees and acted like a baby as she greeted MJ&#39;s 1 yr old. 




*2- The Secret Chambers/Attempted Photography*

Was with some guy, can&#39;t remember what he looked like but have the distinct feeling he was vampire-ish. We crept down some stairs and into an old stone basement. To the left side of the stairs was a long dark passage which I knew lead to a group of people that, for lack of a better description, seemed like satan worshipers. I think we were supposed to trap them all in there but we heard someone coming up the long passage.

Me and Vamp guy hid behind the stairs in the shadows. The person who came out was wearing a long white robe and a hood. Couldn&#39;t see his face. He left again and we were about to come out from our hiding place when we noticed a doorway on the right side of the stairs, one we&#39;d fail to notice earlier. We both went inside an it was only a large empty room. One of us must have tripped some sort of trigger because the wall farthest from us vanished as if it had been a mirage. The real wall was reavealed. It had a huge hole in it. Vamp and I dashed over and looked in. It was dimly lit and packed with heaps of gold and silver artifacts. 
I climbed in right away, careful of where I stepped because the floor was carpeted in treasure. Vamp kept tellng me to be careful, he seemed afraid of the room and it&#39;s contents. I was fascinated by them. I had no lust for the riches. What fascinated me was the apparent ancinetness of the treasure. I rummaged through it, sure I would find something of great importance. 

Swords in golden sheaths poked out of the piles of treasure every so often. I made my way to one and grabbed the hilt. I slowly pulled the sword out. I looked at Vamp and said, "Think of it, the last hands that wrapped around this hilt might have been a knight, or even royalty."

I pulled the sword out of it&#39;s casing to discover that the on the last few inches of the blade looked like a silver peacock feather. I burst out laughing and waved it around in the room. "They must have tickeled each other to death in the old days." I mentioned. As I turned to face Vamp the sword turned into a thin blade that looked like a fencing foil. The end was still feathery, I lunged at Vamp and yelled, "En guard&#33;" Then smacked him in the face with the feather end. He didn&#39;t like that very much but ended up snickering and called me crazy. 

I happened to glance up and saw another doorway. I tossed the sword down and told Vamp I was going deeper. I had the feeling that the treasure was only there as a distraction, the real good stuff was deeper. He tried to call me back but I ignored him and stepped into the hallway. The floor was dirt and littered with broken pottery. To the right was a closed doorway. I passed it and went deeper. I came to a right turn and took it. The passage way sloped downward, it was dimly lit. It&#39;s floor  was still dirt. Only then did I realize I was barefoot. I could feel the grains of dirt and small stones irritating the bottoms of my feet. 

I continued to the end and came to another right turn. I followed and it lead into a massive empty chamber. Looked like a grand meeting hall that belonged in a castle. Vamp&#39;s voice could be faintly heard so I made my way back up to him and peeked out of the passage. I tried to convince him to come with me to explore but he refused. "Suit yourself, pussy." I said, slightly disappointed because I really did want him to come with me. 

I went back down the shattered pottery hallway and decided to check out the first door I&#39;d seen and passed. I opened it and stepped in. Something that sounded like a massive generator roared within. It was dark in the room and I wished it was lighter, upon that thought the room brightened a little. There was a monsterous generator in the room. It was an amazing sight. Thick, spiralled chords of wires and liquid filled rubber hoses lead from the generator and hung all over the room, most disappearing through holes in the walls. I was amazed that the people from centuries ago had actually harnessed electricity. I was so in wonder of the discovery that I dashed back out of the room,  up the &#39;shattered&#39; passage and to the treasure room. I was about to tell Vamp about my discovery but he motioned for me to be quiet and he took off. I slinked back into the passage and hid. 

A guy in a dark robe climbed down into the hole in the wall. He picked up the sword I&#39;d been playing with and inspected it before taking it with him when he climbed out of the room again. The hole in the wall disappeared. It became solid. 

Claustrophobia suddenly set in. I knew I was trapped in the place. There had to be another way out. I ran back down the shattered hallway and was going to go down the dirt passage but turned back. I wondered why the left wall had no doors. I moved along it and pushed on the wall every so often. Suddenly a part of the wall gave way. It swung inward like a door. I was about to charge in when a man stepped in and closed the door almost all the way again. I asked him if there was another exit. He shook his head negatively and slammed the door in my face. I tried to push back in but it wouldn&#39;t budge. 

Panicing, I dashed back toward the decending dirt passage. I charged down it and instead of coming to the massive meeting chamber at the bottom the passagway turned into an large elegant stairway. I dashed down to the landing where the stairway split off to the left and the right, great magnificent curved stairways that looked as if they belonged in an elegant castle. 

I came to a stop when someone approached me. It was a man and a woman. Their presence startled me. I hadn&#39;t expected anyone to be there. The couple were gorgeously dressed and seemed to be older than time. Though they looked as if they were in their late twenties their eyes seemed to be saturated with age. 

The man spoke to me but I can&#39;t remember what he said. He left me and his lady friend alone together. It was hard to keep my eyes off her. She was brilliantly beautiful, not just outwardly but it radiated from her like a warmth I wanted to get closer to. She pointed to my chest and asked, "What is that?"

I looked down to see my camera, my canon rebel, was dangling from my neck. I picked it up and inspected it to make sure it was in one piece, then held it out to show her. Told her it was called a camera and that it could capture images of people and things. I explained how it worked, as simply as I could. The woman was fascinated by it and wanted me to capture her image. She wanted to give her husband a photoimage of herself. 

I sat her on the edge of the railing beside a vase filled with sprays of deep red roses. To the other side of her was a window through which light poured through a thin white drapery. It cast a diffused and even glow onto the woman&#39;s delecate features. I told her to face the window a bit more. She plucked a rose from the vase, held it close to her lips and then looked back at me, asked it that positon was okay. I looked at her over the camera and nodded eagerly. It would be a perfect portrait. 

However, when I looked back through the viewfinder the woman was gone. I moved to the railing to see that she was down a level, sitting on a railing down there. I aimed the camera at her, the portrait was still a lovely one because now i could see the ends of her gown splayed gracefully out upon the floor. I was about to take the photo when a voice startled me. To my right was a woman in a maid type outfit. To my right was a child&#39;s head. It was almost perfectly oval and it was alive. It looked over the edge of the railing and suddenly my fear of heights kicked in. I felt dizzy from seeing that head perched dangerously on the very edge of the railing. 

I kept trying to take the beautiful woman&#39;s photo but the maid and the head kept distracting me. Each time I looked back at the beautiful woman she seemed to be a little bit farther away from me and I had to zoom the lens ever so slightly and then refocus her. 

Never got the photo done, not that I can recall. 



(damn that took forever to type out)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

The Secret Chambers/Attempted Photography:
Great dream, Vex. The imagery was amazing. Well-told, also.  ::goodjob2:: 





> I pulled the sword out of it&#39;s casing to discover that the on the last few inches of the blade looked like a silver peacock feather. I burst out laughing and waved it around in the room. "They must have tickeled each other to death in the old days." I mentioned. As I turned to face Vamp the sword turned into a thin blade that looked like a fencing foil. The end was still feathery, I lunged at Vamp and yelled, "En guard&#33;" Then smacked him in the face with the feather end. He didn&#39;t like that very much but ended up snickering and called me crazy. [/b]



Hahahaha.  ::chuckle::

----------


## oneironut

> *2- The Secret Chambers/Attempted Photography*
> [/b]



Fantastic entry, Vex. Nature of the beast, I know, but I&#39;m going nuts reading everybody&#39;s great stories that keep getting cut off. Arrgh&#33;   ::wink:: 


12/14 - DEJA VU&#33;&#33;&#33; AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH&#33;&#33;&#33;

----------


## NeAvO

Hi Vex haven&#39;t been in here for a while, just going to say nice dreams and you&#39;re lucky to have such long and detailed lucids as well.
Also that secret chambers dream was great  ::goodjob2:: 

Cya around.

----------


## Placebo

> *Placebo:* HEY&#33; It&#39;s not like I enjoyed or even planned that dream. It was gross and disturbing. I was raped by a corpse&#33;&#33; For me it was more a nightmare than a perverted dream. (im not pervy. i&#39;m too sweet to be pervy)  
> [/b]



Well, it&#39;s *your* head that dreamt it up  :tongue2: 

PS: This thread is on it&#39;s way to being legendary..

----------


## ezekiel7

I vote for Legendary maybe even stupendiousnatastical... charlie... leoploradon... ? leopleradon? Shun. Shun-uh.. *yawn*

----------


## Vex Kitten

My  computer  crapped out a few days ago. I&#39;ll catch up as soon as my comp is back up and running.

Legendary?   ::lol::  


stupendiousnatastical... ??? I think I almost burst a blood vessel in my brain trying to make out that word this morning.   ::wink::

----------


## ezekiel7

Then you need more brain excercises hehe, you should try to decipher my dreams =P lol, no... I don&#39;t want to kill you.

Edit: Welcome Back&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33; *lol*

----------


## Vex Kitten

:smiley:  

Thanks for dropping in, everyone. 

My motherboard/CPU fizzled out on me last week. Found out that repairs would cost more than buying a new compy, so I just yesterday got another one. Merry Christmas to me... I had to use my vacation savings to buy me a new pc. But anyway, can&#39;t sleep tonight. Horrible week, really horrible day and evening here. So figured I&#39;d  post what few dreams I recalled over the past few days.

*1- Art Class*

Argued with someone over the telephone about an art class I&#39;d wanted to take. They said I wasn&#39;t qualified but I knew I was more than qualified to take the stupid class.



*2- Visiting TH*

Only recall visiting my cousin TH. Some sort of family gathering, cars parked all over the property. Dont recall much more than that aside from the lingering feeling of sadness. 




*<< 800 >>*</span>
*3- B-Ford Battle*

Some sort of battle happened in this city. Had something to do with a white supremisist. Recall strong feelings of rage but can&#39;t recall what enraged me. Ended up standing atop a building to watch the chaos below.




<span style="color:#CC0000">*Sun Dec 17th*


*1- Mothman & Tunnels*

Me and some scientist type people were exploring underground tunnels, we suspected it was the hiding place of the Mothman. One of the researchers was dressed in a moth outfit, curly little antena bobbed around atop his head. I kept looking at the antenae and the costume, thinking that was the stupidest get up I&#39;d ever seen. 
Found a chamber full of fat cocoons. As I set sight on it I knew something bad was coming. The mothman appeared, he looked like the very first photo I&#39;d seen of that creature, mothlike wings and huge glowing bug eyes. The cocoons started twitching and huge slimy maggots burst out of them. We fled. 
The tunnels became really narrow and small. I ended up the last person. Looked back behind me and saw the maggots wriggling closer to me. I wished I hadn&#39;t been the last one to run and my wish came true. I was at the head of the escapees. Looked behind me and saw the maggots overtake and consume the others. 
I got out of the tunnels and thought I was safe but the mothman appeared out of nowhere and came toward me. I ran and spent the rest of this dream trying to hide from that thing.



*2- Runaway*

My nephew KG ran away from  my sister and we searched high and low for him. We were in a big park that had huge stones sprinkled throughout. I noticed that one of the stones was hollow and could see my nephew&#39;s feet sticking out from under it. We tried to coax him out of the stone but he wouldn&#39;t come.



*3- TH/Grams the Garden & the Telephone*

MY gram&#39;s house was a splice of hers and TH&#39;s house. A lot of people were outside and it was my personal mission to keep them out of the house. Kept the doors and windows locked and had the only key. No one got in except me.
Outside, I left the others to their own business and I started pulling weeds out of the garden that sprawled along the front of her house. The garden was just growing, freshly sprouted sunflower plants were scattered through the weeds. I meticulously picked out the weeds and tried my hardest to leave the sunflowers to grow.
When I finished this I went back into the house to use the phone. It was a small cell phone that wouldn&#39;t dial. I opened up the battery compartment and a set of keys on a keychain, some latched together paperclips and other assorted junk spilled out. Once I was sure the compartment was clean I called a number. I asked for a ride somewhere and then tried to hang up. The cell phone wouldn&#39;t shut off or disconnect from whoever I was talking to. 


Had a bunch of dreams last night but had to get out of the house extra early and now I can&#39;t remember them at all.   



Zeek: Sooo nice to see someone who doesn&#39;t want me dead.    ::content::  


I missed DV so much.
Lord I&#39;m a nerd.
 ::?:

----------


## oneironut

Apparently I&#39;m done sleeping for the night, but at least I get to be the first to say: WELCOME BACK&#33;   :smiley:  





> I missed DV so much.
> Lord I&#39;m a nerd.
> 
> [/b]



Lol, you should&#39;ve seen me the day the server crashed. I was opening my browser practically every hour. My name is oneironut, and I&#39;m a journalaholic, haha.   ::bigteeth::

----------


## ezekiel7

I edited so I was the first one to say welcome back muahahaha, i&#39;ve been having SOME success with my dreams. Like recall during the day and even a couple days later. I had a dream that I bought a WII in Mexico for &#036;249. Also I got a ski boat out of the water with my brother, out by some lake, and my cousin and I were discussing going to mexico, and my parents said it cost 10,000 &#036; so my cousin and I decided it would never really happen, and it would just be one of those things that we keep talking about but never do. Hah&#33; mUA&#33; ha.. lala..

----------


## ezekiel7

> 3- Little House on the Prairie? 
> 
> No clue where this dream came from but I was in that house from that show, up in the second level. I looked down and watched the father and mother from that show. They were in a totally modern tub, a hot tub or jacuzzi I think. And they were... naked.  I&#39;d never been in one so I sneaked down and slipped into it with them. I moved down over the jet of bubbles so my tale bone was massaged by the jet of water. Felt amazing.
> Looked at the others, the woman was dead, floating face down in the water. The guy scooped her out and put powder or flour all over her body and then poured something else over it. I didn&#39;t care. I had the tub to myself. No matter to me what he did with his wife&#39;s corpse. [/b]



 ...that&#39;s sad... I like that show. Anyway? Why would you put a jet of bubbles on your tale bone of all places? I&#39;m guessing it wasn&#39;t just your tale bone... hah... poor house on the prairie.

----------


## ezekiel7

It is now 6 am on .. 6:01 on my comp clock... hi&#33;

----------


## Vex Kitten

Thanks for the welcomes back oneironut & zeek... even if one was edited in later.   ::content::  
Got a lot of reading to catch up on. I&#39;ll save the reading of dream journals for later tonight when all the giggling and sickeningly happy kids have gone home. 



*Mon Dec 18th*


*1- Lizard Lost & Sinkholes*

Was helping a glitzy woman look for her pet lizard. We went outside and searched under her house which sat on wooden pillars. We found it but couldn&#39;t catch it. It was too quick. It darted out from under the house and I gave chase. Grabbed it and stood up but suddenly my one leg sank knee deep into the sand. I moved a little and my other leg sank in too. I spread out my arms as I contiued to sink, hoping they would keep me from completely submerging in the sand. 
I managed to ease out of the sand. As I dragged my legs away the sand all collapsed and there was a huge sink hole there. I tried to run but my legs sank into the sand again. I eased out and another sink hole appeared. I carefully made my way across the sand as sinkholes appeared every so often. I lost the lizard in one of the holes.



*2- Ants & The Reclamation Sight*

Was at the reclamation site in Cal. I wandered off on my own and followed the gravel drive way that lead to the south. Half way there I looked down and saw a thick trail of huge black ants. I follwed them. The trail was clotted and twitching with the insects. Some parts of the trail looked like nothing more than wriggling mounds of black. 
As I followed the trail it slowly widened. I became determined to find the ant hill that they orignated from. 




*3- TrG&#39;s Rounded Floor*

Cleaned TrG&#39;s house. Me and her sister were constantly arranging and cleaning because the place was full of kids who kept throwing stuff onto the floor. 
As I swept nearer to the wall I noticed that the planks arced sharply downward creating a little steep hill in the living room. I slid down it and swept at the bottom and asked T why she built her floor like that. T didn&#39;t know so I kept sweeping. I stayed down at the foot of the floor hill. *shrugs* Constant head aches make for dull and pointless dreams.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Thursday Dec 21st*

*1- Swimming w/ Cat*

Was in a swimming pool, had a kitten sitting on my stomach as I floated on my back enjoying the sun. The kitten kept jumping into the water and swimming off, nearly drowning each time. I had to chase after it and scoop it out of the water. After a while I put it on the edge of the pool in the hopes it would stay out of the water but it jumped back in and swam towards me again. I had to save it and put it on my stomach again so it wouldn&#39;t drown. 
A curly headed little kid swam next to me. He said something about his stomach hurting. I looked under the water and saw what looked like loops of his intestines hanging out of his stomach and swaying in the water. This startled me so much that I backed out of the pool. Bumped into a band that had set up there instruments in the water. They started playing and some chick in a white t-shirt started dancing and singing. Her shirt was drenched and her nipples were very very visible through it. This angered me because there were kids swimming in the area. At the thought of kids I remembered the kid with the falling out instestines. I scrambled out of the pool and left, carrying the drenched kitten with me.



*2- Treasure Hunters*

Can&#39;t honestly recall if we were in a low flying plane, helicopter or flying on our own, but me and someone else soared above a rocky desert landscape. Every so often we&#39;d see man made symbols or holes carved into the very tops of the highest rocks. In dream I understood that they were clues to possible hidden treasures. 
We ended up sitting on perfectly square outcroppings on the steep side of a huge rock. At the top of the rock was a square hole that had been hacked into it. I looked down and for an instant thought we were perhaps hundreds of meters up the rock face. Upon closer inspection I noticed that it was an optical illusion, the shapes of the rocks below us and the mini cacti plants created the illusion. 
I slid off and hang dropped from my rock and looked up. Saw a figure atop the rock looking down at us. My partner dropped too and we pressed against the rock to try hide from the person, thinking it was trying to follow us to the treasure.
After a few minutes of unsuccesfull concealment the guy yelled down, "I&#39;m going to jump&#33;" Thinking I was about to witness the guy splatter on the ground near to us I yelled up, "Go for it&#33;" The guy leapt and spun so that he would land on his back. He hit a big mound of dirt near to us and instead of splatting he simply bounced up again as if he&#39;d landed in a trampoline. The guy rolled off and said, "I dont know what&#39;s under that but it&#39;s been there forever."
I suddenly posessed a curved sword and poked at the sand dune with it. It jiggled a little and I was about to hack into it to see what was under but the guy said something and caught my attention. I turned on him and pressed the tip of the sword into his chest, pushed him back against the rock wall. Took a good look at him then, he was in his teens, had shaggy blond hair, light eyes. Seemed familiar. He was shirtless, had freckles on his shoulders, only wore baggy cargo pants. HE launched into some long story of how he knew me. I didn&#39;t know who he was and decided to kill him. Instead I sent him with my partner to kill. As they left i whacked blondie across the ass with the flat side of my sword. He turned and smiled at me. His grin almost sparked recognition. He and my partner left. I figured that if the guy was important I&#39;d remember him. 



*3- Cloud Man*  

Riding with my mother (who drives terribly slow). I kept my eyes on the stormy looking sky. Mentioned that it looked like tornado weather. Happened to glance out the rear window and sure enough saw a funnel cloud poke down from the clouds. I told my mother to step on it. She said she wasn&#39;t worried, that we were east, tornadoes never travel east.
I kept my eye on the tornado. It fattened quickly and began to wobble as if it were going to fall apart. Instaed of disapating it spread wider and formed into a massive humanoid shape. I saw its head turne to look in our direction and it started walking for us. 
My mother saw it and only then did she floor it. The car barely went any faster. We got into O-town and I jumped from the moving car. Ran into the doc&#39;s office to find shelter in the basement. Everyone esle started panicing as the cloudman approached. I dove for the elevator but some chick got there before me. She pried the doors open and jumped down onto the top of the elevator. It stopped. 
Cloudman came to the building searching for me. His hand reached in throught the doors and windows trying to grab me. I fled outside again and ran into another building. People screamed and stampeded all around as cloudman reached into the new building and kept trying to grab me. 
At some point I realized that it was only a cloud, nothing more than a mass of water droplets. I stood still and let cloudman&#39;s hand wrap around me. At first it squeezed me so hard I thought my head was going to pop off but I squirmed a bit and simply walked out of his grip. He wasn&#39;t solid. After that his hand spilled apart and made the room foggy for a few seconds. When the fog cleared I knew cloud man was gone. 
I walked home, got there and turned on the computer to write out what had happened. 



*4- Top of the World Restaurant*

Me and a few others stood at the base of a building that looked like the CN tower, but it was higher and had no elevators. Steel stairs spiralled up the narrow stem of the building all the way to the restaurant on top. Everyone kept pestering me to walk up the stairs with them. I couldn&#39;t. Too afraid of heights. 
Happened to glance over and saw a second wider set of stairs that lead away from the tower. Even though they lead away I knew they&#39;d take me to the restaurant. I opted to take the wider straight set of stairs. 
Walked forever up the stairs. When I got to the top there was a fence surrounding the walkway. I dared to look over it. My stomach felt as if it flopped over about three times when I saw how high up I was. I backed away and continued on to the restaraunt. Nearly stepped on a purple flower that had sprouted out from a crack in the sidewalk. I stared at it for a long time trying to figure out what it was. I decided it was a crocus and was tempted to pick it. Decided to leave it seeing as how it had struggled to bloom in such an near impossible circumstance.
Got into the restarant only to find it was a really cheap and greasy burger joint. I &#39;d thought it was supposed to be a fine dining place. Disappointed but hungry, I waited my turn in line behind a bunch of kids who couldn&#39;t decide what they wanted. When it came time for the kids to pay they didnt&#39; have enough  money. "For the love of Christ&#33;" I yelled and fished some bills out of my pocket and paid for their meal. I then ordered a mushroom bacon burger (something I haven&#39;t eaten in years and can&#39;t eat irl). I then couldn&#39;t find my comapions who were supposed to have met me. I carefully looked out the window and far far below could see that they hadn&#39;t even started up the stairs yet. I flopped back in my seat and ate my burger, hating the bastards below me and the indecisive and moneyless kids in the restaurant.



*5- Seussy World*

Up on the top floor of a building I found an oddly shaped door. IT was a curved door of wood set in a wall of concrete. I opened the door and went in. 
Beyond the door was a place that was so vividly and oddly colored that it was hard to look at some of the clashing hues. The citizens were even odder. They looked like characters out of a Dr. Suess book. I couldn&#39;t help but stare at them as I made my way through. They stared at me as if I were the freakiest looking thing they&#39;d ever seen too. One of them passed me and muttered.. "Not another one. We really should lock that door."
Made my way to a huge hall. A bunch of the characters stood in line holding their footware. Curious as to what was going on I scooped up a pink slipper from the floor and stood in line too. When finally I got up on stage, I watched in horror and amazement as one of the characters laid on a medical bed. At the foot of the bed was a circular saw. The guy operating the saw brought it down on the char&#39;s feet and shaved the bottom of each of each foot off. The char then got up and walked away, tossed his shoes into a mountainous pile in the shadows of the stage. 
I dropped my slipper and ran out onto mid stage and gave a very long winded and emotional speech about the wrongness of what the guy was doing to their feet. (it was stupid and didn&#39;t really make any sense but it convinced the people that they were being wronged)
I was ushered off the stage and some high and mighty critter that sort of looked like the grinch demanded I leave their world, that I didn&#39;t know anything about their ways and what was good for his subjects. He then decreed that all humans were to be cast out from their world .. never to return. 
A few other people stood up and left. I dashed into the crowd and found a guy that was apparently in a costume. He was dressed like the cat in the hat. I begged him to help me stay there. He ignored me  and then up and left, tried to get away from me. I followed him and continually pleaded for him to hide me. I couldn&#39;t leave the place, I&#39;d only just found it. The guy, who I simply called, Cat, totally ignored me. He left out the massive arced door. I followed. As I stepped through the door slammed shut and locked. 
The guy in the costume ran down the stairs. I charged after him calling, "Cat&#33; Wait, I need you&#33;" When I got to the main floor Cat&#39;s costume was laying on the floor. I saw a man round a corner and disappear. I chased after him. He got into a little red sporty looking car and sped off. I ran after him and before he disappeared I caught his license plate number. It said somthing like GOBACK or GETBACK. I stopped running and watched as his car disappeared down the road. Realized I was standing in a puddle of water. My feet were bare and cold. 
Turned and walked back to the building. I tried to find the doorway again but it seemed to have disappeared. I knew it was still in the building somewhere. I looked for it, knowing I&#39;d find it sooner or later because I&#39;m just stubborn like that.


***edited to add I had pizza hut last night and an ensuing sore stomach for hours afterward, might be a contributing factor to the oddness, lenght & vividity of the dreams. (pizza may be a dream enhancer for me)   :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*1- Swimming w/ Cat*
Haha. Weird. I like the whole "band in the pool" concept.  ::chuckle:: 

*3- Cloud Man*  
That was pretty dope. I can just imagine all of the people running and screaming around you as the cloud man was chasing after you.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Oneironaut, Hi&#33; My dreams last night were odd, not just subject wise but they were intensely vivid. I&#39;m thinking the pizza had something to do with that.   :smiley:  
I&#39;m anxious to get over to your journal, as well as quite a few others and catch up. The xmas season is seriously cutting into my internet time.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Friday Dec 22nd*

*1- Yellowing World*

Inside a house but I couldn&#39;t wait to get out to see the garden When eventually we got out there I saw 2 yellow birds. Can&#39;t remember what kind of birds they were but I do remember they were not supposed to be yellow. 
We then noticed that all the flowers and leaves were also yellow or tinged with a yellowish hue that spread out from the center of the leaf. There was also a tall multi stemmed sunflower plant that no matter which I moved to look at the flowers were always facing away from me. Me and the garden owner looked over the garden speculating why everything was turning yellow. 



*2- Mes and Attempted Abduction of Little K*

This dream was split, I was both the kidnapper and myself. I was a tall lanky guy in my 40&#39;s, slightly balding and had a mustache. I was looking to kidnap K. She was only 3 in this dream. I followed the real me and K around in an antique shop, waiting for the opportunity to snatch her.
Me and K were checking out the cameos in a display case. There were tonns of them and I wanted to buy some but couldn&#39;t decide which to purchase. I was also aware that there was someone wanting to kidnap K but for some reason the cameos seemed more important than her. She wandered off.
The kidnapper me followed K around the store. D came up behind real me and asked where K was. I realized she was in terrible danger and dropped everything, unable to believe how stupid I was to let her slip away. I was relieved to see that kidnapper me was standing in line behind D with an armful of dvd&#39;s or games. I took off to find K.
I found her in the book section of the store. She was by an open door. I ran over and closed it and grabbed K by the hand. We went to stand in line with D but he was chatting like old buddies with kidnapper me. This pissed me off monstrously. Kidnapper me then dropped his stack of movies and D helped him pick them back up. I glared at kidnapper me, who only smiled back. I was suddenly filled with the urge to kill the other me. If K wasn&#39;t with me I know I would have attacked and attempted to kill the kidnapper.
I took K and we left the store. We waited for a bus or a cab to pick us up, me all the while on the loookout for the kidnapper.



*3- Old Carnival*

Remember crossing a narrow walkway, similar to one that goes over highways or busy streets. As I came down the bridge I saw a silver and yellow car. Don&#39;t know why, I yelled out WOOOO&#33;. The people with me assumed I was saying it about the car, as did the owners of the car, who waved at me. I walked on wondering why I&#39;d yelled out like that. 
Came to a street that was lined with fair vendors. We all stopped and watched a huge guy eating 3 towering stacks of pancakes. I found this boring and looked up at the clock hanging behind him. Can&#39;t remember the time but I knew time was running out. I left the others to watch them man stuff his face. I needed to find some cotton candy or popcorn. 
Walked down the hill, the further I went the more abandoned the street got. There were barely any people and there were a lot of stores and restaurants but none seemed to sell cotton candy or popcorn. I went further. Ended up inside a huge building in which carnival rides were stored. The place was completely abandoned. I roamed around looking at the cob webby and rusted rides and suddenly remembered I&#39;d been there before when the place was full of life.  Felt incredibly sad that the place was abandoned and I strolled through the area remembering happier times at the carnival.

----------


## Placebo

You were two people at once? How did you manage that... lol
Were you only &#39;in&#39; the kidnapper, but watching someone in your body?
Or did it keep switching back and forth?

----------


## Krista

Pretty sure I&#39;ve never been two people at once in a dream...that&#39;s pretty interesting.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Hey Placebo & Krista. 

The dream shifted back and forth between people but as I was one character I had the feeling that the other could sense me and vaguely knew about me. We were constantly aware of each other but the feeling was nothing more than that annoying sensation of being stared at.

I&#39;m pretty sure that dream came about from an xfiles story I read that day called Empathy. It&#39;s about a 30 yr old former kidnap victim who physically exhibits the trama experienced by a recently abducted 15 year old girl. Twas an interesting story.



*Dec 23rd*


*1- The Black Bra*
This dream basically consisted of me strugglin to adjust myself into a black bra that was too small. It was the only bra I had left.



*2- Bon Jovi Carol*

Recall a choir that was lead by Bon Jovi. They walked down the middle of a street singing a christmas carol. Can&#39;t remember which it was. It was a very odd situation that nearly made me lucid.



*3-Battle in the Hills*

Flew a plane. Didn&#39;t see what kind it was but I knew it was a massive army cargo plane. The engines cut and we plummeted to earth. Below was a desert. Somehow I managed to survive the crash. A group of people appeared from no where and carried me to their village despite me being their enemy.
They fixed me up as good as new, fed me, talked to me but they spoke in a language I didn&#39;t understand. As I ate I glanced out the window. Saw the rest of the village. It was small and consisted of nothing more than adobe type huts. In the sky a bunch of specs formed. I knew what they were immediately, more planes coming in to attack.
The planes soared over and the blue was suddenly speckled with white dots as hundreds of paratroopers decended upon us. They landed and started slaughtering everyone. I didn&#39;t understand why. The people in the village were no threat at all. 
I ran outside and attacked a couple of trooper who were about to bash some kid&#39;s head in. They called me a traitor and turned their weapons on me. The villagers attacked them and we ened up charging through the village trying to pick off the endless streams of troopers attacking.



*4- Dream Journalling in Dream*

Had a FA. I woke up and immediately rummaged for a book to jot my dreams down in. I grabbed the green sketch book and started scribbling away. The entry took a couple of pages, five dreams, the title of each dream began with a B. When I flipped back to review my entry the pages were blank. This paniced me and I woke up immediately.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Sunday Dec 24th*


*1- 2 Bears*

Was outside my house cleaning. Trees were bare and it was cold. Couldn&#39;t wait to get inside. A huge black bear charged me from out of nowhere. I froze on the spot. It looked as if it were going to shred me apart. It skidded to a halt and roared right in my face. I was so afraid I felt as if I were going to faint. The bear bit down on my arm but it only caught the edge of my jacket. It dragged me along with it. I was too terrified to do anything but follow.
We came to an area where a tiny bearcub was playing on a picnic table. The huge bear pushed me toward the cub. I understood that I was supposed to stay and take care of the baby bear. I sat on the table and pet the cub. It was really playful like a hyper kitten. As I played with the cub the huge black bear lumbered off. 
I stayed and continued to play with the cub. Forgot about how cold I was. 



*2- Cleaning & Bees*

I recall coming out of my bedroom closet after frantically searching for something that I didn&#39;t find. I made my way to the kitchen. It was a mess. Dishes and garbage everywhere. I moved to the sink and noticed that the right sink was longer and much deeper than the left sink. I wondered when the new sink had been installed as I removed the mountains of dishes from the long sink. 
In the bottom of that long sink was a couple of inches of filthy water. IT was full of large yellow bees that squirmed and crawled sluggishly over each other. Not wanting to get stung, I used a long knife to dislodge the sink plug then I tried to cram as many of the bees down the drain as possible. The rest I carefully scooped out and tossed in the garbage. Once the sink was cleaned out I readied to do dishes.
I checked the cubboard under the sink for some dish soap. I noticed that the cupboard doors were of glass, as were the drawers. Everything was neatly arranged in each. The thing that annoyed me was the doors and drawers wouldn&#39;t close properly. They wouldn&#39;t close or were crooked and warped. I became obsessed with trying to make the glass doors and drawers close like they were supposed to.



*3- Cardboard Metropolis*

Walked through a huge city with a bunch of familiar people whom I can&#39;t recall since I woke up. As we walked I gazed up at the sky scrapers. I realized that they were made of cardboard with hundreds of windows painted on them. I looked around at the rest of the city. All of the buildings were the same. I stopped in my tracks and said out loud... "This is stupid. Skyscrapers can&#39;t be made of cardboard boxes." No one else seemed to think the card board city was abnormal. As I stared at the absurd city, I finally realized I was dreaming. 

I took off from my friends and I strolled through the dream inspecting everything. I noticed that the streets were free of garbage and no longer contained any pedestrians. Seemed I was alone. I couldn&#39;t help but occasionally snicker at the cardboard buildings. I thought about entering one but knew there was nothing inside of them. 

I then ran, pumped my legs harder and faster to see how fast I could speed through the city. I ran up the side of one of the cardboard sky scrapers and as I did I remembered another lucid dream where I dashed up the sides of buildings and leapt from one to another. I did the same in this dream simply because it was a fun thing to do. 

At some point I realized I was being persued by a trio of guys who looked like agents from the  matrix. I knew that if they touched me I&#39;d lose my lucidity so I spent a great deal of time simply outrunnign the guys. Ran to the top of a massive skyscraper and stood on the ledge. I looked over and didn&#39;t feel my usual fear of heights. The next building was too far away to possibly jump to and I knew the agents were closing in on me. I moved to the next building which was a very narrow cardboard building. I reached over, grabbed it and pulled it up. I dragged the building over and used it to bridge the gab between my building and the one I needed to jump to. I hopped on and ran across. Once I made it to the other building I kicked the bridge building away. I&#39;d escaped the agents.

I turned to take off again but a huge black guy was standing in my way. He asked, "How&#39;d you do that?" 

"Easy. We aren&#39;t real. We&#39;re characters in a dream." I seriously informed him. 

The guy burst out laughing and said, "Nah, come on now. How&#39;d you do that? How do you run so damned fast?"

I told him again we were in a dream, my dream. I picked up a brick (i think it was a brick). I held it toward him in my hands. I made it morph into something that looked like a sewing machine petal. I told the guy that if he ran and pressed the pedal that he would be able to run as fast I could. 

Again the man laughed. It was a good, hearty laugh that made me want to laugh too because it made me realize how crazy I sounded. I pestered him to try it. He gave in and jogged along the top of the building. As soon as he depressed the pedal he took off like a bullet and charged up and down buildings like I had been previously doing. As soon as I lost sight of him I realized the agents were closing in on me again.

I ran. And I don&#39;t remember how but I ended up inside of a hospital type building, jogging a long dark corridor. At the end of the corridor in front of a huge picture window stood a blond woman with her back facing me. As I neared the blond turned and asked, "Who are you running from?" 

I told her I was being chased by agents that were trying to steal my lucidity. She didn&#39;t seem to understand what I meant but she informed me that there was no on chasing me. I turned and looked back and realized the agents had gone. They were no longer persuing me. I turned back to the blond lady and when I really looked at her I realized she looked exactly like me except she was pale and had blond hair. This startled me and I could do nothing but stare at her for a good couple of minutes.

She smiled at me. It was an entirely sweet smile but I suddenly was filled with a maniacal desire to kill her. I have no idea why. I simply wanted to mutilate and murder her. Can&#39;t remember ever feeling so enraged in dream or out. I dont remember anything after this. Cant recall if I attempted to attack her or not.


4-

----------


## oneironut

> a maniacal desire to kill 
> [/b]



Congrats on the fantastic LD, Vex&#33; Almost thought I&#39;d read through an entire entry without the above showing up for once, but no such luck, lol.   ::evil::

----------


## Marvo

I love reading your dreams, Vex. They inspire me and motivate me to put more work into lucid-dreaming  ::D:

----------


## 888

what marvo said

----------


## Vex Kitten

oreironut: Hey there and thanks. This time of year usually inspires violent dreams. As for the end of that one I don&#39;t know what happened. I just absolutely loathed that copy of me. Must have secret part of me that I despise and want to kill off. 

Marvo: Hi there again. Gives me the warm and fuzzies to know you read and are inspired by my dreams. Brings a tear to the eye knowing I&#39;m an inspiration to someone.   ::content::  

888: Welcome and thanks for stopping in. Hope to see more of you around here.



*Monday Dec 25th*

***woke up early then fell asleep again without jotting down my dreams. As a result of my laziness I&#39;m sure I lost 2 to 3 dreams.   ::|:  


*1- Laying With JH*

Was outside an old university type building laying in the grass with JH. It was twilight and we lay next to each other staring up at the darkening sky while we chatted about some serious topic I can&#39;t remember now. 
Anyway, at one point he said my name. I looked over at him and he quickly leaned in and kissed me. It was a very soft kiss that lingered there for a few seconds because I was shocked by what he&#39;d done. When I came to my senses I turned my face from his said, "Sometimes stars fall and it hurts." I have no idea what the hell that meant but apparently it meant something to JH because he got up and left. 
I sat up and watched him leave. Felt really horrible for hurting his feelings. 



*2- The Terminator & Dr*

Me and a group of people stood outside a building that I think was a dance club. Think I was supposed to meet someone there. Never met up with whoever though because this massive guy who reminded me of the terminator (but bigger) burst out of the building and started a shooting rampage. People dropped all around. I probably would have gotten shot too except someone grabbed my arm and yanked me into a car. 
I looked over as my rescuer attempted to start the vehicle. He looked familiar but i was too paniced to place him.
As soon as the car revved up the window on my side smashed open. Glass sprayed everywhere and a huge hand reached in and grabbed me by the hair. It started pulling me out but the driver of the car grabbed my hand and pulled me back in. He managed to floor it and we sped away from the attacker. But he persued us, shooting the car to shit as he ran up behind us. 
The driver turned suddenly and we sped off. Eventually we outran the terminator guy. We parked by a lake or ocean. I think it was an ocean. I could smell a slight saltiness in the air. I got out of the car, shaking and weak in the knees. The driver came around and helped me stand steady. It then clicked in who the guy was.  It was Dr. I said, "How&#39;d you find me? Is this real?" 
He  nodded and held me tighter because I started trembling. I felt really weak and hollow. Dr sat me on the hood of the car, which I only then realized was a limo. There was no damage to it despite the fact that Terminator guy had earlier riddled it with bullets. Dr climbed on the car next to me. I finally felt safe and we simply sat there staring out at the ocean. 



*3- My Dream Guide.*  HIT 

*** I was shaking when I woke up from this one.

Laid down intending to LD. It took a few tries but I eventually slid into a dream state. 
I &#39;woke up&#39; in my bedroom and immediatly got up. Don&#39;t remember if I moved to stand or was just instantly in a standing position. 
Anyway, I finally remembered that I needed to find my dream guide. So before I forgot I simply called out, "Dream Guide."
Nothing happened. I was going to call out again when I felt the urge to turn around. I spun around to come face to face with the Joker. He simply stood there with his hands behind his back, staring at me. I instantly was filled with massive fear and amazement... so much so that I suddenly woke up.  
If I could kick myself in the ass.. I would have did that repeatedly for letting myself get startled from that LD.  
I honestly don&#39;t know whether to be happy or afraid that my dream guide appeared as the Joker.   ::|:  
((most likely took that form because I&#39;ve lately been searching online for Joker pix to replace the ones I lost when my old comp blew out))

My stomach knots up just thinking about this LD.

----------


## oneironut

> *3- My Dream Guide.*  HIT 
> 
> *** I was shaking when I woke up from this one.
> 
> Laid down intending to LD. It took a few tries but I eventually slid into a dream state. 
> I &#39;woke up&#39; in my bedroom and immediatly got up. Don&#39;t remember if I moved to stand or was just instantly in a standing position. 
> Anyway, I finally remembered that I needed to find my dream guide. So before I forgot I simply called out, "Dream Guide."
> Nothing happened. I was going to call out again when I felt the urge to turn around. I spun around to come face to face with the Joker. He simply stood there with his hands behind his back, staring at me. I instantly was filled with massive fear and amazement... so much so that I suddenly woke up.  
> If I could kick myself in the ass.. I would have did that repeatedly for letting myself get startled from that LD.  
> ...



Whoa, I&#39;m a little freaked out now, too.  The night before you had this dream I came across your Joker / self portrait drawing in the Artist&#39;s Corner. *** cue Twilight Zone music ***

I can see where you&#39;d feel uncertain about having him as a dream guide, but at least you know you wouldn&#39;t be bored.

Great drawing, btw.   :smiley:

----------


## Vex Kitten

Hi Oneironut. 
That little LD was quite the freaky experience. For the rest of the day and night I&#39;d ramdomly get pissed off at myself for waking from it. And about the picture.. thanks.   ::content::  


*Tues Dec 26th*


*<< 825>>*
*1- Crying @ School*

Roamed through a highschool peering into the classes. Looked for my own class but didn&#39;t care to actually find it. Came across a room that was encased in glass. Inside students were in a crowd and arguing. Can&#39;t remember what the argument was about but it made me depressed. My eyes teared up and I left. Ended up crying as I walked down the hallways, constantly wiping the tears from my face.



*2- Sewer, Sisters, The Pink Roof*

In in sewer type place with my sisters. The water was clean and shallow. One of my sisters was playing in it. I pulled both my sisters aside and explained that splashing about in sewage wasn&#39;t a good thing to do. To put a bit more fear in them I told them about the sewer crocs and mutant killer goldfish.
Sis MJ didn&#39;t care. She kept reaching down to spash her hand in the water. The water had deepened and I knew she was going to fall in. She did, fell over the edge but somehow managed to end up dangling from the ledge. The water had switched to being far below us. 
Carefully moved to save her. We were no longer in a sewer but ontop of a tall building. My sister was hanging by one hand from the ledge. I pulled her up and we carefully made our way up the steeply slanted roof to my other sis MA. At the tip of the roof was a flat part that was about 6 or 8 inches wide. We walked on that and then me and MA jumped from the roof into the grass. The building had turned into a small shed. 
MJ stayed on the roof trying to adjust a sheer pink cloth over it. Gold medalions dangled from it&#39;s edges. We spent the rest of this dream trying to adjust the cloth to drape perfectly over the roof.



*3- Sunset & K*

Strolled with K along a treed river. Noticed the sun was setting. The light was absolutely gorgeous. I whipped out the camera and started taking photos of everything. There came a break in the trees and I had a clear view of the river. Beyond that the sun was huge and hanging low on the horizon. Thin whips of cloud arranged around the sun and it looked as if curvy flame-like beams of light were spewing from the red sun. This was reflected perfectly in the water, the trees on the other side of the river were silhouetted against the blazing and unusual sunset. 
I adjusted the f-stop and started taking pics of the sunset. During this time Id forgotten about K and she wandered away. After the sun had set I went to look for her. She was playing near a very deep but narrow stream. I told her to get away from it before she ended up falling in and drowning again. Told her that it cost a small fortune to have her funeral last time. Didn&#39;t want to have to go through that again. 
She listened but as we left we ended up walking through soggy grass and eventually mud. K had on sandals and her feet were caked with thick black mud. I had the distinct feeling that she was going to drown in mud before we made it to where ever we were struggling to get.



*4- Alien Pets*

Hung out in someone&#39;s fenced  back yard. Their pets, that I first assumed were small dogs, turned out to be strange little critters I&#39;d never seen before. The one was like a huge chipmunk with massive eyes, small black hound dog type ears and a black antenna that poked out from the top of it&#39;s head. The antenna bent backward and wrapped around it&#39;s head, the tip of it curled around onto the pet&#39;s face. The people explained that as long at they kept the tip of the antenna clipped off the creature couldn&#39;t fly away.
The other one reminded me of a small fluffy fox, except it had a row of hair that stood straight up all along it&#39;s spine. The hair shortened as it went up the critter&#39;s neck and tapered off completely at the top of it&#39;s head. The spiked hair was bright pink or red. 
The owners were trying to get the creatures to fight each other but they wouldn&#39;t. The chipmunk pet darted off to the far side of the yard. It suddenly took a crap that was as large as the animal itself. This astounded me and I kept asking how that was possible. Simply watched the animals and wondered if perhaps they would give me one.



*5- Ghost Photo*

My sister  MA was taking photos of a forest along the edge of a well groomed park. I was taking photos too but wasn&#39;t into it. 
Kids played in the area. They kept heading back to a particular part of the trees, they&#39;d dash in and run out again, screaming as if the devil himself were after them. They kept doing this and so I went to see what the hell they were up to.
MA came along, I told her to take a photo of the kids as they ran out of the trees. She did and when we looked at the image on her cam screen we noticed an evil looking face floating in the shadows of the trees behind the children. It was whipsy, sort of looked like fronds of cigarette smoke. 
I started taking photos too, hoping to catch a photo of the anomaly. But I couldn&#39;t catch it. My sister had all the luck and this enraged me. Well, I was jealous at first and then became angry. I gave up and sat on a bench and watched the kids toying with the spirit while my sister took photo after photo of the thing.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> *3- My Dream Guide.*  HIT 
> 
> [/b]



Whoa. 

And, just think: You _love_ the Joker...

That dream would have freaked me the fuck out, too.  ::shock::

----------


## ezekiel7

Another lucid awesome&#33; How do you personally feel that your dreaming is going? 

Recall is awesome ^_^

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Oneironaut:* That one scared me wide awake but I&#39;d give anything for the chance to go back and play that dream out. I think the fear level was more intense from seeing the Joker than it was when I met up with Freddy Kruger in a dream. I imagine my face probably looked something like this...   ::holyshit:: . haha


*Zeek:*  I think my dreaming has hit a plateau. I haven&#39;t had the time to really focus on it like I want to so things are going so-so at the moment. 
Lucid dreaming wise, I realized that if I WILD then the LD continues on in an experimental way. If I have a DILD I usually go with the flow of the dream. I can&#39;t seem to WILD as easily as I used to but I think that&#39;s due to the stress of the holiday season. 
Can&#39;t say I&#39;m disappointed though. I&#39;ll take any shape or form of LD I can get. 




*Wed Dec 27th*

*1- TOL Judging*

Me, my partner and the guys we fought were all sitting around a Christmas tree waiting for the results of our match. We finally got them. The guys&#39; were all wrapped up nicely in gift boxes and bags. Mine results were scribbled messily out on a ragged strip of wrapping paper. 
Mine basically said that my last attack was nullified because I warped the shape of the arena. The result of the nullification meant that my team lost major points... meaning we lost the match. My partner got mad at me stormed off. It was the guys of the opposing team that stayed with me and argued them my final move should be allowable. 



**this is the only dream I can remember. woke up sick this day







*Thurs Dec 28th*

*1- Famous JF*

Finally got to JF&#39;s house and his mother was preparing to take him to California to be in a TV show. JF was only 7 or so in this dream and as much as I hated to see him go I gave him a hug and wished him well. He went and was on some kid&#39;s show.
Don&#39;t know if time skipped ahead or what, but when JF returned he was older, like in his 20&#39;s. He had long curly brown hair that had the occasional streak of blond throughout. He approached me as if he were afraid I would hit him. I ran over and hugged him hard, played with his curly hair as he told me about how horrible life is when one is famous.



*2- Snoring Rating*

(since I&#39;m sick with a sore throat and stuffy nose, I slept with my mouth open to breath easier... ended up snoring really loudly hehe)

Lying on my back in bed trying to get comfortable enough to sleep. I close my eyes and started drifting off. I too, soon after, started snoring. The snoring was gentle at first and in my mind&#39;s eye there was a 3 digit number at the bottom left of my vision. Each time I snored the number would change to reflect how loud the snore was. 
Also, at the top right of my vision were red words that would appear and disappear, each time they said somehting new. My attention was divided betweeen the flashing words and the snoring meter. Eventually I snored so loud that I woke myself up.


*3- The Purple Jacket*

Rummaged through a messy closet for clothes. The clothes weren&#39;t mine so I spent a great deal of the dream trying them on in attempt to find something that fit.
Eventually pulled, what I thought was a purple shirt, out of the closet. When I tried it on it fit me perfectly. I rushed to the mirror and checked myself out. The shirt was actually like a purple tux jacket. Instead of having two tails though, it only had one that come down to a point behind my knees. 
Despite how odd the thing looked, I loved it, loved the way I looked in it. Almost delerious with joy that I&#39;d found something that fit me, I dashed outside to show myself off. No one else seemed to like my new jacket but me.



*4- Candy Dress*

Bored and strolled through a city looking for something to take pix of. Eventually came across this little girl of about 3 who was wearing a candy dress. It looked similar to the dress Lisa Simpson wears, except it was made of layers of colorful and semi clear lollipop type candy. 
On her head was a hat that looked like a jagged candy crown. I begged the kids mother to let me take photos of her as soon as I got my studio set up. The mother agreed, I gave her a card and then hurried home.
Once there I tried to settle upon which building I wanted to set up the studio in. There were three buildings I had scoped out but each had some major flaw. It came down to trying to choose the building with the lesser flaw. I forgot about the candy girl.



*5- Hollowed Tree*

Walked a little used path through the woods alongside a river. Came across a very old, very gnarled tree that was hollowed in the center. I thought that if there were more light in the forest it&#39;d make a excellent subject for photography, or maybe I would eventually go back at night and light paint the tree instead. 
A guy stepped into the trunk of the tree and disappeared. Out came a little girl dressed in a leather fringed dress. Her hair was long and wild and she looked upon the world as if she&#39;d never seen it before. I realized that she had come from the past, that the ancient tree was some sort of time travel gateway. 
I made my way closer to the tree and was tempted to go in but fear kept me from doing so. What if I couldn&#39;t find my way back? What if someone cut the old tree down in the now while I was exploring the past?

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Fri Dec 29th*

*1- Two Little LD&#39;s*  (unintentional WILDs)

(know i had two LDs but I can&#39;t now seem to remember the second one, as I was scribbling the 1st one down the budgies started chirping harshly. I yelled at them to shut up and when I turned back to write out the second LD it was gone from my memory... stupid budgies)

Woke up and adjusted my pillow. It was too flat. I folded it over to make it thicker. I then laid on my side, arms curled close to my body, and fell almost immediately to sleep.

Suddenly felt as if I were slipping forward out of my body. I instantly knew I was dreaming and repeatedly reminded myself that I was LDing. A few seconds later I was in a standing position but I couldn&#39;t see. At first I thought it was just too dark in my room but then I realized my eyes wouldn&#39;t open. 

Struggled to open them, and after a short mighty battle to do so, my eyelids reluctantly sprang open. My eyes felt sore and dry and my vision was blurry. I then realized that despite my eyes being fully open, they still felt as if they were closed tight. Vaguely I realized I was probably feeling the still closed eyelids of the sleeping me. 

I looked at the nightstand beside the bed. A little white teddy bear with a red bow seemed to glow out of the surrounding darkness of the bedroom. It moved, sort of twitched. The teddy bear then rapidly grew as I backed away from it, not knowing wtf was going on. I verbally reminded myself, "this is MY LD", so I wouldn&#39;t get startled awake.

The teddy bear grew so huge that it&#39;s head hit the ceiling and it bent forward a bit, as if it were glaring down at me. I back up against the opposite wall and stared up at it with my sore, open but still closed feeling, eyes as I reminded myself that I was dreaming. I didn&#39;t know what to do, I realized my control in this dream was nearly non existent... so I woke up.



*2- The Cathedral and the Requiem*

Wandered through a massive Cathedral. It was obserdly ornate, decorated with gold and silver. Massive marble statues and overly ornate decorative pillars and sconces were everywhere. It was literally breathtaking.
I wanted to find my way to the reliquaries but the church was too huge and maze like. I kept moving up. Whenever I found a set of stairs I ascended. Eventually was near the top of the church. Followed a lush red carpet and came to a thick set of doors. As soon as I opened them a crack the most beautiful music spilled out to greet my ears.
I squeezed quietly in the doors and stood at the back of a crowd of people who were listening to a chorus accompanied by music. I couldn&#39;t understand what they were singing but the feel of the music was heavy and somber. The voices seemed weighted with sorrow. I was entranced by the music. It echoed throughout the massive hall and seemed to resonate in the soul. Overwhelmed by the beauty of the sad music, tears began to slip from my eyes. 



*3- The Job & Johnny Depp*

Handed in a resume to a stern looking woman. She disappeared down a hall and left me sitting outside in a lobby all alone. I thought this was good though. If I was the only applicant then I should get the job. 
Beside me on a table was an intercom thing. It buzzed so I pressed the button down. The stern woman&#39;s voice was on the other end. She informed me that I was not the type of person they were looking to hire. There came a static like click and that was the end of that.
I was pissed off that I hadn&#39;t got the job and as I moved to get up out of my chair I heard a voice over the intercom again. Apparently they had forgot to &#39;hang up&#39; on thier end. I moved closer to hear the voices since they were faint.
There were at least two women speaking about me. Both, I think, had mistaken me for my sister because they joked and made crude remarks about what a whore and drunk I was. They also brought up incidents that were the doings of my sister... not me. This pissed me off even more to know that my family once again had fucked something up for me.
I listened to these women for a long time before finally getting fed up with them. I was going to barge back into their secret room and beat the crap out of them but as I stood I saw a guy who looked like Johnny Depp sitting across from me. He kept staring at me with this questioning look on his face. 
"WHAT?" I yelled, "Quit staring at me."
"What bitches." He said and then smiled. 
Somehow I ended up sitting on this guys lap as he told me some stupid story that had nothing to do with anything. It made me laugh anyway and I eventually left the building. I felt better than I had in a long time.



*4- School & Kramerish guy& Ants*

Walked through school, followed behind this tall guy who sort of looked like Kramer from Seinfeld. We went outside and he sat at a table with two miserable looking rapper wanna be white guys. I grabbed a free chair and was going to sit with them but noticed chunks of dirt on the seat. I brushed them off and as I did ants spilled out from the dirt lumps. I brushed the seat off and watched the ants scurry wildly all over the ground.
The tall guy offered me his jacket to put on the seat so I could sit down. I took his jacket but laid it on the ground and then laid on my stomach as I listened to the guys chatting. I had nothing important to add to their converstation so I stayed quiet. 
I almost fell asleep. Sat up suddenly wondering if I&#39;d missed the bus. I looked at my watch and it said 5 to 3. Not believing it I asked the guys what time it was. 3:30 they informed me. I looked at my watch again and it said 3:30. I had missed my bus.
I got up and left. As I walked down the street I saw my aunt who asked if I was going on the trip to the water park. I told her I didn&#39;t have a ride. She offered to give me alift there if I paid her way in. I agreed and walked on. I noticed that my legs felt itchy. Realized that my jeans were filled with ants that were biting me. I paniced, stripped off my jeans and swept the insects off my legs. I didn&#39;t want to go to the water park after all, my legs were all swollen with red spots.




*5- MJ&#39;s House*

Was at my sister&#39;s. I took her son upstairs to put him to bed. He wouldn&#39;t lay still in his crib so I scooped him out and took him to my sister&#39;s room. We laid on the bed together and finally he got sleepier. 
Just as he was about to drift to sleep a really loud snore woke him back up again. Apparently his father was sleeping on the other side of the bed and I hadn&#39;t noticed. I tried to sooth the baby back to sleep again but he was wide awake.
We went back downstairs and I told my sister that I hadn&#39;t realized her man was in bed. She short of shrugged and looked irritated that her son was still awake. 



*6- Lost K in NF*

Living in the US again, me, TG and K all strolled through the dark to the nearest Wilson Farms. Got there, bought a bunch of candy. (thinking i must have been a kid again in this dream) 
On the way back TG took us down a street that I didn&#39;t recognise. I looked at the houses and tried to get my bearings, as I did this K wandered away. 
When I realized she was gone a terrible fear set in. This was NOT the place to lose a little kid. Me and TG ran up and down the street yelling for her. I screamed her name repeatedly at the top of my lungs. Rather I tried to scream but my voice was cracked and weak sounding.
TG took a side street and found her. Relieved, we decided to take a short cut back home and went down an alley. There was a fenced yard. I urged K to go through first but to be careful, there might be a dog inside. She dashed through just as a rottie charged after her. I jumped into the yard and started kicking the fence to get the dog&#39;s attention. It spun around and charged after me instead of persuing K. I leapt up onto the chainlink fence and slipped through a hole in the links. T crawled over too and then I wondered why we bothered to cut through the fenced yard when there was a clear path through the alley on the safe side of the fence. We caught up with K and continued home. 




*7- Great Uncle L & Cobras*

Were at a gas station in a desertish type area. My great uncle L (who is deceased) was sitting on an old bench at the edge of the station&#39;s property. 
I wandered out into the dying brown field of grass. As I did I&#39;d occasionally catch a glimpse of things slithering out of my way. I&#39;d try chase them but they would always disappear under the grass.
Eventually snake heads would rear up out of the grass as I approached. Cobra heads. I tried to retreat to the gas station but it seemed that the cobras had lured me into a trap. I was surrounded by them, their black heads poked up out of the dying grass all around me. 
Somehow I made it through the snake trap and back to the station parking lot, which was nothing but compacted sand. Thinking I was safe I made my way to my uncle. To my surprise the sand started shifting and sand colored cobras sprang out and persued me again. My uncle only laughed like it was the funniest thing he&#39;d ever seen, as I was chased down by poison snakes.



EDIT: Went back to bed after typing out these dreams and had a couple more.


*1- DREAM CHARACTERS&#33;*DILD

I walked into an establishment (can&#39;t remember where I was coming from) and there saw a piano pushed up against the wall. I moved to the piano and wanted to play it but realized I&#39;d forgotten how to read music. I then looked around me. The place looked like a western themed restaurant. 
Like a backhand to the face it occured to me I was dreaming. 
I inspected the environment and the people within, they were mostly families waiting to be served. I wondered if they were real people I&#39;d seen in real life or completely fabricated characters that my mind conjoured up. None of them looked familiar at all. 
I stood on top of the piano bench and cleared my throat and said, "Excuse me everyone, I have a very important announcement." When most everyone was looking at me I announced, "You&#39;re all... dream characters&#33;" they looked at me as if I was insane. "TRUTH.. YOU ALL ARE NOTHING BUT FIGMENTS OF MY IMAGINATION... DREAM CHARACTERS&#33;"Before I could get a good response from them the dream darkened and  began to fade. I tried to hang onto it but I ended up waking. 



*2- Finding Molly*

At a church that was having a baby beauty pagent. It was okay till the toddlers were stripped naked and made to try walk across stage. I felt compelled to say something but knew that no one would listen to me.
A little boy won the contest. He carried his winnings back to his mother who sat in a pew on the far side of the church. He dropped something and I picked it up. Carried it for him as we made his way to his mother. She looked at her son and looked away, completely uninterested in him and his accomplishment. 
I sat in the pew ahead of his mother. It was the only one in the large church that had no other people sitting in it. The little boy climbed up onto the pew beside me and we waited for something to happen.
A preacher came out on stage and announced that we had to find Molly. She was hidden in the church somewhere. The church became a mass of searching poeple. They suddenly formed into something like a conga line and danced around the outside of the pews. Me and the little boy joined in. At some point the boy turned into a girl and instead of dancing she was dangling between me and the person ahead of me, spinning like ballet dancer, dress billowing out from her. 
I looked behind me and noticed Molly was there. I yelled out, "MOLLY&#33; I FOUND MOLLY&#33;" 
Apparently I won something but can&#39;t remember what my prize was. 




*3- The Bratty Girl*

This one started out like I was watching a movie. A man and a little girl were walking and he was asking her all kinds of questions, trying to get to know her better. I think he&#39;d adopted her or something. The girl answered every one of his questions with a smart ass remark or something that made no sense. I could tell the guy was getting frustrated but he kept talking with the little girl.
They approached a KFC. At this point I became part of the scene. I walked with the pair and said nothing, only listened to the odd convo.
When we got to the KFC the man went in. Me and the girl went and sat inside of an empty garage. She was riding a training bike.  I asked her why she was so mean to the man. She said that he&#39;d left her a long time ago and that bad things had happened so she was going to be bad to him. 
I asked her what bad things had happened and she only stared at me as if I already knew the answer. I was going to ask another question but the man returned with his KFC. He began getting it out of the bags and I think he&#39;d intended to eat it in the garage. 
"NO&#33;" I said angrily. "We&#39;ll go over into WestBrant and eat it. On the other side of the river is a nice."
The guy packed up his things again and we all left. On the way the little girl started acting bratty again. She wouldn&#39;t listen to the man. Or if she did she&#39;d make rude remarks at his converstation attempts. We all crossed the bridge together but I don&#39;t remember getting to the other side.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Sat Dec 30th*  


*1- At Home Again*

Lived at my grandmothers with the rest of my siblings and mother. I spent much of the dream cleaning up after everyone. I wondered how I could have sprang from the gene pool of such utter slobs. 
After I finished cleaning I sat down to watch television. My sister and brother kept running in front of the TV, each time they did they pissed me off a little more.
My brother stopped right in front of the TV and said, "Enjoying your show? Oh, you can&#39;t see it cuz I&#39;m in the way..."
I snapped, jumped out of my seat and chased him through the house. He and my sister took off outside and I went to enjoy my cartoons again. Just as I settled in my mother shut the television off. She told me I had to clean my room. I argued with her that my sister should do the room, I&#39;d just finished cleaning the rest of the house. My mother started yelling back at me. I went to my room, grabbed a few sets of clothes and then tipped the dresser over and attempted to tip the bunkbeds over but they were too heavy. I walked out and told my mother I was leaving. I was sick of doing her job.



*2- Saved the Universe*

Me and some guy (can&#39;t remember who but I felt incredibly affectionate toward him) were engaged in a super serious conversation about how to stop the growth of a gigantic black hole that was rapidly swallowing up the galaxy. 
I ran out of ideas just as the room filled with other poeple who were expecting me and the guy to come up with a solution. I admitted I had nothing.
The guy suddenly smiled and scribbled something down on a paper. The others looked it over and agreed that it might work. It had something to do with using the warped time around the black hole to travel backward and stop the black hole before it started, however whoever volunteered would never be able to return. It sounded crazy to me but we had no other choices. 
The dream rapidly went through the construction of several ships that could withstand the warping of time and space. They then launched toward the blackhole and disappeared in the visibly scrunched and stretched wrinkles of time close to the event horizon. 
Me and the guy were left alone in a throneroom type place, similar to the emperor&#39;s throne room on the death star in ROTJ. We watched the black hole. He turned and suddenly explained to me that if this plan worked there was a very real possibility that time and space as we now know it will cease to exist. It will be changed, rearranged severely if the mission was an absolute success. He then admitted that we might never be born, and even if we were there would be a high probability that we would never meet.... a fate that he admitted was worse than any other. 
I stood beside this man and held his hand. I assured him that one way or another we&#39;d find each other again. We stood side by side waiting for whatever fate we had to suffer for saving the universe.



*3- Crocs & Rajah*

Rajah, a character, was real. She was dangling precariously from vines in a jungle type setting. Crocs circled below, waiting for her to fall. 
Up in the twilight sky a very bright light blinked a few times. She knew it was her rescue but she couldn&#39;t hold on any longer. She slipped from the vine and slashed into the croc crowed water... and was gone.
I came along just as she fell and was devoured. The light came closer to us but whatever it was must have realized Rajah was dead because it lifted high into the sky again. 



*3- The Mobile Suit*

I walked through a massive hanger staring at rows upon rows of giant mobile suits. They were all the same... generic and unimpressive.
In a seperate lower secret hangar, I stumbled across a suit that was plated with highly reflective material. The guy who was working on it jumped down from the suit and greeted me, asked if I wanted to watch the suit take it&#39;s first steps. "Absolutely" I said and the guy climbed back into the suit.
I backed away and waited as the suit warmed up. Once it did the guy announced, "Get ready to be awed."
The ship took a few steps but they were very stiff and uncoordinated. I knew that if I were at the controls of that suit I could make it work. 
When it was apparent the ship wasn&#39;t going to work as planned a bunch of suited guys came and announced that they were going to scrap the project. I argued that I could make it work if they gave me a chance. After much frantic persuading I convinced them. I hopped into the cockpit and started messing with the control panel, certain I could whip the ship into shape.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Sun Dec 31st*

*crappy recall due to circumstances here


*1- Trucks*

Was in a huge truck waiting in a traffic jam to cross a bridge. Got sick of waiting, edged out along the curb of the highway and managed to back past the traffic.
Finally got to a place where I could turn around but Drive and Reverse kept switching up on me. In the process of trying back the truck up and turn around, my vehicle scrubbed up against others and I almost hit some guy I used to go to school with. When I realized who this guy was I wished I&#39;d run the eternal prick over. 
Kept trying to straighten out but the gears repeatedly switched. I tried to &#39;outfox&#39; the gears by shifting into reverse to go forward but it didn&#39;t work out.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Sunday Dec 31st*

*Here&#39;s to hoping the new year brings me (as well as everyone else) more LDs, especially WILDs. And with those WILDs may there come more dream control. *   ::sheepishgrin:: 

*editted to add lucid tasks

----------


## oneironut

Wow, that&#39;s an awesome year, congratulations&#33; You basically wrote a book&#39;s worth of dreams, and I for one am looking forward to the movie version.    ::wink::  

The yearly recap is a cool idea. I think I&#39;ll do it myself...in about 11 months.   ::|:  

Happy New Year&#33;

----------


## Placebo

16%? Wow. That&#39;s great. You go girl  :tongue2: 
Very nice having a year&#39;s worth of online dreams, and a wrapup post  :wink2:

----------


## Vex Kitten

Hi Placebo.... yeah... 16% is mind boggling, isn&#39;t it.   ::roll::  

When I found out that percentage I decided to start working on reailty checking and dreamsigns. All those dreams and only 50 something were lucid? I should be working on increasing DILDs to up the chance of LDing. But there is the fear that if I rely on DILDs I&#39;ll loose my scant ability to WILD. The WILDs are the experimental LD&#39;s in which i remember to work on lucid tasks or other dream goals. I don&#39;t want to loose that. 

But anyway... I should thank you for those late night conovs. You were a great help to me so many times and I don&#39;t think I ever thanked you once for any of the encouragement or info that you offered. THANK YOU   ::hug::

----------

